# The Official WWE Thread



## Javocado

Hello!
I haven't seen a WWE thread around here so I thought I would go on right ahead and make one!
I am a big WWE fan and would like to know if there are any others on the forum!
Use this thread to discuss the past, present, and future of the industry : )
Feel free to talk of other promotions too such as NJPW, LU, TNA, ROH, etc.


----------



## Titi

I always mix up WWE and WWF...


----------



## CookingOkasan

inb4 kiss

also this is the most important video I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Javocado

Titi said:


> I always mix up WWE and WWF...



Well it was WWF back in the day xD


----------



## Aradai

CookingOkasan said:


> inb4 kiss



Stole my thought. 


I watch it occasionally. Not that of an avid fan.


----------



## Titi

Javocado said:


> Well it was WWF back in the day xD



I mean the WWF with the panda.
But yeah I guess that would explain why I've always mixed it up. I probably heard about it when it was still WWF.


----------



## effluo

Yay! I have been watching wrestling since I was a little girl. 
I fell out of it for a few years but recently picked it up again.
I didn't realize how much I missed it. 

I watch NXT and Japanese wresting on occasion too.


----------



## Javocado

Titi said:


> I mean the WWF with the panda.
> But yeah I guess that would explain why I've always mixed it up. I probably heard about it when it was still WWF.



Yes, I am aware of that.
They had to change it to WWE because of that panda haha.


----------



## CookingOkasan

WWE was something that I picked up as a joke but now I low key care about it :')


----------



## Aradai

My favorite wrestler in the PG era was Edge. I can't remember why.


----------



## CookingOkasan

*I'M FISHIN' FOR A FIGHT, BROTHER*


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> inb4 kiss
> 
> also this is the most important video I've ever seen in my entire life.



What the heck did I just watch hahah the Randy Savage parts made me sad : (



Spoiler: The new most important video of your life


----------



## mob




----------



## Aradai

bot said:


>



Oh my god. This video was the one I have seen once, and wanted to find it again. Thank you, bot.


----------



## Javocado

bot said:


>



gahhh my neck hurts just watching that


----------



## MrPicklez

Oh yeah! Macho Man, yeah!


----------



## Aradai

I remember all the weird moments in the 2000's. Oh god. The Khali Kiss Cam. Argh.


----------



## Javocado

Sparkanine said:


> I remember all the weird moments in the 2000's. Oh god. The Khali Kiss Cam. Argh.



Do you know of the infamous Katie Vick storyline?
And lol Khali Kiss Cam was pretty baaaaaad.


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Do you know of the infamous Katie Vick storyline?
> And lol Khali Kiss Cam was pretty baaaaaad.



That makes me cringe.


----------



## Javocado

Monday Night Raw will be on soon!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Javocado said:


> Hello!
> I haven't seen a WWE thread around here so I thought I would go on right ahead and make one!
> I am a big WWE fan and would like to know if there are any others on the forum!
> Use this thread to discuss the past, present, and future of the industry : )
> Feel free to talk of other promotions too such as ROH or TNA


Your a Bob worshipper and you like WWE!
Can you get any cooler?


----------



## Aradai

Any of you gonna watch Summer Slam (however you stylize it)?


----------



## effluo

Sparkanine said:


> Any of you gonna watch Summer Slam (however you stylize it)?



I plan to. I have the WWE network so why not.


----------



## Javocado

Sparkanine said:


> Any of you gonna watch Summer Slam (however you stylize it)?



Yes I am looking forward to it!
It's the next PPV after the next one and it's gonna be a big one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Your a Bob worshipper and you like WWE!
> Can you get any cooler?



Haha, thanks m8.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Sparkanine said:


> Any of you gonna watch Summer Slam (however you stylize it)?



Of course!
Besides we all know that battleground is just going to be building up to Summer Slam


----------



## Mercedes

Oh I love animals!
Wait..?

Wresting? Oh


----------



## Waluigi

I dont like wrestlin.

Im watching WTF the south park episode right now


----------



## Javocado

Kenny Mcormick said:


> I dont like wrestlin.
> 
> Im watching WTF the south park episode right now



That is actually a very funny episode haha.


----------



## MrPicklez

I have the Network.


----------



## Aradai

MrKisstoefur said:


> I have the Network.



I'm too poor for network ; - ;


----------



## Aradai

Maybe we should post stuff during the show. Like, commentate on it.


----------



## Javocado

I'm a little late bc I was playing Mario Kart but Roman Reigns and John Cena on the mic :O


----------



## Born2BWild

I used to be a huge fan of wrestling, but I stopped watching recently. When Undertaker lost at Wrestlemania, that was it for me. 

Oh, and did anyone else hear about Santino Marella retiring?


----------



## effluo

Born2BWild said:


> I used to be a huge fan of wrestling, but I stopped watching recently. When Undertaker lost at Wrestlemania, that was it for me.
> 
> Oh, and did anyone else hear about Santino Marella retiring?



Santino kind of needs to retire with all the neck injuries..

I know Daniel Bryan is going to take longer to come back too because his injuries are now even worse than expected.

The Undertaker things was a little sad.. But apparently he made the choice himself during the match..


----------



## Stacie

Used to watch all the time back in the day with my dad and brother!  A few months ago the topic came up between me and my boyfriend and he said he had never watched a royal rumble match, wat.  So of course, I had to pick out a couple for us to watch.  After that I started following the current stuff with my brother again. 

Sometimes I'll watch the divas reality show (can't recall the name) with my mum, but it's pretty awful, haha!

Do you guys...


Spoiler



*BOLIEVE?*


----------



## Aradai

Stacie said:


> Used to watch all the time back in the day with my dad and brother!  A few months ago the topic came up between me and my boyfriend and he said he had never watched a royal rumble match, wat.  So of course, I had to pick out a couple for us to watch.  After that I started following the current stuff with my brother again.
> 
> Sometimes I'll watch the divas reality show (can't recall the name) with my mum, but it's pretty awful, haha!
> 
> Do you guys...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *BOLIEVE?*


Dat gif.

I remember my first Rumble. It was the 2005 one. With Santino with the long hair and his quick elimination.


----------



## Princess

wwe died after the attitude era idc what anyone says


----------



## Javocado

CM Punk advertisement on WWE TV? Is it just milk for the Network or something more? WWE playing with my feels right now


----------



## Grawr

Punk left, I left. That's basically the story of me and WWE as of late.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> CM Punk advertisement on WWE TV? Is it just milk for the Network or something more? WWE playing with my feels right now



My head turned faster than Linda Blair in the exorcist when I heard that theme song.


----------



## Dim

Hehehe I was hoping to this thread! ;D

I love WWE, been watching since 2005. The character roster is really great these days though! I especially like seeing The Wyatts and The shield.  Those guys are awesome!

Right now my favorite wrestler is Roman Reigns. :]


----------



## MrPicklez

15 and Bo everyone!


----------



## epona

wrestle


----------



## MrPicklez

epona said:


> wrestle



The spam is strong with this one.

Mah boi, Roman, looking strong for Battleground.


----------



## Dim

MrKisstoefur said:


> The spam is strong with this one.
> 
> Mah boi, Roman, looking strong for Battleground.



Roman for the win!


----------



## epona

MrKisstoefur said:


> The spam is strong with this one.
> 
> Mah boi, Roman, looking strong for Battleground.



not spam!!!! wwe = wrestle
anyway when i was like 13 my best friend's litte brother was obsessed with it and had a crush on all the female wrestlers and he really liked this one guy who was in a wheelbarrow? i think? that is the extent of my wwe knowledge


----------



## Flop

I can't watch WWE, eugh. The fakeness of it just kills me. MMA on the other hand......oh man.


----------



## MrPicklez

Flop said:


> I can't watch WWE, eugh. The fakeness of it just kills me. MMA on the other hand......oh man.






U wot m8?


----------



## ShinySandwich

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 56085
> 
> U wot m8?



WWE is fake lol


----------



## MrPicklez

ShinySandwich said:


> WWE is fake lol



The acting is, but the spots are not. Educate yourself before you speak.


----------



## Javocado

Highlights of Raw tonight
- Roman shining again
- Ambrose on the mic(f'n gold!)
- Seth Rollins Curbstomp backstage oh my god
- Hearing Punk's music :')
- AJ and Paige being qt's
- The Miz's new character evolving
- Paul Heyman's mention of Plan C
- Memory road with Jericho
- Woooooooooooooooo!


----------



## MrPicklez

I'm just hoping Rollins didn't hurt himself in the main event.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm just hoping Rollins didn't hurt himself in the main event.



I saw that man, looks like he had knee trouble.
Hope he's all good and we get the MOTY at Battleground :/


----------



## Kildor

I'll always be a little Hulkster. <3

Also, have a complimentary pic of Hulk Hogan with Mudkip and Treecko.


----------



## Javocado

Kildor said:


> I'll always be a little Hulkster. <3
> 
> Also, have a complimentary pic of Hulk Hogan with Mudkip and Treecko.



God I remember when I first saw that picture I lost my mind


----------



## Dim

Kildor said:


> I'll always be a little Hulkster. <3
> 
> Also, have a complimentary pic of Hulk Hogan with Mudkip and Treecko.


Reminded me of Punk. xD


----------



## Javocado

Kane said:


> Reminded me of Punk. xD



Wow I've never seen this one, what a gem xD
I knew Punk was a Johto baby lol


----------



## MrPicklez

Kildor said:


> I'll always be a little Hulkster. <3
> 
> Also, have a complimentary pic of Hulk Hogan with Mudkip and Treecko.



Is... Is he wearing a Pokemon shirt?


----------



## Kildor

MrKisstoefur said:


> Is... Is he wearing a Pokemon shirt?



Yes he is.  

A burly, manly man, caught wearing a Pokemon shirt with no shame. +Respect.


----------



## _Moonblast_

I honesty love wwe! I was never into wrestling but my friend got me all into it! So now I'm obsessed! Haha!


----------



## Aradai

_Moonblast_ said:


> I honesty love wwe! I was never into wrestling but my friend got me all into it! So now I'm obsessed! Haha!


Welcome to the crew, then.


----------



## squirtle

I love whoever made this thread wow thANK YOU BEST THREAD.


----------



## Dim

Any John Cena haters on here? Just curious. xD


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I love whoever made this thread wow thANK YOU BEST THREAD.



Don't mention it, bud!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kane said:


> Any John Cena haters on here? Just curious. xD



Yes I hate Mr. Superman smh


----------



## Princess

STINGSTINGSTINGSTINGSTING


----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> Yes I hate Mr. Superman smh


Haha I know right? xD


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> STINGSTINGSTINGSTINGSTING



I don't know if you were watching last night Ms. Attitude Era luver but Sting is gonna be in the new WWE game and the promo video that went along with it was amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kane said:


> Haha I know right? xD



Well let me reword that, I respect his work ethic and he's decent in the ring and can cut a good promo when he wants to but MAN he's always winning.


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> I don't know if you were watching last night Ms. Attitude Era luver but Sting is gonna be in the new WWE game and the promo video that went along with it was amazing.



My friend texted me and I turned it on just for sting 
Also
WCW MODE HNNBGHABSKSBDL


----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> I don't know if you were watching last night Ms. Attitude Era luver but Sting is gonna be in the new WWE game and the promo video that went along with it was amazing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me reword that, I respect his work ethic and he's decent in the ring and can cut a good promo when he wants to but MAN he's always winning.



Yea, I feel the same way. I mean, he is very good for the company and all, but they focus on him too much. I got pretty annoyed when he won last paper view when there were other wrestlers in that match who deserved it more than Cena in my opinion. It's getting annoying at this point.


----------



## Aradai

Hnng i need to be more active in this thread.

Favorite storyline? (dont ask me i suck with favorites in general)


----------



## Javocado

Kane said:


> Yea, I feel the same way. I mean, he is very good for the company and all, but they focus on him too much. I got pretty annoyed when he won last paper view when there were other wrestlers in that match who deserved it more than Cena in my opinion. It's getting annoying at this point.



Yup, he's the focal point of the company and it makes me sick sometimes.
Worry not friend as he will lose his title as a result of Plan C.
Months later he will be speared into obscurity by Reigns.


----------



## squirtle

Sparkanine said:


> Hnng i need to be more active in this thread.
> 
> Favorite storyline? (dont ask me i suck with favorites in general)




Recently? As of this year, I'd say the Wyatts and Shield was a pretty rad thing all around. Good suspense and really good matches. 

Also Daniel Bryan and the authority was gold.

Oh and I seriously can't get enough of Ambrose and Rollins. It's so rad.


----------



## MrPicklez

No one will ever replace the BITW </3


----------



## Aradai

MrKisstoefur said:


> No one will ever replace the BITW </3



RIP in Peace.


----------



## Javocado

Sparkanine said:


> Hnng i need to be more active in this thread.
> 
> Favorite storyline? (dont ask me i suck with favorites in general)





Spoiler: for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Dim

MrKisstoefur said:


> No one will ever replace the BITW </3


Can't believe he's done.  ):


----------



## Javocado

Kane said:


> Can't believe he's done.  ):



I was almost in tears that January night I found out


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: for your viewing pleasure



I just had to see the first 2-4 words and I knew.


----------



## Thunder

Jericho, HBK, and Rocky will always be my favorites.


----------



## squirtle

if this thread ever dies I swear I'm quitting tbt


----------



## Heisenberg

Yo! Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they're comin to Lubbock (where I live) in august yea?


----------



## Javocado

Heisenberg said:


> Yo! Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they're comin to Lubbock (where I live) in august yea?



http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-live-lubbock

- - - Post Merge - - -



squirtle said:


> if this thread ever dies I swear I'm quitting tbt



This thread was around Then(yesterday), it's around Now, it'll be around Forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Jericho, HBK, and Rocky will always be my favorites.



Solid faves.
You should tune in right now, Y2J is back for a few months.


----------



## Saturniidae

awesome thread!!!

Attitude Era> everything else. 

When I was in elementary school ...I got suspended for repeating what the Rock said the night before on smackdown to my principal and called her a jabroni...apparently she didn't take that very well. 

I have no idea what'd going on in wrestling these days....I kinda stopped watching after the chris benoit incident...he was one of my favourite wrestlers.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> This thread was around Then(yesterday), it's around Now, it'll be around Forever.



What you did there. I seent it.


----------



## Javocado

Saturniidae said:


> awesome thread!!!
> 
> Attitude Era> everything else.
> 
> When I was in elementary school ...I got suspended for repeating what the Rock said the night before on smackdown to my principal and called her a jabroni...apparently she didn't take that very well.
> 
> I have no idea what'd going on in wrestling these days....I kinda stopped watching after the chris benoit incident...he was one of my favourite wrestlers.



I would jav payed to see you talk like The Rock to your principal haha.
The Chris Benoit incident is some dark stuff and saddens me to the highest degree, he was also one of my favorite wrestlers.
On a lighter note, I'm sure me or anyone else here would be glad to tell you of the 7 years of WWE television you missed : )


----------



## squirtle

My sister and I use to pretend that we were DX like this would go on for months of us pretending we are Shawn and Triple H. WE WOULD NEVER BREAK CHARACTER. 


We also use to ALWAYS clothesline each other when we walked by. It was hilarious, we use to get hurt so bad.


As we got older, remember the Hardy's feud? That tore us apart, completely. I was on Jeff's side and she was on Matt's. We hated each other guts. Didn't talk to each other the whole time.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> My sister and I use to pretend that we were DX like this would go on for months of us pretending we are Shawn and Triple H. WE WOULD NEVER BREAK CHARACTER.
> 
> 
> We also use to ALWAYS clothesline each other when we walked by. It was hilarious, we use to get hurt so bad.
> 
> 
> As we got older, remember the Hardy's feud? That tore us apart, completely. I was on Jeff's side and she was on Matt's. We hated each other guts. Didn't talk to each other the whole time.



Sounds fun!
Me and my brother are fans of Reigns' explosive moveset right now so we Superman punch and spear each other on the daily lol.

The Hardy feud was sad, I wanted more tbh.
Did you hear the attacker was supposed to be Christian instead of Matt?
And it was gonna set up for a Hardy's vs E&C at WM25?


----------



## Brad

Once, when I was only a wee young lass, I was trapped inside of a burning fireworks factory. Things were about to get, explosive. I tried screaming and cry for help, but nobody could get to me. The firefighters and police men were to afraid to approach the colorful inferno, that held onto me, and wouldn't let go. My parents watched in horror, as the building crumbled around me, and as they listened to the fireworks go off. I was sure I was going to die that day. Then, in the distant halls of the burning building I heard.... music. "Music?", I thought to myself, as the flames approached my young, flammable body. Then, the music got closer. Almost as if it was just on the other side of the wall that I was huddled against. DUNNNN, DUNNN, DUNNN....
"BURURURURUU", it was his song. Then, John Cena bust through the wall, his music penetrating every pore on my skin, and every seem of the building. The flames approached quickly, as fireworks shot past us. Past him. He quickly removed his Jorts and wrapped me in them. I was invincible. We ran through the burning building, but just then, a flaming piece of the building fell in front of us. John had to make a decision. He faced the flames, as he would an opponent in the ring, and screamed, "YOU CAN'T SEE ME!!!!!" Cena threw me through the flames, and out the front of the building, still wrapped in the Jorts. Almost like some sort of denim cannonball. On the way out I landed on top of a police officer, he was killed instantly. I've personally never seen Cena since that day, but I like to think he's out there making a difference. I've worn those Jorts everyday since then, never taking them off for any reason. That's the story of how John Cena made Jorts cool again.


----------



## Aradai

Brad said:


> Once, when I was only a wee young lass, I was trapped inside of a burning fireworks factory. Things were about to get, explosive. I tried screaming and cry for help, but nobody could get to me. The firefighters and police men were to afraid to approach the colorful inferno, that held onto me, and wouldn't let go. My parents watched in horror, as the building crumbled around me, and as they listened to the fireworks go off. I was sure I was going to die that day. Then, in the distant halls of the burning building I heard.... music. "Music?", I thought to myself, as the flames approached my young, flammable body. Then, the music got closer. Almost as if it was just on the other side of the wall that I was huddled against. DUNNNN, DUNNN, DUNNN....
> "BURURURURUU", it was his song. Then, John Cena bust through the wall, his music penetrating every pore on my skin, and every seem of the building. The flames approached quickly, as fireworks shot past us. Past him. He quickly removed his Jorts and wrapped me in them. I was invincible. We ran through the burning building, but just then, a flaming piece of the building fell in front of us. John had to make a decision. He faced the flames, as he would an opponent in the ring, and screamed, "YOU CAN'T SEE ME!!!!!" Cena threw me through the flames, and out the front of the building, still wrapped in the Jorts. Almost like some sort of denim cannonball. On the way out I landed on top of a police officer, he was killed instantly. I've personally never seen Cena since that day, but I like to think he's out there making a difference. I've worn those Jorts everyday since then, never taking them off for any reason. That's the story of how John Cena made Jorts cool again.


O_O
Brad, sir, I am worried about you.


----------



## Javocado

Brad said:


> Once, when I was only a wee young lass, I was trapped inside of a burning fireworks factory. Things were about to get, explosive. I tried screaming and cry for help, but nobody could get to me. The firefighters and police men were to afraid to approach the colorful inferno, that held onto me, and wouldn't let go. My parents watched in horror, as the building crumbled around me, and as they listened to the fireworks go off. I was sure I was going to die that day. Then, in the distant halls of the burning building I heard.... music. "Music?", I thought to myself, as the flames approached my young, flammable body. Then, the music got closer. Almost as if it was just on the other side of the wall that I was huddled against. DUNNNN, DUNNN, DUNNN....
> "BURURURURUU", it was his song. Then, John Cena bust through the wall, his music penetrating every pore on my skin, and every seem of the building. The flames approached quickly, as fireworks shot past us. Past him. He quickly removed his Jorts and wrapped me in them. I was invincible. We ran through the burning building, but just then, a flaming piece of the building fell in front of us. John had to make a decision. He faced the flames, as he would an opponent in the ring, and screamed, "YOU CAN'T SEE ME!!!!!" Cena threw me through the flames, and out the front of the building, still wrapped in the Jorts. Almost like some sort of denim cannonball. On the way out I landed on top of a police officer, he was killed instantly. I've personally never seen Cena since that day, but I like to think he's out there making a difference. I've worn those Jorts everyday since then, never taking them off for any reason. That's the story of how John Cena made Jorts cool again.



*TELL ME WHY BRAD JUST DROPPED THE HOTTEST POST OF 2K14*


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> *TELL ME WHY BRAD JUST DROPPED THE HOTTEST POST OF 2K14*



Because he's Brad.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Sounds fun!
> Me and my brother are fans of Reigns' explosive moveset right now so we Superman punch and spear each other on the daily lol.
> 
> The Hardy feud was sad, I wanted more tbh.
> Did you hear the attacker was supposed to be Christian instead of Matt?
> And it was gonna set up for a Hardy's vs E&C at WM25?



I have an obsession to Roman ha. 

And seriously? Wowww I had no idea. That's pretty rad.

I watch TNA and I don't know if you do, but I'm sure you know the Jeff is on there. And I'm SO GLAD that they got rid of the Willow gimmick. It was cool that they made him more violent and reckless but just Jeff is much more entertaining.

I'm just patiently waiting for Thursday so we can see Jeff win the championship. Isn't Matt supposed to be there? I think someone told me the NY dates. I hope, that'll be such a rad storyline.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> Once, when I was only a wee young lass, I was trapped inside of a burning fireworks factory. Things were about to get, explosive. I tried screaming and cry for help, but nobody could get to me. The firefighters and police men were to afraid to approach the colorful inferno, that held onto me, and wouldn't let go. My parents watched in horror, as the building crumbled around me, and as they listened to the fireworks go off. I was sure I was going to die that day. Then, in the distant halls of the burning building I heard.... music. "Music?", I thought to myself, as the flames approached my young, flammable body. Then, the music got closer. Almost as if it was just on the other side of the wall that I was huddled against. DUNNNN, DUNNN, DUNNN....
> "BURURURURUU", it was his song. Then, John Cena bust through the wall, his music penetrating every pore on my skin, and every seem of the building. The flames approached quickly, as fireworks shot past us. Past him. He quickly removed his Jorts and wrapped me in them. I was invincible. We ran through the burning building, but just then, a flaming piece of the building fell in front of us. John had to make a decision. He faced the flames, as he would an opponent in the ring, and screamed, "YOU CAN'T SEE ME!!!!!" Cena threw me through the flames, and out the front of the building, still wrapped in the Jorts. Almost like some sort of denim cannonball. On the way out I landed on top of a police officer, he was killed instantly. I've personally never seen Cena since that day, but I like to think he's out there making a difference. I've worn those Jorts everyday since then, never taking them off for any reason. That's the story of how John Cena made Jorts cool again.




This literally made my life.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I have an obsession to Roman ha.
> 
> And seriously? Wowww I had no idea. That's pretty rad.
> 
> I watch TNA and I don't know if you do, but I'm sure you know the Jeff is on there. And I'm SO GLAD that they got rid of the Willow gimmick. It was cool that they made him more violent and reckless but just Jeff is much more entertaining.
> 
> I'm just patiently waiting for Thursday so we can see Jeff win the championship. Isn't Matt supposed to be there? I think someone told me the NY dates. I hope, that'll be such a rad storyline.



Tbh he's my least favorite Shield member but he is still on high regards in my book, he looks like a legit badass and he has charisma and his moveset is so explosive.

Yeah and it was gonna be a TLC match too.
The only reason it didn't happen because supposed Vince got all butthurt that everyone(dirthsheets and whatnot) found out the attacker was going to be Christian and not wanting to please the internet he made the attacker Matt. But it made for an awesome promo, one of my faves.


Spoiler











Yes I am aware Jeff is in TNA(was so sad when he left back in 09')
I watched TNA for a few months when he came back and saw some of this.


Spoiler: more jeff weeeee










But his contract expires in 2015 and I'd like to see him back in an RVD-esque role but I think the crowd would be insane for him so I'd like atleast one more world title run for him.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Tbh he's my least favorite Shield member but he is still on high regards in my book, he looks like a legit badass and he has charisma and his moveset is so explosive.
> 
> Yeah and it was gonna be a TLC match too.
> The only reason it didn't happen because supposed Vince got all butthurt that everyone(dirthsheets and whatnot) found out the attacker was going to be Christian and not wanting to please the internet he made the attacker Matt. But it made for an awesome promo, one of my faves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware Jeff is in TNA(was so sad when he left back in 09')
> I watched TNA for a few months when he came back and saw some of this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more jeff weeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But his contract expires in 2015 and I'd like to see him back in an RVD-esque role but I think the crowd would be insane for him so I'd like atleast one more world title run for him.




I honestly can't decide who's my least favorite of the Shield. Roman is a beast obviously. Dean has GREAT mic skills, the greatest out of all of them and I really like the gimmick he has now. Seth's mic skills suck, he's good though. 

Alot of people would disagree with this, but I think Jeff is best in TNA. He's really giving them the hype they deserve. And he's one of the most entertaining wrestlers there. 
I seriously can't explain my love for Jeff. He's been my favorite since FOREVER. That promo is gold, I miss when he was the main star on TNA. At least they're working it back to that. 

Did you hear that Matt said that most likely, sometime, there'll be a Hardy's reunion in the WWE?


----------



## Aradai

Anyone remember WWE Kids? My cousin was all over the magazine and website.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I honestly can't decide who's my least favorite of the Shield. Roman is a beast obviously. Dean has GREAT mic skills, the greatest out of all of them and I really like the gimmick he has now. Seth's mic skills suck, he's good though.
> 
> Alot of people would disagree with this, but I think Jeff is best in TNA. He's really giving them the hype they deserve. And he's one of the most entertaining wrestlers there.
> I seriously can't explain my love for Jeff. He's been my favorite since FOREVER. That promo is gold, I miss when he was the main star on TNA. At least they're working it back to that.
> 
> Did you hear that Matt said that most likely, sometime, there'll be a Hardy's reunion in the WWE?



I rank em like this: 
Seth Rollins, I love his ringwork and he's getting better on the mic and I just like heels better
Dean Ambrose, His mic work is freaking insane and he is so great in the ring
Roman Reigns, powerhouse oozing with charisma, getting better on the mic as well, still a little green in the ring, can't wait for the day he beats Cena CLEAN though.

I also have mad love for Jeff Hardy, I've always been rooting for him(except for the CM Punk feud heh,heh)
I'm glad he's doing his thing in TNA but I miss him here in the WWE.

A Hardy's Reunion would be insane!
Usos v Hardy Boyz
Harper/Rowan v Hardy Boyz omg
(literally the only legit tag teams right now haha)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Anyone remember WWE Kids? My cousin was all over the magazine and website.



I remember the magazine.
I got one for my little brother and it was the only one I ever got him because he like the og WWE magazine better haha.
My only memory of that Kids magazine is Hornswoggle saying CM Punk smelled in a little interview(no pun intended)


----------



## squirtle

I think that's pretty accurate, except I'd switch Dean and Seth. Dean is like, the whole package. Mic work and wrestling. I love Seth, his moves are awesome but his mic work makes me cringe at times. He doesn't really sell it.

TNA yesterday SUCKED. Kinda. Jeff Hardy didn't win championship, no Matt Hardy yet, Bully Ray didn't put Dixie through the table, but Devon returned. Team 3D is back together. So I'm happy about that. And they brought back the 6 sided ring. Yay.

Hahahaha I HATED CM PUNK DURING THAT!! Though CM Punk is now one of my absolute favorites. Did you hear what Paul Heyman said on Jericho's talk show? That was pretty sad.

WWE needs to step up their tag division. It's honestly depressing and boring. They need to bring more NXT dudes and women up. I'm so ready for that. 
I'm actually enjoying TNA alot more than WWE this year. They put more thought into and have more story lines and they don't ever really have pointless matches. They don't put fill ins. 

Also about the kids magazine, CM Punk smells so amazing ugh.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I think that's pretty accurate, except I'd switch Dean and Seth. Dean is like, the whole package. Mic work and wrestling. I love Seth, his moves are awesome but his mic work makes me cringe at times. He doesn't really sell it.
> 
> TNA yesterday SUCKED. Kinda. Jeff Hardy didn't win championship, no Matt Hardy yet, Bully Ray didn't put Dixie through the table, but Devon returned. Team 3D is back together. So I'm happy about that. And they brought back the 6 sided ring. Yay.
> 
> Hahahaha I HATED CM PUNK DURING THAT!! Though CM Punk is now one of my absolute favorites. Did you hear what Paul Heyman said on Jericho's talk show? That was pretty sad.
> 
> WWE needs to step up their tag division. It's honestly depressing and boring. They need to bring more NXT dudes and women up. I'm so ready for that.
> I'm actually enjoying TNA alot more than WWE this year. They put more thought into and have more story lines and they don't ever really have pointless matches. They don't put fill ins.
> 
> Also about the kids magazine, CM Punk smells so amazing ugh.



Yeah I totally agree with you that Dean is the whole package but it's just pure favoritism when I compare him and Seth haha.

I gotta start watching TNA but idk, I just can't get into it haha.

CM Punk's feud was Jeff was GOLD and then the Straight Edge Society after was GOLD PT. 2, I was so mad because they effed that stable up so bad. I didn't hear what Mr. Heyman said on Jericho's podcast, care to enlighten me?

A few months ago it looked like the tag team division was being reborn but it just like...fell off.
I will say I enjoy Goldust/Stardust immensely though.
I wish WWE had more mid-card storylines and I think they're doing just that(Swagger v Rusev is so simple and awesome)

And finally, you've smelled Punk before? lol


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Yeah I totally agree with you that Dean is the whole package but it's just pure favoritism when I compare him and Seth haha.
> 
> I gotta start watching TNA but idk, I just can't get into it haha.
> 
> CM Punk's feud was Jeff was GOLD and then the Straight Edge Society after was GOLD PT. 2, I was so mad because they effed that stable up so bad. I didn't hear what Mr. Heyman said on Jericho's podcast, care to enlighten me?
> 
> A few months ago it looked like the tag team division was being reborn but it just like...fell off.
> I will say I enjoy Goldust/Stardust immensely though.
> I wish WWE had more mid-card storylines and I think they're doing just that(Swagger v Rusev is so simple and awesome)
> 
> And finally, you've smelled Punk before? lol



Seriously get into TNA. It's pretty rad, I can catch you up on the storylines when you do.

Ah dude straight edge society was awesome!!!! I miss that! And Heyman said that Punk just didn't have the passion for wrestlinh anymore. That he isn't coming back. 

OH MY GOD NO I HATE STARDUST WITH A PASSION I AM SO DONE WITH HIM HE NEEDS TO STOP.

My friend hugged Punk once, said her hand was COVERED in cologne. She said he smelled fabulous


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> Seriously get into TNA. It's pretty rad, I can catch you up on the storylines when you do.
> 
> Ah dude straight edge society was awesome!!!! I miss that! And Heyman said that Punk just didn't have the passion for wrestlinh anymore. That he isn't coming back.
> 
> OH MY GOD NO I HATE STARDUST WITH A PASSION I AM SO DONE WITH HIM HE NEEDS TO STOP.
> 
> My friend hugged Punk once, said her hand was COVERED in cologne. She said he smelled fabulous



Alrighty, I'll give it a go when it comes on this week!

SES was the best, Punk was getting so much heat from the crowd and there was that old lady incident lol.
I figured it would be something like that, I wish he still had his passion, he is one of the greatest and deserved to ME Wrestlemania. I really thought it should have been Punk vs Cena at WrestleMania 29 instead of lol Dwayne headlines.

I actually like him when he's with Goldust, their dynamic is fun, but I don't think I could handle him by himself haha.

What if he wore the amount of cologne he did to mask his stench hmmm? lol


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Alrighty, I'll give it a go when it comes on this week!
> 
> SES was the best, Punk was getting so much heat from the crowd and there was that old lady incident lol.
> I figured it would be something like that, I wish he still had his passion, he is one of the greatest and deserved to ME Wrestlemania. I really thought it should have been Punk vs Cena at WrestleMania 29 instead of lol Dwayne headlines.
> 
> I actually like him when he's with Goldust, their dynamic is fun, but I don't think I could handle him by himself haha.
> 
> What if he wore the amount of cologne he did to mask his stench hmmm? lol




YO THIS IS COMPLETELY RANDOM BUT OKAY. Bray Wyatt is extremely entertaining, but boring storylines. And everyone knows Bo Dallas and him are brothers. And he's cool too, in the same situation. So they should make a storyline of the Wyatts all splitting up. And then Bray starts messing with Bo. Like having backstage segments. Saying Bo lost his way or something along that???? And then they start tag teaming together and Bray taking on the big brother/mentor role, trying to change bo. I think that'd be pretty cool. 

OKAY I'M DONE SORRY. I SHOULD BE A WWE WRITER.


----------



## Aradai

squirtle said:


> YO THIS IS COMPLETELY RANDOM BUT OKAY. Bray Wyatt is extremely entertaining, but boring storylines. And everyone knows Bo Dallas and him are brothers. And he's cool too, in the same situation. So they should make a storyline of the Wyatts all splitting up. And then Bray starts messing with Bo. Like having backstage segments. Saying Bo lost his way or something along that???? And then they start tag teaming together and Bray taking on the big brother/mentor role, trying to change bo. I think that'd be pretty cool.
> 
> OKAY I'M DONE SORRY. I SHOULD BE A WWE WRITER.


^^^^^


----------



## squirtle

Honestly I can't stop laughing. If you're watching WWE right now, you saw that huge bruise on the side of Jericho's face? YEAH AFTER THE MATCH IT WAS COMPLETELY GONE. FACEPAINT. CMON WWE YOU'RE BETTER THAN THAT.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> YO THIS IS COMPLETELY RANDOM BUT OKAY. Bray Wyatt is extremely entertaining, but boring storylines. And everyone knows Bo Dallas and him are brothers. And he's cool too, in the same situation. So they should make a storyline of the Wyatts all splitting up. And then Bray starts messing with Bo. Like having backstage segments. Saying Bo lost his way or something along that???? And then they start tag teaming together and Bray taking on the big brother/mentor role, trying to change bo. I think that'd be pretty cool.
> 
> OKAY I'M DONE SORRY. I SHOULD BE A WWE WRITER.



That would be kind of cool!
It would be interesting to see how their characters clash with one another them being polar opposites and all.


----------



## Javocado

Curious to know, who are your top 10 favorite wrestlers?
(this goes to everyone haha)


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Curious to know, who are your top 10 favorite wrestlers?
> (this goes to everyone haha)



I suck at top tens, fives and most times ones, but my favorite wrestler was Edge. I don't know why.


----------



## Thunder

Sparkanine said:


> I suck at top tens, fives and most times ones, but my favorite wrestler was Edge. I don't know why.



Edge had one of the better entrance themes, so catchy.


----------



## Aradai

Thunder said:


> Edge had one of the better entrance themes, so catchy.



I agree. I liked the entrances for Wrestlemania too. So many fireworks.


----------



## Javocado

Sparkanine said:


> I suck at top tens, fives and most times ones, but my favorite wrestler was Edge. I don't know why.



I loved heel Edge so much!
I just wanted to hate him so much but he ended up being one of my faves.
And his theme song is the greatest EVER imo.


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> I loved heel Edge so much!
> I just wanted to hate him so much but he ended up being one of my faves.
> And his theme song is the greatest EVER imo.



One story I had was that I speared my brother off the bed as Edge was during a match. Injured his back, but I got to say that he got owned by his own weak sister haha. I was so evil.


----------



## Hoxaxon

Missed tonight's Smackdown...Can anyone tell me what happened?


----------



## squirtle

Hoxaxon said:


> Missed tonight's Smackdown...Can anyone tell me what happened?



Nothing too good, really. Main event was Dean vs Kane. Seth interfered and they beat up Dean pretty bad. That was really the only interesting thing tonight.


----------



## Hoxaxon

Ah. 

Kane...I feel bad for him, I'm a fan of him and he's always getting beat.


----------



## squirtle

Hoxaxon said:


> Ah.
> 
> Kane...I feel bad for him, I'm a fan of him and he's always getting beat.



They made a joke out of him. They've made a joke out of alot recently.


----------



## Hoxaxon

Yeah, Kane just doesn't have the same feel as he used to, he doesn't act like the "Demon" Kane.


----------



## squirtle

Hoxaxon said:


> Yeah, Kane just doesn't have the same feel as he used to, he doesn't act like the "Demon" Kane.



Set it up as him betraying the authority sometime and get that over with, bring Sting back, Kane vs Sting at Hell in a Cell. That'd bring back his edge.


----------



## Dim

Hoxaxon said:


> Ah.
> 
> Kane...I feel bad for him, I'm a fan of him and he's always getting beat.



I know sucks for me.


----------



## Hoxaxon

I was hoping for a face turn at Money in the bank, Right as Randy Orton got to the top of the ladder, Kane pushes it down.


----------



## Thunder

Sparkanine said:


> I agree. I liked the entrances for Wrestlemania too. So many fireworks.



Oh yeah. Speaking of, I always thought Shawn's white Undertaker outfit that he used during his Wrestlemania 25 entrance was pretty cool.


----------



## Aradai

Thunder said:


> Oh yeah. Speaking of, I always thought Shawn's white Undertaker outfit that he used during his Wrestlemania 25 entrance was pretty cool.


That outfit was awesome to me! I loved that one!


----------



## squirtle

Hoxaxon said:


> I was hoping for a face turn at Money in the bank, Right as Randy Orton got to the top of the ladder, Kane pushes it down.



Eh I really don't want a face, face turn. Just betray the authority. Him being face would make him more of a joke, trying to stand up against the bad guys. Just make him be by himself, following his own orders with no one to control him.


----------



## Hoxaxon

Yeah, I suppose that would be better. Be that devils favorite demon Kane!

I want Christan to return...


----------



## squirtle

Hoxaxon said:


> Yeah, I suppose that would be better. Be that devils favorite demon Kane!
> 
> I want Christan to return...



He should just come back to TNA. So should RVD. If they brought him back to WWE, he'd just be a jobber. Like Rob. 

TNA would put them to their full potential ya know? Plus they need a new guy or two.


----------



## Hoxaxon

True...


----------



## Javocado

So glad this thread is getting posts, I didn't expect much tbh :')


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> So glad this thread is getting posts, I didn't expect much tbh :')



This thread is love, this thread is life.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> This thread is love, this thread is life.



I can't wait til Raw, we should totally liveblog.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> I can't wait til Raw, we should totally liveblog.



Yassss. If only I had the network then we could do Battleground.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> Yassss. If only I had the network then we could do Battleground.



I wish I had the Network too D:
I'll probably settle for a livestream though.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> I wish I had the Network too D:
> I'll probably settle for a livestream though.



Yo so I have seriously been watching WWE since I was a toddler, thanks to my dad. And I haven't EVER missed an episode. I'm not kidding. I cut off all plans for WWE. My mom hates that I do that but yeah.

OKAY SO ABOUT A MONTH OR TWO AGO, MY TV WOULD VO OUT EVERY MONDAY AND FRIDAY. RIGHT WHEN WWE CAME ON???? I HAD NEVER BEEN SO DEPRESSED IN MY LIFE. SO I MISSED OUT ON WWE FOR A MONTH???? AROUND THAT. AND THEN WE FINALLY CALLED THE DISH MAN AND HE FIXED IT. It broke my 10249810957138905130 year long streak.

Ok so during that, I tried sO HARD TO GET LIVESTREAMS TO WORK. MY LAPTOP WOULDN'T DO THEM. SO I CAN'T WATCH LIVESTREAMS ANYMORE. I USE TO, BUT NOPE NOT ANYMORE. 

I missed the shield break up!?!?!?!?! Do you know the pain!? I had to READ about it. Who wants to read about a wrestling match when you could have watched it.

Okay I'm sorry just livestream reminded me of that very hard time. #1like1prayer


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> Yo so I have seriously been watching WWE since I was a toddler, thanks to my dad. And I haven't EVER missed an episode. I'm not kidding. I cut off all plans for WWE. My mom hates that I do that but yeah.
> 
> OKAY SO ABOUT A MONTH OR TWO AGO, MY TV WOULD VO OUT EVERY MONDAY AND FRIDAY. RIGHT WHEN WWE CAME ON???? I HAD NEVER BEEN SO DEPRESSED IN MY LIFE. SO I MISSED OUT ON WWE FOR A MONTH???? AROUND THAT. AND THEN WE FINALLY CALLED THE DISH MAN AND HE FIXED IT. It broke my 10249810957138905130 year long streak.
> 
> Ok so during that, I tried sO HARD TO GET LIVESTREAMS TO WORK. MY LAPTOP WOULDN'T DO THEM. SO I CAN'T WATCH LIVESTREAMS ANYMORE. I USE TO, BUT NOPE NOT ANYMORE.
> 
> I missed the shield break up!?!?!?!?! Do you know the pain!? I had to READ about it. Who wants to read about a wrestling match when you could have watched it.
> 
> Okay I'm sorry just livestream reminded me of that very hard time. #1like1prayer



Damn Dish cable trolled you so hard haha i'm sorry you had to go through that.

The Shield breakup wasn't pretty insane, I feel bad you couldn't see it the moment it happened.

Well I'll be updating with BattleGround results Sunday(even though this is one of the more predictable PPV's lol.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Damn Dish cable trolled you so hard haha i'm sorry you had to go through that.
> 
> The Shield breakup wasn't pretty insane, I feel bad you couldn't see it the moment it happened.
> 
> Well I'll be updating with BattleGround results Sunday(even though this is one of the more predictable PPV's lol.



Hahahaha I know. Who's gonna win the title? Cena retains? I can't really make it out. I don't see Roman winning sadly.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> Hahahaha I know. Who's gonna win the title? Cena retains? I can't really make it out. I don't see Roman winning sadly.





Spoiler



lol cena wins



Randy Orton shouldn't have the title til next year, his reign is still fresh in my mind.
Kane is just eughhhh I love the guy but stay away from le Main Event please.
Roman it's just a case of being too early for him, I predict he's gonna be so close but then the classic Authority screw comes into play.

Cena wins, he celebrates, he's exhausted, Rollins comes into cash and Ambrose stops him.
Cena then continues to celebrate.

Next night on RAW, LESNAR WOoOOOOOOOOOOOOoooOOO!


----------



## CR33P

surprise surprise


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lol cena wins
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Orton shouldn't have the title til next year, his reign is still fresh in my mind.
> Kane is just eughhhh I love the guy but stay away from le Main Event please.
> Roman it's just a case of being too early for him, I predict he's gonna be so close but then the classic Authority screw comes into play.
> 
> Cena wins, he celebrates, he's exhausted, Rollins comes into cash and Ambrose stops him.
> Cena then continues to celebrate.
> 
> Next night on RAW, LESNAR WOoOOOOOOOOOOOOoooOOO!



I knew it! Those were exactly my predictions. 

BROCK LESNAR IS CONSTANTLY GETTING MADE FUN OF IN MY HOUSE HAHAHAAHAHA.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I knew it! Those were exactly my predictions.
> 
> BROCK LESNAR IS CONSTANTLY GETTING MADE FUN OF IN MY HOUSE HAHAHAAHAHA.



Typredictiable(see wot i did there) WWE.
Of course, there always the chance they can swerve the <censored> out of everyone and have Reigns win it but I would be very against that decision.

Same here haha.
My stepdad makes fun of him and always says he got his butt kicked in UFC so he came back to the WWE.
Me and my little bro always make fun of his voice and screams xD





But I really dig Lesnar and he's a legit ass-kicker.
I get so hype when he comes down bc you know someone is getting rekt.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Typredictiable(see wot i did there) WWE.
> Of course, there always the chance they can swerve the <censored> out of everyone and have Reigns win it but I would be very against that decision.
> 
> Same here haha.
> My stepdad makes fun of him and always says he got his butt kicked in UFC so he came back to the WWE.
> Me and my little bro always make fun of his voice and screams xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I really dig Lesnar and he's a legit ass-kicker.
> I get so hype when he comes down bc you know someone is getting rekt.



It'd be rad having a new champion, but I can't really see Reigns in a good storyline yet. I feel like when the WWE is lost with the storylines, they just bring in Cena until they get their act together. 


HAHAHAHAHAHAH I HATE HIM SO MUCH WOW. His entrance gives me chills when he just pops up randomly. He could be so intimidating if he just got voice surgery and had eyebrows. Oopssssss.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> It'd be rad having a new champion, but I can't really see Reigns in a good storyline yet. I feel like when the WWE is lost with the storylines, they just bring in Cena until they get their act together.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAH I HATE HIM SO MUCH WOW. His entrance gives me chills when he just pops up randomly. He could be so intimidating if he just got voice surgery and had eyebrows. Oopssssss.



Yeah I'm tired of the whole Cena/Orton.
I was so excited when Bryan got it! Shame he has his neck troubles : (

I don't see Reigns touching the title until WrestleMania tbh.
I think he'll be feuding with the Authority(Kane/Orton/HHH/possibly Rollins) until the Royal Rumble and then he will win it.

Wow you hate Brock Lesnar huh? xD
I really like the dude, I wish he had a better contract though so he could be around more.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Yeah I'm tired of the whole Cena/Orton.
> I was so excited when Bryan got it! Shame he has his neck troubles : (
> 
> I don't see Reigns touching the title until WrestleMania tbh.
> I think he'll be feuding with the Authority(Kane/Orton/HHH/possibly Rollins) until the Royal Rumble and then he will win it.
> 
> Wow you hate Brock Lesnar huh? xD
> I really like the dude, I wish he had a better contract though so he could be around more.




I figure Vince is gonna let him go, cuz WWE is in the hole and everyone says they'll need to release more people soon. So I'm sure Daniel will be on that list. So he can start a family with Brie and all. 

I wish that a storyline would pop up like, Vince saying that Triple H and Steph are ruining his business, Steph and say, Orton, take her dad's side but HHH doesn't. 

Or have it be that Steph and Triple H don't agree with Vince, so Vince brings in Sting or someone and then make that Triple H vs whoever. Triple H isn't all dressed in suits anymore and not playing the business roll and is cool again. Boom.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I figure Vince is gonna let him go, cuz WWE is in the hole and everyone says they'll need to release more people soon. So I'm sure Daniel will be on that list. So he can start a family with Brie and all.
> 
> I wish that a storyline would pop up like, Vince saying that Triple H and Steph are ruining his business, Steph and say, Orton, take her dad's side but HHH doesn't.
> 
> Or have it be that Steph and Triple H don't agree with Vince, so Vince brings in Sting or someone and then make that Triple H vs whoever. Triple H isn't all dressed in suits anymore and not playing the business roll and is cool again. Boom.



DANIEL BRYAN IS A MAIN EVENTER OMG THEY CAN'T JUST RELEASE HIM.
HE'S GONNA COME BACK BETTER THAN EVER.
Sorry lol. When they say they are gonna cut more guys I'm thinking dudes like Zack Ryder/Los Matadores/etc.

I honestly thought Vince would come through when the Authority was screwing over Daniel Bryan and he would've been the one to give him the title match at Wrestlemania. That's a cool idea though, Vince's guy could even be Reigns!


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> DANIEL BRYAN IS A MAIN EVENTER OMG THEY CAN'T JUST RELEASE HIM.
> HE'S GONNA COME BACK BETTER THAN EVER.
> Sorry lol. When they say they are gonna cut more guys I'm thinking dudes like Zack Ryder/Los Matadores/etc.
> 
> I honestly thought Vince would come through when the Authority was screwing over Daniel Bryan and he would've been the one to give him the title match at Wrestlemania. That's a cool idea though, Vince's guy could even be Reigns!




YEAH I KNOW BUT DANIEL IS HURT REALLY BAD AND HE'S BEEN OUT SINCE FOREVER. They really need to get rid of those other guys too though ha. Alot of the people they released recently could have been future main eventers. I wish they didn't release Aksana. Should have done Alicia instead.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> YEAH I KNOW BUT DANIEL IS HURT REALLY BAD AND HE'S BEEN OUT SINCE FOREVER. They really need to get rid of those other guys too though ha. Alot of the people they released recently could have been future main eventers. I wish they didn't release Aksana. Should have done Alicia instead.



But Daniel Bryan is one of the most over superstars EVER.
Shawn Michaels was out for 4 years before, DB being out for maybe a year isn't too bad, plus when he comes back he's gonna be more over than ever.
I don't think he'll be going anywhere until 2021.
There is the factor though that his neck injury could be worse than he thought and he could get Edge'd but that would tear me to pieces having to lose another one of my favorite wrestlers(see Punk).

I don't really care for any Divas besides AJ and Naomi tbh.
Paige is cool but her character needs to be developed
Aksana wasn't too bad though.

The only potential main-eventers that they released were i don't know maybe Brodus Clay as a quick monster heel.
Drew McIntyre could've been an upper-midcarder.
I was mad, he was destined for greatness.
He even had one of the coolest theme's of all time!


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Drew McIntyre could've been an upper-midcarder.
> I was mad, he was destined for greatness.
> He even had one of the coolest theme's of all time!


True. I liked his theme. (Sorry for sudden interruption. I need to be way more active in this thread.)


----------



## Guero101

This is my favorite Mark Henry moment of all time!! Hahahahaha!! When he jumps off the ring at :44 and the refs backs off scared!! This is great!! "If I charge for air, you keep yo bill paid!!!"


----------



## Javocado

Guero101 said:


> This is my favorite Mark Henry moment of all time!! Hahahahaha!! When he jumps off the ring at :44 and the refs backs off scared!! This is great!! "If I charge for air, you keep yo bill paid!!!"



Haha I think I might have missed this episode, that's great!
I love me some Mark Henry, he was such a good heel when he had his title run.

Have you seen his fake retirement?
That might be my favorite Henry moment of all time!


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: don't open if your feels can't take it


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Haha I think I might have missed this episode, that's great!
> I love me some Mark Henry, he was such a good heel when he had his title run.
> 
> Have you seen his fake retirement?
> That might be my favorite Henry moment of all time!



Yeeeeeeeees!!! I loved the fake retirement!!! That was golden!


----------



## Born2BWild

I was also pissed when I found out they released Drew McIntyre. Guy had so much potential...

And today I find out they released Ricky Steamboat. Just for budget cuts. This company has no respect for the past.

If you want proof that the WWE is just a group of Vince McMahon's "buddies", Kevin Dunn (the executive they recently caught red-handed trying to reverse decisions of bringing NXT wrestlers like Paige up to the main shows because he thought they didn't have "the look") is _still employed_. _That _should tell you something about the WWE.


----------



## MrPicklez

So anyone, besides Jav and I, watching Battleground tonight?


----------



## Javocado

Battleground is live bruh!


----------



## Aradai

MrKisstoefur said:


> So anyone, besides Jav and I, watching Battleground tonight?


Im watching right now at a bud's house! Yessss!


----------



## effluo

MrKisstoefur said:


> So anyone, besides Jav and I, watching Battleground tonight?



Watching it right now! Got my snacks ready..


----------



## MrPicklez

Hoping the Wyatt's finally get the tag belts, but that is just wishful thinking at this point. Haha


----------



## Javocado

I predict the Wyatt's will get em tonight! Gotta keep em looking strong!


----------



## effluo

One down so far! I am getting bored of the Usos winning..


----------



## Javocado

Ps: Luke Harper is savage


----------



## MrPicklez

We got ourselves a flying Uso, Maggle.


----------



## Javocado

Uso doin whisper in the wind lawl

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOODNIGHT SWEET PRINCE!
I thought that was it tbh
Tagging in Rowan to take the pin


----------



## MrPicklez

That double superplex. HNNNG.


----------



## Javocado

Aww damnit!
Awesome match nonetheless, lovely sequence of near-falls AND DOUBLE SUPLEX AND THAT CLOSELINE OMG


----------



## effluo

Good match.. But.. Sad


----------



## MrPicklez

Good match. Sucky ending.


----------



## Aradai

Damn! So close!
Well, on to the next match. I was gettong a bit tired of that match.


----------



## MrPicklez

MOTY up next.


----------



## Javocado

MATCH OF THE YEAR COMING UP NEXT


----------



## Aradai

I CALLED THE AMBUSH! I just earn 10 bucks. Yeah!


----------



## Javocado

Are you serious right now


----------



## Aradai

But im sad MOTY is postponed. ;(


----------



## Javocado

If they're stupid and don't have the match tonight then I see it at Summerslam but then I see an Ambrose Run-in later tonight.

Btw there my bae paige


----------



## Aradai

Any bets on the winner? Just friendly bets. Im suspecting Paige.


----------



## MrPicklez

Paige just sucks so bad on the mic.


----------



## Javocado

AJ wins x Paige heel turn after


----------



## effluo

MrKisstoefur said:


> Paige just sucks so bad on the mic.



Thank you.. -___-

That scream thing too.. I can't..


----------



## Javocado

dat powerbotch


----------



## Aradai

MrKisstoefur said:


> Paige just sucks so bad on the mic.


^^^^^


----------



## MrPicklez

That match was utter ****. Haha


----------



## Aradai

Well, sorry Jav.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pour one out for Jav's sadness.


----------



## Javocado

Heel turn tomorrow night calling it.

Pretty meh match, hopefully their rematch is better.


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Heel turn tomorrow night calling it.
> 
> Pretty meh match, hopefully their rematch is better.


Ill give you 20 TBT if the heel turn happens.

That matched SUCKED. Jeebus.


----------



## Javocado

Booker T got the best sockbun in the game

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Ill give you 20 TBT if the heel turn happens.
> 
> That matched SUCKED. Jeebus.



Deal!


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Booker T got the best sockbun in the game
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Deal!


Yeah. He be pimping with that bun.

Okay, if you say so.


----------



## Javocado

Wish Swagger would win this one but I just can't see him winning


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Wish Swagger would win this one but I just can't see him winning


Yeah. I sense Lana interfering the pin.


----------



## Javocado

Didn't expect Countout victory at all.

Cool little match, leaves room for a rematch. Swagger looked strong even in defeat though.


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> Didn't expect Countout victory at all.
> 
> Cool little match, leaves room for a rematch. Swagger looked strong even in defeat though.


Wasnt expecting that at all. It wasnt that bad. Better than Paige and AJ's.


----------



## Javocado

AMBROSE COME BACK PLS

- - - Post Merge - - -

YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MrPicklez

Jean Ambrose! My bae <3


----------



## Aradai

Dang, Dean's going all the way. Cant count how many refs there are.


----------



## Javocado

One of the best beatdowns I've seen(longest too) I'm loving this feud more and more! I can't wait for the actual match

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is gonna be a sweet one, I'm taking Wyatt!


----------



## Aradai

Javocado said:


> One of the best beatdowns I've seen(longest too) I'm loving this feud more and more! I can't wait for the actual match
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is gonna be a sweet one, I'm taking Wyatt!


Gonna side with Bray too.


----------



## Javocado

Decentish match.
Hate the result though.
Wyatt needed the win tonight

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm loving all the Ambrose/Rollins interaction tonight! Best part of the PPV so far and the tag match too.


----------



## Aradai

Had a strange feeling that Chris would win. Hopefully next match will be good.


----------



## Javocado

I'm taking Cesaro, wishfully thinking Ziggler, but it will probably be Sheamus for the unification.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lmao if Diego won


----------



## Aradai

Im taking the FELLAR side (aka Sheamus).


----------



## Javocado

Khali is totes hax


----------



## Aradai

Zigg's so close. Fellar's trying so hard, and my brothers calling Bo for the win =_=


----------



## Javocado

I wouldn't mind Bo as champion, I love the dude haha


----------



## Aradai

FELLAR NOOOO!

The Miz?! Well, whatever.


----------



## Javocado

Damn I totally forgot about Miz, well I'm glad. I like his little Hollywood character right now haha.


----------



## MrPicklez

Dolph deserves so much more than this.


----------



## Javocado

My boy Ziggler always getting f'ed over though


----------



## Aradai

Yeah. The title win also may start some feuds. Maybe with Ziggler?


----------



## Javocado

Can I just say Reigns looks so bada$$ in the SummerSlam video


----------



## Aradai

True, true.


----------



## Javocado

I'm taking Cena.
Part of me see Reigns winning though.


----------



## MrPicklez

Mah boy Reigns.


----------



## mannieblaze23

I can see Cena winning tonight to set up Cena vs Lesnar at Summerslam.  Would make perfect sense to hype up Summerslam


----------



## Javocado

Daniel Bryan/Yes chants :,)

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol cena wins cue lesnar

- - - Post Merge - - -

or Rollins attempt


----------



## MrPicklez

That was one of the most disappointing PPVs I've watched in a while.


----------



## Javocado

It was pretty lame(shoutout to you though!) 
The highlights were the tag match and the Rollins/Ambrose madness and Reigns triple dropkick. The ending was so anticlimactic, I was just waiting for Lesnar to come out and wreck Cena


----------



## Hoxaxon

I'm actually glad The Miz won XD


----------



## squirtle

This ppv made me truly want to stab my eye out with a spork.


----------



## Aradai

MrKisstoefur said:


> That was one of the most disappointing PPVs I've watched in a while.



Yeah. It's my first PPV too. Ruined the excitement.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> This ppv made me truly want to stab my eye out with a spork.



Yeah, aside from a few gems this PPV was mediocre.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Yeah. It's my first PPV too. Ruined the excitement.



Worry not as the next PPV is the 2nd biggest one of the year!
I'm sure it will deliver, last years did.


----------



## squirtle

Hey javocado, I just got a gym membership in hopes of becoming Brock Lesnar. I've already shave off my eyebrows.




THIS ISN'T EVEN MY FINAL FORM


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> Hey javocado, I just got a gym membership in hopes of becoming Brock Lesnar. I've already shave off my eyebrows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ISN'T EVEN MY FINAL FORM



lololol
just wait til your voice kicks in


----------



## squirtle

Brie Bella ugh I love her so much. :-(


----------



## Hoxaxon

Until she was forcibly removed...


----------



## Guero101

Should've been plan C....... M Punk!!! "CM Punk music starts and out comes Punk" Then it would've thunderous in Miami!!!! (JR voice) Bah gahhhhhd king!! It's CM Punk!! He's back! The best in the world has returned!


----------



## Zeiro

My brother was a big fan of it when he was a teenager, so I watched it with him a lot (early 2000s). And RAW and Smackdown. IDK if they're the same as WWE. Haven't seen it in years.

My favorite was The Undertaker and my brother's favorite was Stone-Cold Steve Austin. We both liked The Rock too.


----------



## squirtle

Hoxaxon said:


> Until she was forcibly removed...



Obviously she's back though, and a new storyline is rising. I hope she'll wrestle soon.


BRIE VS STEPH SUMMERSLAM


----------



## Lassy

Titi said:


> I always mix up WWE and WWF...


Oh ****, when I saw this thread, I thought it was WWF XD oops.


----------



## Javocado

Can I just say last night's Raw was pretty savage!


----------



## Javocado

*HE'S BACK!!!*


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> *HE'S BACK!!!*
> 
> View attachment 57457




HASDHAJASJDJAHAHAHASHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHA OH YMOS DOSA AHAHAHHAHA 

BEST PICTURE I HAVE EVER SEEN 10/10


----------



## _Moonblast_

Javocado said:


> *HE'S BACK!!!*
> 
> View attachment 57457



Oh my god! Haha! ;o:


----------



## mannieblaze23

Javocado said:


> *HE'S BACK!!!*
> 
> View attachment 57457



LOL  this has to be the best pic I've seen on here....


----------



## Javocado

dat Cesaro vs. Cena though!


----------



## squirtle

I CALLED IT. I SERIOUSLY POSTED ON HERE. BRIE VS STEPH. HERRO EVERYBODY.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I CALLED IT. I SERIOUSLY POSTED ON HERE. BRIE VS STEPH. HERRO EVERYBODY.



I think anyone could have called it after maybe Payback haha but woo-hoo I'm excited!
The show's closing was so hype!


----------



## Stacie

My names Finley,

and I love to break up fights!!


----------



## Javocado

Stacie said:


> My names Finley,
> 
> and I love to break up fights!!



hahaha i legit lol'ed


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> I think anyone could have called it after maybe Payback haha but woo-hoo I'm excited!
> The show's closing was so hype!



Did you watch TNA??? It was so good dude. Hardy boys reunited, they're going after the tag titles, which a REALLY AWESOME new tag team in TNA, The Wolves hold. TNA is gonna be gold this Thursday. 

And remember Snitsky? And Ezekiel Jackson??? YEAH THEY'RE TNA NOW.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> Did you watch TNA??? It was so good dude. Hardy boys reunited, they're going after the tag titles, which a REALLY AWESOME new tag team in TNA, The Wolves hold. TNA is gonna be gold this Thursday.
> 
> And remember Snitsky? And Ezekiel Jackson??? YEAH THEY'RE TNA NOW.



I suppose I should watch it before it goes down the hole.
Did you hear the news this weekend?


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> I suppose I should watch it before it goes down the hole.
> Did you hear the news this weekend?



No? What happened?! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my god.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> No? What happened?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh my god.



They're done if they don't find another network.
It's very sad, really.
But it's also cool bc we could potentially get Hardy/Angle/Dudley back in WWE.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> They're done if they don't find another network.
> It's very sad, really.
> But it's also cool bc we could potentially get Hardy/Angle/Dudley back in WWE.



No it's not cool. Sometimes I get to see my dad for a day and it's normally on a Thursday and we watch TNA together. It's so stupid that it means so much to me but it really does. This really sucks.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> No it's not cool. Sometimes I get to see my dad for a day and it's normally on a Thursday and we watch TNA together. It's so stupid that it means so much to me but it really does. This really sucks.



I am sorry for your potential loss but I was just trying to look at the bright side of things.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> I am sorry for your potential loss but I was just trying to look at the bright side of things.



I KNOW I KNOW. WWE really needs some new guys anyway.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> I KNOW I KNOW. WWE really needs some new guys anyway.



They don't need new guys really, they just need to build up some of the guys they have right now.
However they need a 2nd babyface right now since D-Bry is out (cue Jeff Hardy)


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> They don't need new guys really, they just need to build up some of the guys they have right now.
> However they need a 2nd babyface right now since D-Bry is out (cue Jeff Hardy)



bruh yeah. Atleast bring up the NXT kids ya know. These storylines are all boring. Except for the new Brie one. Ugh I don't know why I'm so against Jeff in WWE again. I don't even know.

This is random but I really wish they'd stop using stupid pop songs for everything. It'd ve cool if they used like, Stick to Your Guns or something yeah.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> bruh yeah. Atleast bring up the NXT kids ya know. These storylines are all boring. Except for the new Brie one. Ugh I don't know why I'm so against Jeff in WWE again. I don't even know.
> 
> This is random but I really wish they'd stop using stupid pop songs for everything. It'd ve cool if they used like, Stick to Your Guns or something yeah.



Yeah the storylines kind of suck right now.
I'm not even invested in Y2J/Wyatt anymore.
Cena/Lesnar is cool BUT LESNAR'S CONTRACT IS <censored> STUPID.

I will say Reigns/Randy picked up some steam yesterday and I'm still loving Rollins/Ambrose.
But yeah I would like to see some NXT guys come down too.

I could see why you might be against Jeff coming back bc TNA, but man he is gonna tear the roof of the place when/if he comes back.
Just imagine the pop if he comes back unannounced at the Royal Rumble!
Not to mention a lot of new stars to work with!(Cesaro/Wyatt/Rollins/Ambrose/Bryan)
A match between him and Bryan would be nuts because the crowd loves both of em!

To your random note, I feel the opposite.
Everyone is getting some generic rock song as a theme now.
I feel like Rollins/Ambrose/Cesaro should have a better theme, it's like they just bunched it together in 10.


----------



## squirtle

Javocado said:


> Yeah the storylines kind of suck right now.
> I'm not even invested in Y2J/Wyatt anymore.
> Cena/Lesnar is cool BUT LESNAR'S CONTRACT IS <censored> STUPID.
> 
> I will say Reigns/Randy picked up some steam yesterday and I'm still loving Rollins/Ambrose.
> But yeah I would like to see some NXT guys come down too.
> 
> I could see why you might be against Jeff coming back bc TNA, but man he is gonna tear the roof of the place when/if he comes back.
> Just imagine the pop if he comes back unannounced at the Royal Rumble!
> Not to mention a lot of new stars to work with!(Cesaro/Wyatt/Rollins/Ambrose/Bryan)
> A match between him and Bryan would be nuts because the crowd loves both of em!
> 
> To your random note, I feel the opposite.
> Everyone is getting some generic rock song as a theme now.
> I feel like Rollins/Ambrose/Cesaro should have a better theme, it's like they just bunched it together in 10.




Yeah I wasn't thinking about Rollins and Dean. I love that storyline. Roman and Randy's is alright. 

Yo you're right, if he returned at RR that'd be sick. It really doesn't matter now, but Jeff in TNA was what was keeping them alive. He made them interesting. Whether as Willow or himself. 

I like Seth's and Dean's theme. Cesaro's isn't really even rock and sucks anyway. And I'd rather have them have actual bands make the themes, not that WWE guy that makes them. Like CM Punk's as Killswitch.
Dor the most part I was talking about ppv themes. And opening. Remember when it was Papa Roach? That was awesome. And as much as it hurts to say this, I'd rather have watched nickelback perform on Raw than flo rida.


----------



## Javocado

squirtle said:


> Yeah I wasn't thinking about Rollins and Dean. I love that storyline. Roman and Randy's is alright.
> 
> Yo you're right, if he returned at RR that'd be sick. It really doesn't matter now, but Jeff in TNA was what was keeping them alive. He made them interesting. Whether as Willow or himself.
> 
> I like Seth's and Dean's theme. Cesaro's isn't really even rock and sucks anyway. And I'd rather have them have actual bands make the themes, not that WWE guy that makes them. Like CM Punk's as Killswitch.
> Dor the most part I was talking about ppv themes. And opening. Remember when it was Papa Roach? That was awesome. And as much as it hurts to say this, I'd rather have watched nickelback perform on Raw than flo rida.



On the subject of theme's it is hilarious how Paige has a better theme than most of the Superstars lol


----------



## Dim

Don't tell me this thread died. :C


----------



## xiaonu

Not a huge fan of the sport, but I admire it. I used to play the WWE game for nintendo 64. It's so funny making your own character and such haha.


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> Don't tell me this thread died. :C



It's not dead, it's just a little shy right now, that's all.


----------



## ManicMoose

Don't watch the WWE at all, but when I was little I would watch the Iron Sheik with my father.
He was cool.


----------



## Guero101

SO PISSED RIGHT NOW!!!! THEY RELEASED ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! THAT'S MEXICO'S GREATEST EXPORT!!!!!!


----------



## Princess

Guero101 said:


> SO PISSED RIGHT NOW!!!! THEY RELEASED ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! THAT'S MEXICO'S GREATEST EXPORT!!!!!!


He slapped someone backstage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ManicMoose said:


> Don't watch the WWE at all, but when I was little I would watch the Iron Sheik with my father.
> He was cool.



Did you break people's backs in the camel clutch and make them humble?


----------



## Javocado

*HULK HOGAN BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION TONIGHT.
ALSO, JOHN CENA AND BROCK LESNAR ON THE SAME EPISODE FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS FEUD.
*


----------



## Ashtot

WWE is fake.


----------



## Stacie

Javocado said:


> *HULK HOGAN BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION TONIGHT.
> ALSO, JOHN CENA AND BROCK LESNAR ON THE SAME EPISODE FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS FEUD.
> *


*
Woop woop, happy Birthday Hulkster!*

Cena and Lesnar I'm pretty meh about.  Sick of Cenawinslol but I don't really like Lesnar at all.  
His voice bothers me too but I think it's cause he tries to hide his accent? 
I hope Cena gets BTFO at SummerSlam anyways but sociopaths =/= entertaining. :/

Semi related?  I really enjoyed Batista in Guardians of the Galaxy, his comedic timing was perfect.


----------



## Javocado

Ashtot said:


> WWE is fake.



Thank you for this breaking news update.


----------



## Javocado

Tonight's show was pretty rad!
I'm so hype to see Brock Lesnar rip apart John Cena!
Also Ambrose v Rollins!!


----------



## Dim

Yea it was awesome, except it ended with John Cena looking like the superhero xD Also, he wore a red and yellow shirt tonight haha


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> Yea it was awesome, except it ended with John Cena looking like the superhero xD Also, he wore a red and yellow shirt tonight haha



That's his new gear and he just happened to debut it at the Hogan celebration hahaha.


----------



## Guero101

Bahhhh gawd King!!! We have a new intercontinental and divas champion!


----------



## Javocado

SUMMERSLAM WAS SOLID!

AND CENA GETTING SQUASHED WAS THE BIGGEST SURPRISE OF 2K14 WOW


----------



## Guero101

THE ROCK IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado

This thread ain't dead.


----------



## Cory

found this on tumblr oh dear


----------



## Javocado

Also, don't forget to tune into Monday Night Raw tonight ladies and gents.


----------



## CookingOkasan

bless this thread
randy and ultimate warrior are looking down on us and guiding this thread


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> View attachment 80615
> 
> This thread ain't dead.








Ayyy


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> bless this thread
> randy and ultimate warrior are looking down on us and guiding this thread





Spoiler: about savage



they are finally after many years going to announce his induction into the HOF tonight :')))))


----------



## Joy

I haven't watched WWE since my favorite wrestlers left ( Shawn Micheals, John Morrison, Mickie James etc)
I have no idea who some of the new people are haha


----------



## Javocado

Joy said:


> I haven't watched WWE since my favorite wrestlers left ( Shawn Micheals, John Morrison, Mickie James etc)
> I have no idea who some of the new people are haha



Shawn Michaels departure made me tear up 
Jo-Mo was a stellar athlete and I'm shocked he never won the world title. I'd like to see him again sometime.
Mickie James was also one of the better divas but then she split. I hear she's killing it in TNA now though.

The new crop of superstars are solid.
My favorites being Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose ofc.
I'd be glad to educate you on these new talents m8.


----------



## MrPicklez

And we're starting with a 20 minute Cena promo. Terrific.


----------



## Javocado

Not done watching RAW, but here are a few highlights.

-Seth Rollins pinning John Cena even with interference is always such a good thing
-Dat Seth Rollins/Brock Lesnar staredown
-Seth Rollins
-Dean Ambrose backstage segments
-Daniel Bryan's declaration and beatdown of Kane(pls win the rumble DB)
-Roman Reigns terrible promo 

Also this :''''')





Now I'm looking forward to that Contract Signing.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Not done watching RAW, but here are a few highlights.
> 
> -Seth Rollins pinning John Cena even with interference is always such a good thing
> -Dat Seth Rollins/Brock Lesnar staredown
> -Seth Rollins
> -Dean Ambrose backstage segments
> -Daniel Bryan's declaration and beatdown of Kane(pls win the rumble DB)
> -Roman Reigns terrible promo
> 
> Also this :''''')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to that Contract Signing.



Ambrose doing the job to Rusev pissed me off because they're pushing the hell out of Rollins and Reigns, yet Ambrose can't even pick up any sort of win. Pure crap.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Ambrose doing the job to Rusev pissed me off because they're pushing the hell out of Rollins and Reigns, yet Ambrose can't even pick up any sort of win. Pure crap.



ESPECIALLY RAWLINS MAN HE LOOKED SO AWESOME AT THE END OF RAW.

But yeah it pisses me off Ambrose is getting the short end of the stick.
Just Rusev superkicking him and the Russian flag hanging down made him look weaker than he already does now.
Boy NEEDS wins!
I wouldn't mind him facing Rusev at WM and hopefully they would put Ambrose over.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> ESPECIALLY RAWLINS MAN HE LOOKED SO AWESOME AT THE END OF RAW.
> 
> But yeah it pisses me off Ambrose is getting the short end of the stick.
> Just Rusev superkicking him and the Russian flag hanging down made him look weaker than he already does now.
> Boy NEEDS wins!
> I wouldn't mind him facing Rusev at WM and hopefully they would put Ambrose over.



I thought they were gonna go with the Rusev vs Cena match at Mania? Unless they pull a swerve and have Cena win at the Rumble, I really don't see how that would work. Either Bryan or Reigns is winning the Rumble, that means whoever has the title by Mania has to be a heel. The only people I could see holding the title until Mania would be Rollins or Lesnar and they're not gonna give Rollins the title while he still has the MITB. Unless they're planning on Rollins cashing in at the Rumble, which I don't see happening because they purposely put him in to take the pin and make the other two look strong. Plus I'm pretty sure Rollins is booked into a feud with Orton at Mania.

How I see the whole thing going down is that Rollins gets pinned by Lesnar, after the match Cena or Rollins attacks Lesnar, as Rollins is about to cash in... RKO out of nowhere. Then later in the night, Rollins eliminates Orton from the Rumble even though Rollins isn't in it. Boom. Mania feud right there.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> I thought they were gonna go with the Rusev vs Cena match at Mania? Unless they pull a swerve and have Cena win at the Rumble, I really don't see how that would work. Either Bryan or Reigns is winning the Rumble, that means whoever has the title by Mania has to be a heel. The only people I could see holding the title until Mania would be Rollins or Lesnar and they're not gonna give Rollins the title while he still has the MITB. Unless they're planning on Rollins cashing in at the Rumble, which I don't see happening because they purposely put him in to take the pin and make the other two look strong. Plus I'm pretty sure Rollins is booked into a feud with Orton at Mania.
> 
> How I see the whole thing going down is that Rollins gets pinned by Lesnar, after the match Cena or Rollins attacks Lesnar, as Rollins is about to cash in... RKO out of nowhere. Then later in the night, Rollins eliminates Orton from the Rumble even though Rollins isn't in it. Boom. Mania feud right there.



Yeah that sounds pretty plausible.
I was just thinking where Ambrose could fit in the WM card and I thought Rusev would be a good way to build his stock back up, I forget he was supposedly facing Cena. But I really can't think of an opponent. I'm thinking Heel Sheamus vs Ambrose? I just hope he doesn't get relegated to a battle royale or something.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Yeah that sounds pretty plausible.
> I was just thinking where Amborse could fit in the WM card and I thought Rusev would be a good way to build his stock back up, I forget he was supposedly facing John Cena. But I really can't think of an opponent. I'm think Heel Sheamus vs Ambrose? I just hope he doesn't get relegated to a battle royale or something.



I honestly don't see any way they can add him into a feud. The Sheamus one seems possible, but I have a feeling they're gonna go with the heel Sheamus vs Bryan match they wanted to do last year at Mania until Bryan got super over. I guess there's plans on switching Ambrose heel, but I don't get the point in that when he's just now getting super over as a face. That's WWE creative for you though.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> I honestly don't see any way they can add him into a feud. The Sheamus one seems possible, but I have a feeling they're gonna go with the heel Sheamus vs Bryan match they wanted to do last year at Mania until Bryan got super over. I guess there's plans on switching Ambrose heel, but I don't get the point in that when he's just now getting super over as a face. That's WWE creative for you though.



It's a still a jumbled mess. Everything will become clearer after the Rumble. I just hope the feeling in my gut isn't right(Cena walks out champion).


----------



## Guero101

Joy said:


> I haven't watched WWE since my favorite wrestlers left ( Shawn Micheals, John Morrison, Mickie James etc)
> I have no idea who some of the new people are haha



you can now watch John Morrison wrestle at Lucha Underground under his new ring name Johnny Mundo.


----------



## Javocado

Guero101 said:


> you can now watch John Morrison wrestle at Lucha Underground under his new ring name Johnny Mundo.



Thanks for the tip my man.
I'll be sure to scope him out!


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Thanks for the tip my man.
> I'll be sure to scope him out!



no prob. it airs Wednesdays at 8pm EST on El Rey Network and Unimas. Also wrestling for them that used to be in WWE is Chavo Guerrero and Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## Joy

Guero101 said:


> you can now watch John Morrison wrestle at Lucha Underground under his new ring name Johnny Mundo.



Thanks!
Gonna check it out!


----------



## CookingOkasan

keep your eyes on Bucky Boyd


----------



## badcrumbs

Guero101 said:


> you can now watch John Morrison wrestle at Lucha Underground under his new ring name Johnny Mundo.



"Johnny Mundo"? I don't know why, but that is super funny to me. It's a great stage name.


----------



## Guero101

badcrumbs said:


> "Johnny Mundo"? I don't know why, but that is super funny to me. It's a great stage name.



I know right. An excellent wrestler he is as well


----------



## Joy

Guero101 said:


> I know right. An excellent wrestler he is as well



I really hope he considers coming back to WWE.
I miss his star ship pain and slow-mo entrance haha


----------



## Javocado

I still think it's baffling how Miz got a world title and he didn't lol


----------



## Joy

Javocado said:


> I still think it's baffling how Miz got a world title and he didn't lol


Exactly!~


----------



## Javocado

This is gold hahaaha.


----------



## CookingOkasan

is this real life?
http://elitedaily.com/sports/riff-raff-will-become-ultimate-wwe-superstar/905610/


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> is this real life?
> http://elitedaily.com/sports/riff-raff-will-become-ultimate-wwe-superstar/905610/



Oh yeah, I heard about that haha it's wild.
He could finally take Jeff Hardy's place though because everyone always posts comparison pics with them lol.


----------



## CookingOkasan

today I watched wrestlemania 13, 15, and 19

I remember having 13 on vhs and I would watch the bret hart vs stone cold match over and over even though stone cold lost I loved it


----------



## Guero101

don't forget to tune into SmackDown tonight on its return to Thursday nights. 7 pm central time

with the in ring return of Daniel Bryan and new commentator: Jerry "The King" Lawler


----------



## cIementine

Total Divas is my favourite reality tv show. I occassionally watch WWE but not as much as my family aha.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I was going to go to this but ric flairs autograph costs an extra $40.....................


----------



## Guero101

Bah god!! What a way to kick off Raw Reunion!! The beast incarnate!! The current WWE World Heavyweight Champion!! Bbbbbrrrrroooock Lesnar!!


----------



## Guero101

STING!!!!!


----------



## CookingOkasan

HELL YEAH
*smashes two beers together and drinks them*


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> View attachment 81490
> HELL YEAH
> *smashes two beers together and drinks them*



soz bud i am straight edge!


----------



## CookingOkasan

YOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! HELL YEAH!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I plan on definitely getting WWE Network either february or march!!!


----------



## effluo

CookingOkasan said:


> YOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! HELL YEAH!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I plan on definitely getting WWE Network either february or march!!!



The Network is definitely worth having! I was hesitant at first but am happy now I have it. ^^


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> YOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! HELL YEAH!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I plan on definitely getting WWE Network either february or march!!!



Ayyyyy you won't regret it bud.
I've watched so many past PPV's already and just got it last month haha.


----------



## Guero101

So you guys would recommend me getting the WWE network?


----------



## effluo

Guero101 said:


> So you guys would recommend me getting the WWE network?



I would say its worth it. Between the PPV shows, past show collection and NXT. I'm happy I have it now overall.


----------



## Javocado

effluo said:


> I would say its worth it. Between the PPV shows, past show collection and NXT. I'm happy I have it now overall.



And don't forget that Network programming.
I always enjoying watching countdown haha.


----------



## Javocado

Thought I'd share this in here real quick haha.
Got this bad boy at an antique shop downtown a few months ago.
It's a coin bank and every time you put a coin in him he says, "Austin 3:16...cause Stone Cold said so".


----------



## CookingOkasan

Javocado said:


> Thought I'd share this in here real quick haha.
> Got this bad boy at an antique shop downtown a few months ago.
> It's a coin bank and every time you put a coin in him he says, "Austin 3:16...cause Stone Cold said so".



went to the mechanics today at my uncles shop and one of the mechanics went out to his car and pulled the same bank out of his truck. we talked about steve and sting and all the boys for like 20 minutes. he was a cool dude


----------



## Guero101

Can't believe I got the network........ For only $9.99!!'

the road to WrestleMania begins tonight at the Royal Rumble!!


----------



## Born2BWild

I always check out the Royal Rumble match each year to see if Wrestlemania will be worth watching, and as usual, I watched it tonight. I'll hide the results (and my thoughts on it) for those who don't want to be spoiled. But to anyone disillusioned with the current WWE product, I invite you to read my words if you don't mind spoilers. 



Spoiler



*Roman Reigns* won the Royal Rumble match from entry #19, and will face Brock Lesnar (who retained the WWE Title) at Wrestlemania.

But for the second year in a row, that's not the story coming out of the Royal Rumble. For the second year in a row, the crowd crapped all over the result, booing most of the match.

Why would they do this for a second consecutive year? Let's set up the scenario here: Daniel Bryan (the man who _should have won_, IMHO) comes out at #10. He clashes heads with a few guys before getting dumped by Bray Wyatt before #14 enters the match. Um..._WHAT??!?_ Has WWE _lost their mind_? Bryan should have stayed in much, _much_ longer than that! After Bryan was eliminated, the crowd booed the _entire match_ up until Dean Ambrose came in at #25. They cheered a little more when Dolph Ziggler was the #30 guy, and they got behind them for a while. For a brief moment, it looked like the Rumble match might just turn out okay.

But as usual, WWE screwed up _again_. The Big Show and Kane, Authority members, eliminated like half the field, until it was down to just them and Reigns (and another guy, who I'll get to later). Reigns overpowered Show and Kane to eliminate them both, and voila, Reigns appears to have won the match. Show and Kane get back in and start beating up Reigns. But all of a sudden, _THE ROCK_ shows up. I think this was WWE's way of trying to save the match if Reigns was going to get booed, but the crowd didn't really seem to care, and booed anyway. That's right..._*THEY BOOED THE ROCK*_. Rusev comes out of nowhere (he was never officially eliminated) and Reigns disposes of him quickly to win the match. Roman Reigns punches his ticket to Wrestlemania, and celebrates in the ring with The Rock (his real-life cousin, BTW).

To me, it's not that Daniel Bryan got eliminated, because I was expecting it to happen. It's that he got eliminated so damn quickly. If you wanted to keep him safe so soon after he comes back from injury, just give him a later spot! Let's pretend for a second that Ziggler and Bryan traded places in the Rumble match. Dolph would come in at #12, clash with a few guys, and then get eliminated by Bray Wyatt. The crowd would boo it, sure, but they'd still have their hero Bryan to look forward to. Bryan comes in at #30, and at least you can salvage the match up until the Reigns victory. After that...well, good luck.

Now, I'm not trying to come across as someone who hates Roman Reigns, because I don't. I think he's an okay wrestler, and has loads of potential to be a big star one day. The problem is with WWE's handling of the situation. They made Bryan and Ziggler look much too weak, and by having Bryan thrown out early, killed the match for the crowd to the point that they just didn't care anymore. You can't do that with a PPV match, especially the main event.

All that said, Lesnar vs. Reigns should be a halfway decent match. I just hope the WWE can find some way to appease the Bryan fans, or the crowd might just tear the building down come Wrestlemania.


----------



## Javocado

They know Reigns ain't ready but they went with it anyway.
They brought the Rock back to try to salvage the shtstorm but it didn't work.
Bryan, Ziggler, and Ambrose got eliminated like fckn chumps and it felt like a big *** you to the fans.
Also, where the hell was Orton?!
I am salty with the Rumble result, I know Reigns was the best bet but Daniel Bryan didn't even last 10 minutes ffs.
They probably thought oh if we can him early then the audience won't revolt lol.
Then you have Big Show and Kane, these irrelevant turds(soz Kane ily but you gotta go) be in the final 4 of the Royal Rumble.
Booking-wise the whole Rumble was just sickening/maddening.
Vince Mcmahon says to the first law of communication is to know your audience and speak their language, well he is so out of touch and probably deaf too because as soon as the GOAT got eliminated it was all downhill from there.
All in all this wasn't Roman's year to win it, he's just not ready.
I'm excited to see how this carries out on Raw tomorrow hahaha.

But yeah the PPV wasn't a total loss I mean Rollins looked like a mega star out there with Cena and Lesnar, that's my boy.
One can only hope that he cashes in at WM.
Also BUBBA RAY DUDLEY HOLY HELL THAT WAS JUST EPIC.
I FLIPPED OUT MAN THAT WAS TOO GNARLY.


----------



## Javocado

No. 1 trend in the world ouch


----------



## Guero101

Notice Curtis Axel was never really eliminated from the match since he never entered the ring. therefore the unofficial winner of the Royal Rumble is Curtis Axel!


----------



## effluo

Javocado said:


> They know Reigns ain't ready but they went with it anyway.
> They brought the Rock back to try to salvage the shtstorm but it didn't work.
> Bryan, Ziggler, and Ambrose got eliminated like fckn chumps and it felt like a big *** you to the fans.
> Also, where the hell was Orton?!
> I am salty with the Rumble result, I know Reigns was the best bet but Daniel Bryan didn't even last 10 minutes ffs.
> They probably thought oh if we can him early then the audience won't revolt lol.
> Then you have Big Show and Kane, these irrelevant turds(soz Kane ily but you gotta go) be in the final 4 of the Royal Rumble.
> Booking-wise the whole Rumble was just sickening/maddening.
> Vince Mcmahon says to the first law of communication is to know your audience and speak their language, well he is so out of touch and probably deaf too because as soon as the GOAT got eliminated it was all downhill from there.
> All in all this wasn't Roman's year to win it, he's just not ready.
> I'm excited to see how this carries out on Raw tomorrow hahaha.
> 
> But yeah the PPV wasn't a total loss I mean Rollins looked like a mega star out there with Cena and Lesnar, that's my boy.
> One can only hope that he cashes in at WM.
> Also BUBBA RAY DUDLEY HOLY HELL THAT WAS JUST EPIC.
> I FLIPPED OUT MAN THAT WAS TOO GNARLY.



I agree 100%.
I just don't understand their logic at all. I literally gasped when Daniel Bryan got eliminated. Whoever thought that was "best for business" should be fired.
Then Ambrose and Ziggler too... I was officially done. I almost threw something at the TV.

I love Reigns.. But got help him he needs acting lessons.. They should have left him in NXT for a couple more years to get more practice. Boy needs help and even The Rock couldn't unbury him. 

I am surprised they didn't riot... The boo-ing was almost hilarious at the ends the moment Bryan went out the crowd was done..

I did love Rollins though! He finally got to probably shine without the security doing most the work. He was great and looked strong. I was happy with how that went.. So at least there was that.

Wait to see if they address their ****ups tonight.


----------



## Born2BWild

Guero101 said:


> Notice Curtis Axel was never really eliminated from the match since he never entered the ring. therefore the unofficial winner of the Royal Rumble is Curtis Axel!



That isn't a Bryan win, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Looks like there won't be a Raw tonight.



STAMFORD, Conn. – Due to the impending blizzard in the Northeast and statewide travel bans, WWE has postponed tonight’s live event in Hartford and cancelled tomorrow night’s live event in Boston; however, WWE will emanate live tonight at 8 p.m. ET from its studios in the Stamford world headquarters.

Ticket Information:

Hartford, Conn., XL Center: Tickets for tonight’s show in Hartford will be honored for a SmackDown event this Thursday, January 29 that will air live on Syfy.
Boston, Mass., TD Garden: Fans with tickets to tomorrow’s event in Boston will have the option of either exchanging tickets for an upcoming WWE event on Saturday, June 27 or obtaining a refund at point of purchase.



Granted I get to participate in tonight's Mario Kart stream now (woo-hoo) but I was really looking forward to the shtstorm man haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Guero101 said:


> Notice Curtis Axel was never really eliminated from the match since he never entered the ring. therefore the unofficial winner of the Royal Rumble is Curtis Axel!



in b4 he comes out and interrupts Reigns victory promo and gets punched in the mouth :-//


----------



## Guero101

dang.... no RAW tonight..... sad day.... looks like I'll be joining in MKM tonight as well


----------



## Javocado

Some fun gifs from last night.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I hate that I can't watch until its all uploaded to youtube the day after events :l
now that I've read about everything that happened I'm probably going to be too disappointed to watch it...


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: OHHHHHH YEAAAHHHH


----------



## CookingOkasan

OHHHH YEAHHHH!!!

still mad about the bella twins winning over paige at the rumble...

she should win everything because I love her


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> OHHHH YEAHHHH!!!
> 
> still mad about the bella twins winning over paige at the rumble...
> 
> she should win everything because I love her



Yeah Paige is hawt and probably the best diva on the roster.
But at the Rumble really Natty got beat and not Paige atleast that's how I looked at it haha.
But it was only a little tag match, I hope she's contending for the title at WM and wins it.


----------



## CookingOkasan

honestly best thing about the rumble for me was bubba ray's return like gd that was hype. looking forward to some more dudley boyzzz!!!


----------



## MrPicklez

No one marked out for DDP? Bunch of muscle marks. Jkjk


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> No one marked out for DDP? Bunch of muscle marks. Jkjk



I marked for da yoga god ofc but he returned a few years ago so it was different seeing a Dudley out there my jaw dropped hahaha


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> No one marked out for DDP? Bunch of muscle marks. Jkjk



more like dookie dallas page right?


----------



## Javocado

Don't forget Smackdown is live tonight guys and gals.
Hopefully the crowd is hot and DB doesn't job to Kane in a Casket Match.


----------



## penguins

yo this casket match is hella
i havent watched smackdown or raw in like 2 years but _*bruh  *_

that was too much
too much
i wont spoil it for u guys if u missed it or time zones or wtv but *yo*
rip


----------



## Javocado

penguins said:


> yo this casket match is hella
> i havent watched smackdown or raw in like 2 years but _*bruh  *_
> 
> that was too much
> too much
> i wont spoil it for u guys if u missed it or time zones or wtv but *yo*
> rip



It was kind of boring DB looked weaksauce but I'm glad they went with the right decision and let him win.
I'm interested in this groundbreaking thing HHH has to say on Monday though!


----------



## penguins

same u don't even know
im gonna have to start getting into wrestling again sigh...........


----------



## Guero101

That casket match last night was meh imo. Had it been the old Kane with some Paul Bearer (R.I.P.) it would've been hella better.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I wasn't too impressed with the casket match either but godddamn am I glad that the damn wwe network is free february!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guero101

What's Triple Haitche's big announcement??? we find out tonight on Monday night RAW.

In 3 weeks RAW is live in Nashville, TN!! my town! I'll be there!! so excited!!

Also I cant seem to find a good shirt to buy off WWEshop.com to wear to the event. the selection is meh.


----------



## Javocado

I think he's gonna bring back the World Heavyweight Title and have a tourney for it and have the tourney conclude at Fast Lane or something like that. Would be pretty rad!

And nice!
The Raw before Wrestlemania is in LA so I'm most def going to that!
As for shirts, the Dean Ambrose stuff is nice.
Randy Orton's navy blue shirt is cool as well and you can't go wrong with some of that Sting stuff they have up.


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> I think he's gonna bring back the World Heavyweight Title and have a tourney for it and have the tourney conclude at Fast Lane or something like that. Would be pretty rad!
> 
> And nice!
> The Raw before Wrestlemania is in LA so I'm most def going to that!
> As for shirts, the Dean Ambrose stuff is nice.
> Randy Orton's navy blue shirt is cool as well and you can't go wrong with some of that Sting stuff they have up.



That would be pretty rad!

And damn you knew the exact shirts I was looking at. But which one? Hmmm


----------



## Guero101

Someone tell me how that announcement changed the core of the WWE....


----------



## penguins

this episode is like 
rly boring
sigh 
that wasn't a groundbreaking announcement at all rip


----------



## penguins

are any of you listening to stone cold's podcast thing??????????
oops sorry i didn't mean to make a double post
for some reason i expected it to post merge
im sorry


----------



## Javocado

penguins said:


> are any of you listening to stone cold's podcast thing??????????



Nah, I was gonna check it out later tonight though.
I was just about to hop on Wrestling forum haha.
Anything juicy?

Raw was pretty decent tonight.
I thought the announcement would be more grand, but I'm fine with it.
I feel like Roman is gonna wreck Daniel though and they just did this so Roman has a feud at Fast Lane.
We can only hope this isn't true haha.
But I was totally hoping Ambrose would come out in that opening segment but nope, looks like he has his sights set on the Intercontinental title which is better than being in a Battle Royal or against Sheamus at Wrestlemania so I will take it!
I also love that stuff with Curtis Axel, I was dying lol.
Match of the night man, Rollins vs Bryan was some epic stuff and I can't wait for them to feud.
My boy DB had the crowd pumped!
Wyatt vs Ziggler was very good too and those little promos are signaling a return ohohohoh I wonder who it could be?
Anyway I'll give RAW a 7.8/10 this week!


----------



## Guero101

yea RAW was pretty good tonight. 
I see the made Cena vs Rusev for the U.S. title now.
Looks like Gold and Stardust might be finishing up?

anyways, 3 weeks away from RAW in Nashville!! so pumped!!! 
they're advertising my boy RKO to be there as well as the Beast Incarnate! hope that doesn't change


----------



## CookingOkasan

finally got the network so I no longer have to be a whole day behind!


----------



## penguins

Guero101 said:


> anyways, 2 weeks away from RAW in Nashville!! so pumped!!!



yooo lucky 
i should see if they're having any shows in nj or ny soon but idk
edit o dam over 100 bucks nah son im good with my tv yo 4get it lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

also how much is the wwe network btw??????? i wanna look into that as well n.n


----------



## Javocado

penguins said:


> yooo lucky
> i should see if they're having any shows in nj or ny soon but idk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also how much is the wwe network btw??????? i wanna look into that as well n.n







They throw out the "9.99" every week haha.
But it's 9.99 monthly but this month is free to new subs.


----------



## Javocado

I have a terrible habit of reading Smackdown spoilers before it airs since it tapes on Tuesday lol so I thought I'd share them here for anyone who is interested and if you wanna spoiler chat just make sure it's in the /spoiler.



Spoiler: Smackdown spoilers 2/5/2015



* SmackDown opened with Miz TV but Roman Reigns took The Miz out with a Superman punch early on. Reigns challenged Daniel Bryan to a fight but Seth Rollins interrupts. Reigns vs. Rollins and The Stooges is announced for tonight 

* Ryback and Dolph Ziggler defeated Stardust and Goldust. 

* Dean Ambrose defeated Curtis Axel. 

* Big E defeated Adam Rose. 

* Fandango defeated Adam Rose. Rose hit some of the Rosebuds after the match. 

* Roman Reigns defeated The Miz. Reigns got a huge reaction here. 

* Rusev defeated Erick Rowan. 

* Paige defeated Alicia Fox with her submission after countering a Northern Lights suplex. 

* Ryback and Dolph Ziggler defeated Stardust and Goldust when Stardust walked out on the match. 

* Daniel Bryan defeated Seth Rollins, Joey Mercury and Jamie Noble in a handicap main event by submission when Mercury tapped out. Kane attacked Bryan after the match. They all beat on Bryan, leaving him lay after a chokeslam and a Curb Stomp.


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> I have a terrible habit of reading Smackdown spoilers before it airs since it tapes on Tuesday lol so I thought I'd share them here for anyone who is interested and if you wanna spoiler chat just make sure it's in the /spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown spoilers 2/5/2015
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown opened with Miz TV but Roman Reigns took The Miz out with a Superman punch early on. Reigns challenged Daniel Bryan to a fight but Seth Rollins interrupts. Reigns vs. Rollins and The Stooges is announced for tonight
> 
> * Ryback and Dolph Ziggler defeated Stardust and Goldust.
> 
> * Dean Ambrose defeated Curtis Axel.
> 
> * Big E defeated Adam Rose.
> 
> * Fandango defeated Adam Rose. Rose hit some of the Rosebuds after the match.
> 
> * Roman Reigns defeated The Miz. Reigns got a huge reaction here.
> 
> * Rusev defeated Erick Rowan.
> 
> * Paige defeated Alicia Fox with her submission after countering a Northern Lights suplex.
> 
> * Ryback and Dolph Ziggler defeated Stardust and Goldust when Stardust walked out on the match.
> 
> * Daniel Bryan defeated Seth Rollins, Joey Mercury and Jamie Noble in a handicap main event by submission when Mercury tapped out. Kane attacked Bryan after the match. They all beat on Bryan, leaving him lay after a chokeslam and a Curb Stomp.



you and me both. then I end up never tuning in to Thursday Nights. you get the spoilers off the same site I do I wonder?


----------



## Javocado

Anyone catch the NXT Rival show?
I don't watch too much NXT but man, that show had me soaked!

Balor vs Neville



Charlotte vs Banks vs Lynch vs Bayley


Zayn vs Owens




If you haven't checked it out, I highly recommend it!
It's on the WWE Network for just $9.99 
But you know, new subscribers get the month of February for free.
Get in the Fast Lane, fam.


*ALSO RAW HYPE*


----------



## Guero101

Can we skip to next Monday already?!?! Raw live from Nashville!!!


----------



## penguins

yo seth rollins and dolph ziggler was a really good match imo 
i hate those j&j security *****es ugh


----------



## Guero101

Damn!!!!! That fight!!! SOOOOO HYPED FOR NEXT WEEK!!


----------



## penguins

THAT WAS AN AMAZING BUILD UP TO FASTLANE OMG YES 
no but why does roman always bleed from his mouth he gotta get that checked out homie


----------



## Javocado

Holy <censored> that fight!
They're doing an excellent job building this feud.
I can't wait for them to throw down at Fast Lane, it's gonna be so great!!!


----------



## Javocado

I know he will be back Sunday or Monday, but I thought this was the greatest hahaha.


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> I know he will be back Sunday or Monday, but I thought this was the greatest hahaha.
> View attachment 84375



Hahaha yeeeeees! They were advertising him on tv for RAW this Monday in an 8 man tag team match past several weeks. They changed it yesterday though. He's not being advertised.


----------



## Javocado

Guero101 said:


> Hahaha yeeeeees! They were advertising him on tv for RAW this Monday in an 8 man tag team match past several weeks. They changed it yesterday though. He's not being advertised.



You going next week right?
Lucky duck.
You get to see the post Fast Lane RAW which should be very hype.
Potential Undertaker and Orton returns and possible Sting appearance!


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> You going next week right?
> Lucky duck.
> You get to see the post Fast Lane RAW which should be very hype.
> Potential Undertaker and Orton returns and possible Sting appearance!



Yea. Next week is the week live from Nashville. Look for me behind the commentators! Haha!
It should be hype though!!


----------



## Javocado

Guero101 said:


> Yea. Next week is the week live from Nashville. Look for me behind the commentators! Haha!
> It should be hype though!!



Sweet seats!
If only it was in Nashville this week though.
You could've got that RR autograph lol


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Sweet seats!
> If only it was in Nashville this week though.
> You could've got that RR autograph lol



Oh for real though!! I got upset seeing that! We'll see though.


----------



## Javocado

I had a dream that Daniel Bryan shined up his knee with a cloth before hitting his finisher and now I want it to happen atleast once


----------



## Hajra

all I know is John Cena is going in raw this Sunday night at the WWE suuuuuuper slaaaam


----------



## Javocado

Hajra said:


> all I know is John Cena is going in raw this Sunday night at the WWE suuuuuuper slaaaam



That prank call is GOAT hahaha.





My favorite part is, "Who is champ?" x)))


----------



## CookingOkasan

I watched Total Divas until 5:45am this morning. This is my life as a single adult male.


----------



## Hajra

holy heck, gotta love that vid. A good friend of mine showed me that vid and then I showed it to someone else at school. It became an inside joke quickly and I ended up messing with the school computers a bit. here are the results of that,  http://imgur.com/b7Z11IU 
http://imgur.com/i1zbbC0


----------



## Javocado

Hajra said:


> holy heck, gotta love that vid. A good friend of mine showed me that vid and then I showed it to someone else at school. It became an inside joke quickly and I ended up messing with the school computers a bit. here are the results of that,  http://imgur.com/b7Z11IU
> http://imgur.com/i1zbbC0



That is <censored> awesome haha I love me some excessive John Cena





CookingOkasan said:


> I watched Total Divas until 5:45am this morning. This is my life as a single adult male.



I haven't watched an episode yet, surprisingly.
I've been meaning to watch it soon though because Paige is on there now.


----------



## Hajra

thanks man. John Ceeeeena, word up


----------



## Javocado

SO EXCITED FOR FAST LANE

REIGNS V BRYAN GONNA BE NUTS


----------



## CookingOkasan

hell yeah! im having a fast lane party to test run our wrestlemania party! it's going to be good!


----------



## CookingOkasan

FAST LANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guero101

RKO!!!!!! OH THE HYPE!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado

FCKN FINALLY HAHAHAHA IM SO HAPPY
ORTON V ROLLINS WM LETS GO


----------



## Guero101

Memphis tonight and Nashville tomorrow night!! Woooooooo!


----------



## Javocado

Stardust with that 5-star delivery!!
I loved that backstage segment!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kidd and Cesaro win the titles in a great match!!

I miss The Real Americans though :-(


----------



## MrPicklez

Memphis sucks. This crowd is cancerous.


----------



## CookingOkasan

yooooo lets go dean! hype hype hype!!!!


----------



## Guero101

THE UNDERTAKER!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn.........


----------



## Javocado

That was hype.
Can't wait for Taker v Wyatt.
Wonder if Undertaker will address losing the streak in the coming weeks.

Also yeah this crowd is pretty eh.
They didn't mark too hot for Sting.

Wish every crowd was a post WM crowd haha.


----------



## Javocado

Bryan made Reigns look like a million bucks.
That's gonna be the best match of Reigns career you heard it here folks.
I'm pretty gutted that my boy DB won't be main eventing on the grand stage again because he deserves it the most yet again but hey what can ya do. The WM card looks pretty sweet right now. Here's a list of potential matches they will/can/might roll with.

Reigns vs Lesnar
HHH vs Sting
Taker vs Wyatt
Rollins vs Orton
Bryan vs Sheamus
Miz vs Mizdow
Ambrose vs Barrett
Cena vs Rusev
Goldust vs Stardust
A battle royale of some kind
A Divas fatal 4 way
Cesaro and Kidd vs Usos


They don't have time for all of these though, so I'm thinking some get canned and some get relegated to the preshow.
Alls I know is, Rollins vs Orton match of the night calling it now.


----------



## Javocado

Hot post match promo by Ambrose last night 

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/wwe-fastlane-2015-exclusive-videos


----------



## Guero101

5 hours away!!!! RAW is live in Nashville, Tennessee!!! my town baby!!! will be live in attendance!!

hyped for some RKO, possibly Undertaker, maybe Sting??? Idk but I'm hyped right now!!!!


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Hot post match promo by Ambrose last night
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/wwe-fastlane-2015-exclusive-videos



My ****ing bae owning that ****.


----------



## Guero101

Superstars being taped. 

Erick Rowan vs Adam Rose right now. Rowan beats Rose

Luke Harper vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Bixxy

isnt this
like
you know
fake


----------



## CookingOkasan

not as fake as your hair






but yo that ambrose promo is why he's definitely one of my favorites right now HELL YEAH


----------



## Javocado

Bixxy said:


> isnt this
> like
> you know
> fake



Yes it is fake as <censored>.
Thank you for this earth-shattering revelation.
View attachment 85050

People still enjoy it though.
Storylines are captivating, most guys can put on a clinic and tell a story in the ring, and you just want to see your favorite guy(s) succeed so you keep on watching. It's not fully fake either you know with non-scripted injuries and what not haha but anywaaaaaay


RAW was pretty trash last night guys, not gonna lie.
Sorry you had to go to a lame show Jaime, atleast it came off lame from the screen haha.



Spoiler: semi-rant



-They totally killed Orton's momentum by having him temporarily side with The Authority again like HE ALREADY DID THIS he shouldn't need to split from them again he should just be beating Rollins ass already.

-The dong-riding of Roman Reigns last night was immense. You had Bryan and Heyman pretty much kiss his ass trying to get him over but he still got booed. Roman still sux on the mic too. They're gonna do some dumb **** and put Bryan in Reigns corner at Wrestlemania to try to tame the boos he's gonna get just watch haha.

-Divas getting 30 seconds. I know it's a common theme, but it just felt extra short last night. Plus they had Paige's entrance, then commerical, and then just had to air the Sting video package like that couldn't have waited after the short ass match?? I just wish the Divas got more time man. You ever see them NXT Divas? They're given the time to shine and they look wonderful. It sucks because once they go to the main roster they're gonna go from nice 10 minute matches to 10 second matches.

- lol @ Ascension losing already reminds me of when they just scrapped Bo Dallas' winning streak. Where is he anyway? I miss him  Hopefully he comes back at the Andre Battle Royale(love how they brought that back btw) Hopefully the winner doesn't fade away in obscurity like Cesaro did. Dude was on fire.

-Not enough Ambrose. Ambrose should've cut that promo I posted a page back tonight. That would've put more sense as to why he's parading around with the IC title as well. 

RAW just really fell flat for me last night and it sucks because they're supposed to be building to Wrestlemania. This could potentially be one of the worst builds to Wrestlemania if not the worst ever. I read a report this morning that Undertaker might not even show up on any RAW's and just show-up at Wrestlemania ffs. Taker Sting and Lesnar not even being there to build there own matches is just baffling. Oh well I could go on but I'll wrap it up for now haha.


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> Yes it is fake as <censored>.
> Thank you for this earth-shattering revelation.
> View attachment 85050
> 
> People still enjoy it though.
> Storylines are captivating, most guys can put on a clinic and tell a story in the ring, and you just want to see your favorite guy(s) succeed so you keep on watching. It's not fully fake either you know with non-scripted injuries and what not haha but anywaaaaaay
> 
> 
> RAW was pretty trash last night guys, not gonna lie.
> Sorry you had to go to a lame show Jaime, atleast it came off lame from the screen haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: semi-rant
> 
> 
> 
> -They totally killed Orton's momentum by having him temporarily side with The Authority again like HE ALREADY DID THIS he shouldn't need to split from them again he should just be beating Rollins ass already.
> 
> -The dong-riding of Roman Reigns last night was immense. You had Bryan and Heyman pretty much kiss his ass trying to get him over but he still got booed. Roman still sux on the mic too. They're gonna do some dumb **** and put Bryan in Reigns corner at Wrestlemania to try to tame the boos he's gonna get just watch haha.
> 
> -Divas getting 30 seconds. I know it's a common theme, but it just felt extra short last night. Plus they had Paige's entrance, then commerical, and then just had to air the Sting video package like that couldn't have waited after the short ass match?? I just wish the Divas got more time man. You ever see them NXT Divas? They're given the time to shine and they look wonderful. It sucks because once they go to the main roster they're gonna go from nice 10 minute matches to 10 second matches.
> 
> - lol @ Ascension losing already reminds me of when they just scrapped Bo Dallas' winning streak. Where is he anyway? I miss him  Hopefully he comes back at the Andre Battle Royale(love how they brought that back btw) Hopefully the winner doesn't fade away in obscurity like Cesaro did. Dude was on fire.
> 
> -Not enough Ambrose. Ambrose should've cut that promo I posted a page back tonight. That would've put more sense as to why he's parading around with the IC title as well.
> 
> RAW just really fell flat for me last night and it sucks because they're supposed to be building to Wrestlemania. This could potentially be one of the worst builds to Wrestlemania if not the worst ever. I read a report this morning that Undertaker might not even show up on any RAW's and just show-up at Wrestlemania ffs. Taker Sting and Lesnar not even being there to build there own matches is just baffling. Oh well I could go on but I'll wrap it up for now haha.



like where's my refund?!?! Lmao! That was bad.... That was not the way to bring back Orton on RAW.... The divas match lasted 30 seconds... I couldn't even get a good picture of the Bella's. I was expecting either Lesnar, Taker, or Sting to come out. Nothing. The dark match was okay. Cena, Bryan, Ambrose, and Reigns beat Rollins, Wyatt, Show, and Kane. Best part was the picture after the show with the lovely Lillian Garcia.


----------



## Javocado

ugh lucky lillian's a hot mama hahaha
but yeah Lesnar was advertised too for that show I feel bad man
of course card is subject to change but damn a Lesnar appearance last night would've made it a bit better
maybe he just didn't want in on the verbal circle jerk they gave Reigns lol

I just hope really want the next few weeks to get me hype for WM. I think a great way to start would be finding out what DB is gonna be doing at WM(Sheamus most likely should've started that last night) and turn up the intensity between Rollins/Orton.


----------



## Guero101

Javocado said:


> ugh lucky lillian's a hot mama hahaha
> but yeah Lesnar was advertised too for that show I feel bad man
> of course card is subject to change but damn a Lesnar appearance last night would've made it a bit better
> maybe he just didn't want in on the verbal circle jerk they gave Reigns lol
> 
> I just hope really want the next few weeks to get me hype for WM. I think a great way to start would be finding out what DB is gonna be doing at WM(Sheamus most likely should've started that last night) and turn up the intensity between Rollins/Orton.



Yea! Lillian is wow!! Had to call her over to me in Spanish. She was getting away until she heard me. 

Lesnar showing up would've made it better. Don't blame him though if he didn't want in on the verbal circle jerk. Lol

I feel as if they might put Bryan in Reigns's corner at Mania. Maybe he'll be in the battle royal as well as Sheamus. Who knows???


----------



## bmcinvaille

Me and my wife have went to a few live events they are actually pretty fun.


----------



## Bixxy

my hairs fake oh


----------



## Javocado

The fact that R-Truth is scrambled into the Intercontinental Title mess really makes me think there will be a multi-man ladder match for it at Wrestlemania and I would really dig that. I was gutted when MITB got cut from Wrestlemania and any ladder match at the grandest stage will be okay with me.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Smackdown Spoilers (2-26-14)



* Daniel Bryan kicks off SmackDown with an in-ring promo. He talks about WrestleMania 31 but is interrupted by Bad News Barrett, who insults Bryan and Dean Ambrose. Ambrose comes out and they brawl. Bryan picks up the IC Title belt and handed it to Barrett but just to distract him. Ambrose and Bryan double teamed Barrett. Barrett dropped the title and ran off, leaving Ambrose and Bryan to celebrate with the title. 

* Dean Ambrose defeated The Miz. Barrett came through the crowd to get his title back. 

* Renee Young interviews Ambrose backstage. 

* Natalya defeated Naomi. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro and The Usos were at ringside and fought. 

* Lana and Rusev came out for a promo to mock John Cena. Jack Swagger interrupted but Rusev ended up beating him down. Rusev put Swagger in The Accolade as the Russian flag dropped over the ring. 

* Daniel Bryan vs. Bad News Barrett is next. R-Truth was on commentary and ended up stealing Barrett's title belt. Bryan got the win with a running knee. After the match, Barrett looked around for his title but had no idea what happened to it. 

* Byron Saxton interviews Roman Reigns backstage. 

* R-Truth finds Ambrose backstage and gives him the IC Title belt. 

* Fandango defeated Curtis Axel. Axel now has a clock that shows how long he's been in the Royal Rumble. 

* Bray Wyatt cut another mysterious promo on The Undertaker. 

* Goldust defeated Adam Rose. Stardust was dressed as one of the Rosebuds and attacked Goldust. 

* Ryback, Erick Rowan and Dolph Ziggler defeated Kane, Big Show and Seth Rollins when Ryback hit his finisher on Rollins and pinned him. Ryback got the biggest pop of the match





Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler discussion



It appears Daniel Bryan is also getting squeezed into this Intercontinental Title mess. I'm just bummed. The guy deserves so much more. The dude is the most over with the fans, best in-ring talent on the main roster, sells merch, and he's being relegated to the IC title match because he doesn't have "the look". I just wish it was him vs Lesnar man, that match could have been an all-time great, but we will probably never get it now. On the brightside, since he's probably in the IC title hunt now, he could bring some much needed prestige to the title. Of course, that probably means Ambrose won't be winning it if Daniel Bryan is in the IC title hunt jeez you can never win with this company.


----------



## Guero101

After that 30 second divas match that I (who was in the crowd) didn't get to witness, #GiveDivasAChance has been trending on Twitter since!! I have to agree. The ladies put it all on the line as well. They need more in on air time than they are getting. They need better story lines.


----------



## Javocado

Looks like I was right!!!

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/31/intercontinental-championship-ladder-match-27145665


----------



## CookingOkasan

Found a bar that said I could turn one of their tvs to RAW tonight so i'm going out with some friends and having pitchers and wings with my RAW!

also shouldn't have but ordered that vintage style Ambrose shirt


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> Found a bar that said I could turn one of their tvs to RAW tonight so i'm going out with some friends and having pitchers and wings with my RAW!
> 
> also shouldn't have but ordered that vintage style Ambrose shirt



oh nice wish i was there
i hope RAW is hype tonight
they need to pick up from last week's flat ass show

and u mean this one?
http://shop.wwe.com/Dean-Ambrose-"T..._W08888_color=Black&start=2&cgid=dean-ambrose

It's cool as <censored>
I just wish it didn't stay "Unstable", that killed it for me lol.
I really dig the design and font though, seems very Frankenstein-esque.

The new Rollins shirt is gnarly as well.


----------



## CookingOkasan

give me Sheamus or give me death. nothing will be better than seeing sheamus on RAW while at a right (american) pub


----------



## penguins

my friend brandon and i are going to raw tonight in newark nj ye ye ye ye ye ye 
i pray that aj/sheamus come back tonight ive been waiting too long and i will cry if sheamus returns it's about damn time


----------



## Guero101

penguins said:


> my friend brandon and i are going to raw tonight in newark nj ye ye ye ye ye ye
> i pray that aj/sheamus come back tonight ive been waiting too long and i will cry if sheamus returns it's about damn time



Hope it's a better show than last week when I was present in Nashville


----------



## MrPicklez

At least Nashville was better than dirty ol **** ass Memphis.


----------



## Guero101

MrKisstoefur said:


> At least Nashville was better than dirty ol **** ass Memphis.



Nashville is always better than Memphis. Lol

They had me going with Booker getting "fired" haha I freaked


----------



## MrPicklez

Heyman with that promo of the year.


----------



## penguins

rip seth rollins

- - - Post Merge - - -

no but i cried when the undertaker didn't come out
he's been one of my favorites since i was like four and i'm so mad hrrngh
but that just makes more hype for wrestlemania so cool


----------



## CookingOkasan

I got wasted and super hype and broke my friend in texas' chair when cena took out rusev during RAW monday...
wanted randy orton to take it a bit further with rollins but I was definitely satisfied with that and the undertaker response for sure.

also I'm just really ****ing hype for wrestlemania party


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> I got wasted and super hype and broke my friend in texas' chair when cena took out rusev during RAW monday...
> wanted randy orton to take it a bit further with rollins but I was definitely satisfied with that and the undertaker response for sure.
> 
> also I'm just really ****ing hype for wrestlemania party



my dude cena looked heel as *** when he was taking down rusev
dat heel smirk my god





that beatdown was ace and it pretty much confirms that rollins is winning at WM yee-haw

also that bray wyatt stuff callin out the undertaker was some killer stuff
love me some wyatt all the time
pretty salty though that taker ain't showing up til WM damn cheats trying to get more network subs


----------



## Bleeborg

Daniel Bryan is my hero.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Bleeborg said:


> Daniel Bryan is my hero.



bought a NO! NO! NO! shirt for $3 at walmart the other day and the D BRIZZY pom beanie from the wwe shop for $5

merch game starter set


----------



## Javocado

GETTING HYPE TO TO WWE JAMS ALL NIGHT WHILE I TAKE NOTES RIP


----------



## CookingOkasan

sheamus gotta come back tomorrow night because st pattys day is tuesday. like c'mon.


----------



## Javocado

yooooo
sting coming out of the blue last night was wild
i really enjoyed that segment
also for a moment thought rollins legit got isolated
made me want a future HHH vs Rollins match
i can't wait til he turns face goddamn he's gonna kill it but he is killing his heel work too so i am indifferent but we shall just wait and see


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> GETTING HYPE TO TO WWE JAMS ALL NIGHT WHILE I TAKE NOTES RIP



God damn it, acrobatic Seth Rogen. I forgot how hype his theme song was. Haha


----------



## Javocado

sounds like someone watched the last heeltrailer


----------



## CookingOkasan

So I've been watching Raw on tuesdays and smackdown on fridays because all my lame friends would rather watch them on hulu than stream them. just saw sting and we all lost our ****. the past 2 weeks of WWE have been on point. A few weeks ago I was really scared because Raw and Smackdown were so week and disappoint but I'm so exicted now.

I let my friend batista bomb me like 5 times in a row tonight and he let me get him with the stunner a couple of times. WWE has seriously become my life. I literally haven't thought about anything but Cena's face when Lana said he'd get the rematch at wrestlemania since last week... even picturing a face seth rollins has me really excited. he's so good in the ring and if J&J are really gone I'll be so happy. the authority is really limiting rollins imo.


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> So I've been watching Raw on tuesdays and smackdown on fridays because all my lame friends would rather watch them on hulu than stream them. just saw sting and we all lost our ****. the past 2 weeks of WWE have been on point. A few weeks ago I was really scared because Raw and Smackdown were so week and disappoint but I'm so exicted now.
> 
> I let my friend batista bomb me like 5 times in a row tonight and he let me get him with the stunner a couple of times. WWE has seriously become my life. I literally haven't thought about anything but Cena's face when Lana said he'd get the rematch at wrestlemania since last week... even picturing a face seth rollins has me really excited. he's so good in the ring and if J&J are really gone I'll be so happy. the authority is really limiting rollins imo.




Yeah, they've stepped it up these past two weeks.
I expect them to go balls out next Monday for the final show before WrestleMania (which is in Los Angeles but I can't go because school and stuff fckn rip). I'm really hype to see the Lesnar and Reigns confrontation though. They haven't confronted each other since the snowed out Raw after the Rumble ffs so I'm just itching for some interaction between them. I have been enjoying Heyman's super promos though, he's tried his best to carry the feud but Brock not being there hurt it pretty bad(and when he was the other week he just stood there and Reigns didn't come out smfh haha)


I too feel like The Authority holds him back.
I know it's his character, but J&J don't need to get involved in EVERY match.
Makes my boy look pretty feeble. I remember at the Rumble they barely got involved because they got taken out by Cena and Lesnar and Rollins just made that match fckn stellar and he didn't need em'. He dropped that Phoenix Splash too! That's totally a face finisher man! I really thought he had it. That'll gonna be match of the year no doubt.



Spoiler: late night fantasy booking



Anywaaaaay, in a perfect world, Reigns beats Lesnar at Wrestlemania due to Paul Heyman interference on his end and turns heel in the process. In doing so, Reigns and Heyman align with The Authority. Rollins slowly starts to get etched out by the whole Authority because they now believe Roman Reigns is the future and he is not. Weeks/months pass and Rollins is absolutely sick of playing second fiddle to a heel Reigns and finally decides to cash in his Money In The Bank at the Money In The Bank PPV against Reigns. He requests the match weeks before, and doesn't try to sneak up and cash in. MITB comes around and lets say Ambrose wins the MITB contract. After that match, the main event goes on and Reigns beats Rollins with a little bit of help from Paul Heyman. The next night on Raw, The Authority beats Rollins down ala Randy Orton getting beat down by Evolution and thus begins his massive face turn as the fans feel for him. He spends the next few months feuding with The Authority (Kane/Big Show/maybe a wildcard joins like Sheamus or Harper) and he beats them all ultimately leading to a match a Survivor Series with Triple H which he wins. At TLC, he is put in a tag team ladder match with some faces(Rollins/Bryan/Ziggler) vs (Show/Kane/Sheamus) with the stipulation that if his team wins, The Authority go away FOR GOOD. The face team wins and The Authority(HHH & Steph) are sent packing. Through some fckery, Paul Heyman is now the GM of Raw. 2016 rolls around and so does the Royal Rumble. Heyman makes Rollins earn his spot in the Royal Rumble in a handicap match against Kane and Sheamus (Show turns face because Show always turns lol) and Show helps Seth win. Heyman says Seth has his place in the Rumble, but he's going in at #1. Seth enters the Royal Rumble at #1 and ends up winning it all. He is set in a filler Fast Lane feud that if he loses then he has to relinquish his Wrestlemania spot to Kevin Owens(big bad dude from NXT, we will say he debuted mid 2014 and was wrecking everyone). Seth wins the match by DQ as Owens goes on a relentless assault after Rollins was close to victory. Paul's plan to weaken Rollins seemed to have worked. All this time, Roman has been defending his title successfully so we are looking at the ultimate showdown: Heel Reigns vs Face Rollins. Rollins beats Reigns and has his Wrestlemania moment.........and the Ambrose cashes in, wins the title, and they go on to feud for months like last year but with their roles reversed. Seth Rollins ultimately wins the title back at SummerSlam and that's as far as I'll go haha.

I got a little carried away here and it has a little fat that needs to be trimmed but damnit I would love for this to happen.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> sounds like someone watched the last heeltrailer



Dean. ****ing. Ambrose.


----------



## Javocado

ALMOST TIME FOR DAT POST WRESTLEMANIA CROWD


----------



## Chaotix

Just bought my wrestlemania tickets and NXT tickets and next week is gonna be as Miz would say AWESOMEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## CookingOkasan

oh damn!!! I'm so jealous. I'd love to be in the WM crowd. it would be so insane. be sure to take a wild sign.


----------



## Javocado

i miss this <censored> guy


----------



## CookingOkasan

I just wish there'd be a Stone Cold vs CM

stone cold would beat his ass and then pour beer all over him. you know it'd be hype


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> I just wish there'd be a Stone Cold vs CM



That's the ultimate dream match for me most def.
Right up there with HBK vs The Rock and Bryan vs Lesnar.


Also, whipped up my WrassleMania Predictions!

Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royale: A returning Sheamus wins.

The Bella Twins vs AJ and Paige: AJ and Paige take it home and then The Bellas turn on each other.

Intercontinental Title Ladder Match: My boy D-Beezy taking it in what should be one of the best matches of the night. (still salty he ain't facing Lesnar though)

Rusev vs Cena: Cena saves America and beats Rusev rip

Sting vs HHH: Sting's first match in a WWE ring, Hunter ain't going over.

Wyatt vs Undertaker: Undertaker is winning no doubt, as much as I'd rather see Wyatt take it. I don't think they'd let him lose two years in a row.

Orton vs Rollins: My boy Rollins takes it with a little bit of help from J&J. I think this is gonna be the match of the night, calling it now. After Rollins wins, Orton proceeds to hit him with an RKO or two. Goes for the punt, but one of J&J takes it or something haha that would be wild.

Lesnar vs Reigns: Lesnar kicks Reigns a$$ but ultimately, Reigns wins. Lesnar is furious and beats the *** out of Reigns. Rollins comes and cashes in and becomes the first champion to cash in at Wrestlemania. Reigns wins the title back at the next PPV or the one after that.


----------



## Javocado

So tonight's RAW:

-I really enjoyed the opening seg with HHH and Sting that was wild.

-Bray Wyatt's promo tonight was probably his best. FCKNG GOLD.

-Bryan v Ziggler was nice needed more time though also damnit I don't think Bryan needed to eat that pin.

-Not gonna lie, I'm glad they plugged chicken fries because I had some today and I love those things so much.

-Rusev's beatdown was nice too.

-Glad they're actually giving the Divas more time. Let's see how long it'll last.

-Rollins lookin weak as <censored> come on now. I know he's probably winning and stuff but damn come on book him like a legit threat. Dude has been booked like <censored>. This feud should be more vicious but I felt like it got really watered down because of the way Orton returned. Things picked up with the beat down but they have crashed down so hard. Whatevs, it's still gonna be match of the night haha.

-Speaking of booked like <censored>, Lesnar vs Reigns. Absolutely terrible. I was hype for this confrontation. REALLY hype. I thought these two big guys were gonna throwdown. Roman snatched Brock's title while he was gloating and I thought oh my god it's over why the hell would you even. But then they just proceeded to fight over the damn title in a game of tug-of-war like two members on here fighting over a collectible like are you fkcn kidding me? That was terrible. These guys haven't been face-to-face in two months and then you throw that garbage my way smh. 

If Rollins cashes in at WM, all will be well.
But as it stands, the Road to WrestleMania is sht and WWE post-WrestleMania will be sht(except for the crowd the next night u know they be wildin)


----------



## mynooka

Javocado said:


> -Speaking of booked like <censored>, Lesnar vs Reigns. Absolutely terrible. I was hype for this confrontation. REALLY hype. I thought these two big guys were gonna throwdown. Roman snatched Brock's title while he was gloating and I thought oh my god it's over why the hell would you even. But then they just proceeded to fight over the damn title in a game of tug-of-war like two members on here fighting over a collectible like are you fkcn kidding me? That was terrible. These guys haven't been face-to-face in two months and then you throw that garbage my way smh.
> 
> If Rollinsj cashes in at WM, all will be well.
> But as it stands, the Road to WrestleMania is sht and WWE post-WrestleMania will be sht(except for the crowd the next night u know they be wildin)



No kidding.  That was the worst build up confrontation I've ever seen.  I'm guessing the reason they didn't throwdown last night is because I don't know anyone who would realistically believe Reigns would beat up Lesnar.  Anything other than Lesnar beating him down wouldn't be believable.  They probably said "Guys, just act like you're both look equally strong or something."

The whole idea that a guy who's been fighting Big Show and Kane for weeks on end will suddenly be prepared for Lesnar is laughable.  You're right, Wrestlemania is going to be terrible.

I'm not sure if Rollins cashing in is the way to go, but I kinda hope Reigns does win just to see what the reaction will be lol.  IMO the only way Lesnar loses the title is if he's going back to UFC and I don't think that's happening per some of the rumors.


----------



## Javocado

mynooka said:


> No kidding.  That was the worst build up confrontation I've ever seen.  I'm guessing the reason they didn't throwdown last night is because I don't know anyone who would realistically believe Reigns would beat up Lesnar.  Anything other than Lesnar beating him down wouldn't be believable.  They probably said "Guys, just act like you're both look equally strong or something."
> 
> The whole idea that a guy who's been fighting Big Show and Kane for weeks on end will suddenly be prepared for Lesnar is laughable.  You're right, Wrestlemania is going to be terrible.
> 
> I'm not sure if Rollins cashing in is the way to go, but I kinda hope Reigns does win just to see what the reaction will be lol.  IMO the only way Lesnar loses the title is if he's going back to UFC and I don't think that's happening per some of the rumors.



To be fair, Reigns is probably one of the most credible looking guys on the roster that looks believable against Lesnar (and here i am wanting Bryan v Lesnsr haha) but it's pro-wrestling, it's scripted, so that doesn't bother me too much. But yeah, that ending segment hurt Reigns. Heyman has been roasting him for weeks and Reigns hasn't been retaliating verbally(can't even touch Heyman on the mic) or physically and it's just made him look super weak heading into the biggest match of his career so far. He's going into WrestleMania with NO MOMENTUM. ABSOLUTELY NONE. That last segment on Raw last night should've built up Reigns but it only hurt both of them. A Tug-of-War match. This <censored> would fly in the IC title fckery but you're trying to sell these guys like badasses hahaha. 

This match will be laughable. It'll go down as one of the worst WrestleMania main events of all time I'm calling it now. Reigns isn't ready man,  they pulled the trigger too early. Should be Bryan, Ambrose, or Rollins main eventing this year. 

At this point, I want Lesnar to retain and hold the belt a little longer, but not too long. These limited appearances are really hurting the product. Maybe a cash-in the night after WrestleMania? The crowd would absolutely lose their <censored>. I'm more hyped for the Raw after WrestleMania than the show itself dammnit haha.


----------



## Guero101

I was expecting them to eventually drop the title and start brawling. Then R-Truth would come and steal it and they'd be playing hot potato with it like the intercontinental title. It was a very good RAW until the end though. John Cena's beat down was great!!! This Sunday should end up being a good WrestleMania 

Also a R.I.P to Hijo Del Pero Aguayo. Died last weekend in a tag team match down in Tijuana. It was him and Manik against a debuting Rey Mysterio and Tigre Uno. Rey Mysterio would drop kick him and he landed throat 1st onto the ropes to set him up for the 619. Some sources are saying it was a snapped vertebrae when his head landed on the ropes. Then Tigre Uno tripped Manik onto the same rope which caused a whiplash to Pero Aguayo which ended up killing him. 

He died doing what he loved most. R.I.P Pero Aguayo


----------



## Javocado

*LESNAR RESIGNED YAAAAAA BOI!!*


















Source: http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/1...brock-lesnar-signs-wwe-closes-door-mma-career


This is just what the WrestleMania Main Event needed!
The match result has a great deal of unpredictability now!
I was so sure he was going back to UFC but apparently they made him an offer he couldn't refuse.
Awwwww yeaaaaah!
This means we are more likely to get Orton/Lesnar, Rock/Brock II, and FCKN BRYAN/LESNAR!
SO HAPPY AND STOKED!!


----------



## Brad

I think you guys will definitely appreciate this. I'm not a huge wrestling fan, and I sure did.

It's one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Javocado

Brad said:


> I think you guys will definitely appreciate this. I'm not a huge wrestling fan, and I sure did.
> 
> It's one of the funniest things I've ever seen.




Dude, I saw this the other day and I love it so hard.
They roast/praise HHH so hard.


----------



## mynooka

In the interviews today, Lesnar said he was happy because he gets to work a limited schedule and not be on the road a lot.  If the money was enough and he came back to WWE, does that imply he will continue to work a limited schedule?

Do you think WWE will want their WHC to keep having a limited schedule moving forward or will they take the belt off of Brock and give it to Reigns, Rollins, etc?  

Obviously one of the bigger criticisms of WWE has been how the WHC belt is never around and it diminishes the value of it somehow (I disagree with this, but that's not important lol).  I just wonder what today's Lesnar news and how he described his feelings in the working relationship he has with WWE will impact the WHC title belt going forward...


----------



## Javocado

mynooka said:


> In the interviews today, Lesnar said he was happy because he gets to work a limited schedule and not be on the road a lot.  If the money was enough and he came back to WWE, does that imply he will continue to work a limited schedule?
> 
> Do you think WWE will want their WHC to keep having a limited schedule moving forward or will they take the belt off of Brock and give it to Reigns, Rollins, etc?
> 
> Obviously one of the bigger criticisms of WWE has been how the WHC belt is never around and it diminishes the value of it somehow (I disagree with this, but that's not important lol).  I just wonder what today's Lesnar news and how he described his feelings in the working relationship he has with WWE will impact the WHC title belt going forward...



I for one don't like the champ not being at every Raw.
Sure it makes him a "special attraction" but it gets old pretty fast.
Maybe his contract states he holds it longer, maybe he will drop it at Wrestlemania, in a few months, etc.
Only time will tell, but I am excited!

I thought Reigns would win on Sunday and Lesnar would be out but this changes everything.
The main event now has my undivided attention.
Lesnar could even turn face and have a face run now that he's staying multi-year!


----------



## CookingOkasan

I just want a lesnar vs bryan match :l
also I want a ****ing lesnar vs rusev match. gotdamn that would be a main event right there.


----------



## mynooka

Javocado said:


> I for one don't like the champ not being at every Raw.
> Sure it makes him a "special attraction" but it gets old pretty fast.
> Maybe his contract states he holds it longer, maybe he will drop it at Wrestlemania, in a few months, etc.
> Only time will tell, but I am excited!
> 
> I thought Reigns would win on Sunday and Lesnar would be out but this changes everything.
> The main event now has my undivided attention.
> Lesnar could even turn face and have a face run now that he's staying multi-year!



I agree, I would like to see Lesnar wrestle at least a few more times in non PPV matches to defend the belt but no over do it.

Yep!  There are a lot of ways they could go, especially depending on what Heyman does as well as how Rollins reacts with the Money In The Bank briefcase.  Definitely made things more intriguing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> I just want a lesnar vs bryan match :l
> also I want a ****ing lesnar vs rusev match. gotdamn that would be a main event right there.



Yea I have to wonder if Rusev is facing Cena now to see how he does against a "top" WWE guy.  After this I wouldn't be surprised to see him get a run at Lesnar, maybe at MITB or SummerSlam.

I don't know where they go with Lana but I definitely hope Rusev doesn't get buried after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Javocado

mynooka said:


> I agree, I would like to see Lesnar wrestle at least a few more times in non PPV matches to defend the belt but no over do it.
> 
> Yep!  There are a lot of ways they could go, especially depending on what Heyman does as well as how Rollins reacts with the Money In The Bank briefcase.  Definitely made things more intriguing.


I mean if he did more PPV's, was on RAW a few more times, actually does stuff on RAW as opposed to just standing there whilst Heyman talks, then I'm all for more heel Lesnar champ for months to come.

You got the Rollins cash-in looming over because he's running out of time.
You got the possibility of Heyman turning on Lesnar.
They gonna swerve us on Sunday, I can feel it in my nuggets.


I hope to wrestling god that Rusev doesn't get buried from his eventual loss against Cena.
Dude is a great wrestler for a big guy and he can be a great villian.
No need to Vladimir Kozlov him haha.



CookingOkasan said:


> I just want a lesnar vs bryan match :l
> also I want a ****ing lesnar vs rusev match. gotdamn that would be a main event right there.



They f'ed up TREMENDOUSLY not having Bryan main event this year again this year vs Lesnar.
The story wrote itself. But you know they went the other route haha.

I hope though Bryan gets a crack at Lesnar come SummerSlam.
That match is MONEY!

Speaking of Rusev, I don't know if you watched Tribute To The Troops but Rusev and Bryan had a little altercation and it got me wanting a Rusev v Bryan. That match could be a classic.

Also forgot to add Cesaro/Lesnar and Ambrose/Lesnar for potential people Brock could face.
Hell I think a fired up Sheamus would be nice too.
So many possibilities, lets not go to John Cena at all this time!!


----------



## Dim

Yea lesnar is back


----------



## mynooka

Yep.  If Rusev is buried, I will be really disappointed.  He needs to be less of a Russian heel imo and more of a total bruiser like Lesnar.  If they focused on his ability to dismantle people and overpower them, then I think he would make an attractive match up for Lesnar.

I also wish Cesaro wasn't in a tag team right now because he would be an incredible challenger to both those guys with both his size and in ring ability.


----------



## CookingOkasan

mynooka said:


> Yep.  If Rusev is buried, I will be really disappointed.  He needs to be less of a Russian heel imo and more of a total bruiser like Lesnar.  If they focused on his ability to dismantle people and overpower them, then I think he would make an attractive match up for Lesnar.



yeah I'm thinking that's what will happen post mania. I kinda hope that Lana leaves him afterwards. that would make the transition from the big bad Russian to a damn fine wrestler that can tear through everyone a lot smoother I think.


----------



## mynooka

CookingOkasan said:


> yeah I'm thinking that's what will happen post mania. I kinda hope that Lana leaves him afterwards. that would make the transition from the big bad Russian to a damn fine wrestler that can tear through everyone a lot smoother I think.



I hope you're right.  I don't know if Lana will stay with the WWE or not either.  She doesn't seem interested in being part of the normal Divas crew so I don't know what her place is other than being Rusev's manager.  I know she's not Russian, so if she continues to act like it and tries to become part of Total Divas or whatever, it would feel pretty weird.  If they decide they don't need her anymore, then she may be out the door sooner rather than later.


----------



## CookingOkasan

cried real hard at Connor the Crusher's hall of fame induction.
:')
tomorrow night is the big deal. I can't wait. ughhhh. hosting a wrestlemania party and its going to be a blast.


----------



## penguins

*get hype!!!!*







no but my friend michael is coming over to mine for like an hour before it starts and then we're going to my friend brandons to watch it so im pretty excited mannnn


----------



## MrPicklez




----------



## MrPicklez

Man, **** the Big Show.


----------



## penguins

bo dallas eeeeeee
but forreal the big show???? i was rooting for mizdow


----------



## Guero101

That tag team match was nuts!!! I couldn't keep up with the legal men!!

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## MrPicklez

That Ambrose pop. Holy ****. My boyyyy


----------



## Javocado

Rollins and Orton holy *** that was wonderful 
Best RKO ever
Hopefully that loss means cash-in later!!!


----------



## Guero101

THAT WAS BRILLIANT!!! SETH ROLLINS IS THE NEW WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION


----------



## CookingOkasan

nWo in STING'S corner???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that entire wrestlemania was amazing!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I almost punched a hole in my wall ahhahaha


----------



## Javocado

welp we get the worst build to wrestlemania 31
and then the ppv itself ends up being absolutely magnificent

it was seriously near perfect aside from some finishes i would've changed (wyatt/taker and sting/hhh)
but seriously it was fckn awesome
i could talk about this wrestlemania for a looooooong time haha

what was your favorite part guys and gals?
i think you can guess what mine was
MY BOY SETH ROLLINS MAN
FIRST MEMBER OF THE SHIELD TO SNATCH A WORLD TITLE
FIRST MAN TO CASH IN MITB AT WRESTLEMANIA
MAN THEM TITLE PLATES ARE GONNA LOOK SO SWEET

RAW TOMORROW IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN







oh and lets not forget the line of the night


----------



## hzl

Javocado said:


> welp we get the worst build to wrestlemania 31
> and then the ppv itself ends up being absolutely magnificent



this all over.
amazing
cannot wait for RAW
I've had barely any sleep because of wrestlemania and I think I'm crazy for staying up and having even less sleep for raw but I just CAN'T miss it


----------



## CookingOkasan

I can't talk today. I haven't gotten out of bed yet. I don't know if I CAN get out of bed. My voice is completely gone. I lost my voice during the Intercontinental tbh but kept cheering all night anyway.
That was such a perfect wrestlemania.

nWo. I can't believe it.

I can't believe that the REAL undertaker showed up. That was Deadman Phenom Undertaker and I LOVED it. I want him to tombstone me.

I can't talk. I can't move. I loved wrestlemania so much but I'm so damn hungover.


----------



## CookingOkasan

me after last night


----------



## Chaotix

Went to wrestlemania and it was awesome and I shall post some pics.

WWE Wrestlemania Access


























NXT
















Wrestlemania


----------



## penguins

wo sweet!!!!!! 
im p disappointed that seth rollins cashed in his money in the bank and got the championship but it's been expected for a while now so 
but i sobbed when nwo and dx came out *bruh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* they were like my life when i was younger and seeing hbk and razor ramon killed me omg i hope scott hall is doing well... /wuss 
and the undertaker was hella and he had hair wo
but okay im rambling sorry ignore me


----------



## MrPicklez

I was hoping Ambrose would be the first member of the Shield to win the big one, but okay with Rollins too.

I'm ready for the Summer of Ambrose though <3


----------



## Guero101

Not even an hour in and this Raw is amazing!!!

Heel Sheamus returns!

The Lucha Dragons debut!! Kalisto is over AF already!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG!!!! 

rip jbl, booker t, Michael cole, and camera guy


----------



## MrPicklez

I'm honestly starting to get pissed off with the way they're treating Ambrose lately.


----------



## Guero101

1st half of RAW was AMAZING!!!!

Heel Sheamus!

Ziggler vs Bryan!

Brock killing the announce team and camera guy!!

The Lucha Dragons debut! Kalsito was over af!

Neville debuts!

Cena vs Ambrose was pretty good also.

The rest of RAW was meh.... 

The crowd was amazing!!


----------



## Javocado

Raw was pretty hype tonight

-Lesnar destroying everything in his path
-Lucha Dragons debut
-Neville debut!!
-Bryan vs Ziggler with that standing ovation!!
-Sheamus return(I like his new look tbh)
-Rollins being Rollins
-Ambrose v Cena (although don't think ambrose should be losing smh)
-"You look stupid!" "John Cena suuuuuuucks!" "Ronda Rousey!!' "SUPLEX CITY!!!" "Please retire!" the crowd has some fire tonight man wish all crowds were like that
-Divas got some good time

Everything else pretty much sucked haha.
The Wrestlemania hangover is happening so I have a feeling these next few weeks are gonna suck.
I smell a triple threat at Extreme Rules with Orton, Reigns, and Rollins on the horizon and that just means weeks of them dominating Rollins until the PPV when he sneaks out a win rip.


----------



## MrPicklez

That "Let's Go Ambrose" chant gave me so much hope. He was super freaking over last night. Push this man, for the love of God.


----------



## Javocado

For your viewing pleasure!


----------



## penguins

i'm heartbroken 
why aj why


----------



## CookingOkasan

"The Man That Gravity Forgot" cracks me up so hard every time...


----------



## CookingOkasan

idk how y'all feel about the mountain goats but I'm finally listening to Beat the Champ and it's so good


----------



## Javocado

I haven't been able to catch the past few RAW's but I've been reading results.
I got em' stacked on the DVR so I'm gonna binge watch em' tomorrow haha.
This is kind of a yearly Wrestlemania hangover you see.


BY THE WAY
I READ THIS ON THE WRASSLING FORUMS
LOOKS LIKE IT'S TRUE ESPECIALLY SINCE HE DIDN'T USE IT TONIGHT
THIS IS UTTER BS
I'M FCKN FUMING

"According to WWE sources, the company will be banning Seth Rollins from using the curb stomp finishing move.

WWE's feeling about the move, which the WWE World Heavyweight Champion uses as his finisher, is that it's too much of a direct liability and risk for a head injury. All of sports is trying to be more proactive when it comes to preventing head injuries and concussions, and this is the reason for WWE banning the curb stomp.

WWE reportedly doesn't want its top star to be doing that move every night and they also don't want to be showing it in past clips or videos anymore. This is why last week on RAW when Rollins came out, the video which played during his entrance was primarily just graphics of his name. The normal entrance video for Rollins features a compilation of clips, several of which are him performing the curb stomp."


----------



## CookingOkasan

Extreme Rules?
more like
Extreme Drools...


----------



## penguins

fr it was kind of booty af 
i was so hype when new day won the tag team title i've been waiting for this moment forever i think c':
but it was so disappointing to not get excited for the divas title match because my bby aj wasnt there :c
wwe pls give any other diva other then the bellas and paige a chance please 
also possible heel turn for bo?????????????????????  hmmMMMM 
and seth made me mad with that rko i was so mad but before that when kane started undoing his suit i was like yaaaas go in on them!!!! #kaneforwweheavyweightchampion
but yeah other then new day and bo dallas it rly wasn't all that 
(BUT WWE IS ABOUT TO HAVE A HELLA WEEK ON THE NETWORK SON MY FRIEND BRANDON IS COMING OVER EVERY NIGHT TO WATCH WITH ME AND ITS BOUTTA BE HELLA) 

ok long srry

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND LANA AND THE AUTHORITY I CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THAT GOES


----------



## MrPicklez

Ambrose with the mother****ing pop of the night at the beginning of the PPV.


----------



## CookingOkasan

yeah this week is going to be tight as ****. I can't wait. jerry. king of the ring. mick foley. just everything it's going to be good


----------



## penguins

OH AND I FORGOT TO ADD TO MY OTHER POST 
DOLPH HAS THAT SUPERB ASS 
THAT BUBBLE BUTT 
THE GUD GUD 
ok that is all 
goodnight


----------



## Javocado

This is Ambrose's first singles PPV win since 2013 :'''')


----------



## Javocado

GOAT OMG THIS WAS SO SHARP RIP DWAYNE I REMEMBER THIS SO WELL I WAS FREAKING GIDDY BECAUSE IT WAS SO RAD GOD DAMN I MISS YOU PHIL


----------



## MrPicklez

I turned off RAW after the way they completely ****ed Ambrose over in the KOTR match. I honestly wish he'd just say "**** it" and leave, but I want him to have the WWEWHC so bad. If he doesn't get a big push going into SummerSlam, like it's been rumored for months, I'm done for a while.


----------



## penguins

neville 4 king of the ring


----------



## penguins

is anyone watching king of the ring? 
i forgot about it till now so i'll watch it when it repeats at 11


----------



## Javocado

not really interested since ambrose got screwed again and sheamus is probs winnin
but i'll probably check it out later for my boi neville

also can i just say
sheamus is a really damn good heel
like i have legit hate directed toward him right now hahaha


----------



## CookingOkasan

REEEEALLLLLYYYYY tired of them ****ing over ambrose. if anyone deserves king of the ring it's ambrose.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: Smackdown spoiler



They're giving away an Ambrose vs Rollins match on a random throwaway Smackdown like it's nothing and they didn't have the hottest feud of the Summer. Ambrose doesn't win of course. I wanted the champ to start picking up wins, but not at Ambrose's expense. You just can't win in this company hahaha. I'll probably take a hiatus too depending on how Payback goes.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They're giving away an Ambrose vs Rollins match on a random throwaway Smackdown like it's nothing and they didn't have the hottest feud of the Summer. Ambrose doesn't win of course. I wanted the champ to start picking up wins, but not at Ambrose's expense. You just can't win in this company hahaha. I'll probably take a hiatus too depending on how Payback goes.



Yeah I saw that Tuesday night and was legitimately fuming. Apparently he won clean too which makes it even worse, in my opinion. They're completely ruining everything about this guy just to build up Reigns and I'm tired of it. I don't see the point of it unless they're building towards a heel turn or a win at MitB, but even Rollins didn't lose this much at the beginning of his heel run. Stupid.


----------



## MrPicklez

Here's my favorite WWE theme right now.


----------



## Javocado

Watching some of the video packages that hype up the matches.
Here are some of my favorites!


----------



## MrPicklez

That match between Rollins and Ambrose was FIRE. Now that's how you build up someone. God I'm sweating so hard because I was damn certain Ambrose was gonna lose when J&J Security came out.

Proud of my boy for his big win.


----------



## MrPicklez

SAMI ****ING ZAYN

The future is now. I'm marking out so damn hard right now.


----------



## Javocado

FCKN SAMI ZAYN AND AMBROSE WINS
GOD DAMN CANT WAIT TO GET OUT OF CLASS SO I CAN GET A BURRITO AND WATCH RAW


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> FCKN SAMI ZAYN AND AMBROSE WINS
> GOD DAMN CANT WAIT TO GET OUT OF CLASS SO I CAN GET A BURRITO AND WATCH RAW








God damn your sig, Jav. Now I have his theme stuck in my head. Haha


----------



## MrPicklez

We're in Ambrose Country tonight, Maggle!


----------



## CookingOkasan

yo I missed the first 20 minutes but that was a really hype RAW. I haven't been feelin the past week or two but that was damn good imo. teared up a little @ d-brizzy though :'l


----------



## penguins

daniel bryan gave a too hella speech i'm so sad :ccccc 
but the question is who will the next intercontinental champion be?? _dun dun dun_ 
also p hype for elimination chamber two ppvs in one month my body is ready


----------



## CookingOkasan

dean's gonna hold intercontinental and HW
(_in a perfect world_)


----------



## Javocado

Payback fothermuckers 
Can't wait for Randy orton to get tossed out of the ring and to see the shield face off and the crowd go wild


----------



## Javocado

Payback highs and lows!

Highs:
-Nice hard hitting open bout between Ziggler and Sheamus
-The blood made the above match even better 
-New Day and C&K stealing the show again in a great tag match 
-Xavier Woods taunting/yelling at C&K
-I Quit match was actually pretty cool
-Nikki Bella butt
-Tamina and Naomi lookin stronk 
-Neville butt
-Neville athleticism 
-Neville post match antics
-Fatal 4 Way was pretty sweet
-TRIPLE POWERBOMBED GOD DAMN I MARKED SO HARD I MISS THE SHIELD MAN
-Seeing Ambreigns going at it and the crowd loving Ambrose
-Orton ate the pin!!!!
-Rollins retaining with a Pedigree(albeit a sloppy one still nice and possible placeholder for Curbstomp)

Lows:
-Wyatt/Ryback fell flat, it's just so lame seeing him face UT at Wrestlemania and just going to Ryback
-Cena is 3-0 against Rusev smh buried buried but atleast there's still that whole situation up in the air about him not really quitting 
-I felt like a title change needed to happen tonight
-Tired of seeing Neville V Barrett
-Too much Kane and J&J for my liking
-Botched pedigree 
-Would like it if they threw in an IC title qualification match for the elimination chamber like that would've been rad and feels like a missed opportunity. Hopefully they do it on Raw and SD.


Anyway, I'll give Payback a nice 7.8/10.


Excited to see where they go forward heading into EC and MITB.
Let's hope Ambrose wins MITB this year amiright


----------



## MrPicklez

If Ambrose doesn't win MITB in Columbus, I quit. Considering how over Dean is and that it's in his home state, the crowd is gonna **** on anyone who wins it that isn't him. Not to mention Columbus is a terrible crowd to begin with.


----------



## Javocado

It'll be a damn crime if he doesn't win
I'll probably quit too (well after SS because I love me some Lesnar)

Honestly, I see Rollins vs Kane for MITB (yuck) and then for the briefcase, Reigns wins.
He will then cash in during the build-up to Rollins vs Lesnar and make it a Triple Threat Wrestlemania rematch and win.
:|

fingers crossed for ambrose though
HE NEEDS THIS. REIGNS IS GONNA GET TITLE REIGNS(LOL) ON A SILVER PLATTER ANYWAY SO HEY BETTER HAVE AMBROSE WIN IT.


----------



## CookingOkasan

v happy with that ppv! died when cena took the top rope off :') tired of him winning over russev though like come on....


----------



## Guero101

For a second, it looked like Ambrose was about to curbstomp Rollins head through the cinderblocks. I would've lost it if he did! It was a decent Raw though. I'm excited for that tag team elimination chamber match!!


----------



## MrPicklez

I'm hoping the E' pulls a huge swerve at Elimination Chamber and has Ambrose walk out at the end of the night as champion. I wouldn't even mind him hot-potatoing it between him and Rollins until Lesnar gets back, to be honest. But if this means Rollins vs Ambrose at MITB, we ALL know who's winning the briefcase and the Columbus crowd is literally gonna **** all over him. Payback was proof enough that the fans STILL don't want Reigns anywhere near the title yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To be completely honest, I wouldn't put it past the WWE brass just to put the belt on Ambrose to spike the WWE Network buys in June.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: SD Spoiler



Ambrose is facing Wyatt again. Let's hope he wins pls, he needs the momentum heading into the title match.



Also I'm hella down for a swerve title win for Ambrose. The last time I was really shocked by a swerve title win like that was when Jeff Hardy beat Edge and HHH at Armageddon my god I was not expecting that at all haha


----------



## Ragdoll

i dont watch WWE that much but im just gonna throw this out here


----------



## MrPicklez

Rubidoux said:


> i dont watch WWE that much but im just gonna throw this out here



I thought that was Solomon Crowe at first, tbh


----------



## Javocado

damn i'm hella obsessed with sasha banks right now
just started watching NXT actively this year and her match this wednesday against becky lynch(they fckn killed it) was the icing on the cake(WATCH IT NOW YOU'RE MISSING OUT FAM)





she's damn good in the ring and knows how to heel it up just right
also has an excellent character and swagger
very good lookin too and even related to snoop dogg
honestly think she's the best women's wrestler all around in the wwe right now
i just hope they don't wreck her when she comes to the main roster


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> damn i'm hella obsessed with sasha banks right now
> just started watching NXT actively this year and her match this wednesday against becky lynch(they fckn killed it) was the icing on the cake(WATCH IT NOW YOU'RE MISSING OUT FAM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's damn good in the ring and knows how to heel it up just right
> also has an excellent character and swagger
> very good lookin too and even related to snoop dogg
> honestly think she's the best women's wrestler all around in the wwe right now
> i just hope they don't wreck her when she comes to the main roster



Really? Cause I think she looks a lot like an anteater


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Really? Cause I think she looks a lot like an anteater





Omg don't ruin this for me


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Omg don't ruin this for me



Jav pls

She's just a knockoff Naomi. Duh..


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Jav pls
> 
> She's just a knockoff Naomi. Duh..



pshh too far

if anything naomi is sasha banks lite lol


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> pshh too far
> 
> if anything naomi is sasha banks lite lol



I hope you know I was joking.

Naomi is what they call, El Terrible.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> I hope you know I was joking.
> 
> Naomi is what they call, El Terrible.



she is botch supreme 
and her new theme and get-up is trash 
but i like how she's being booked right now tbh and cool butt


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> she is botch supreme
> and her new theme and get-up is trash
> but i like how she's being booked right now tbh and cool butt



Her whole gimmick is Sasha-esque with a little bit of AJ Lee because of the whole Tamina thing. Except AJ could actually wrestle.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Her whole gimmick is Sasha-esque with a little bit of AJ Lee because of the whole Tamina thing. Except AJ could actually wrestle.



yeah i feel ya
also i don't like how tamina's just taggin along
i feel like she should be booked like a monster diva imo


----------



## MrPicklez

Tamina should be WWE's Kong. That superkick to Brie a few weeks ago was deadly. She's not horrible in the ring either. Hell, she's better than the Queen of Botchamania.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Tamina should be WWE's Kong. That superkick to Brie a few weeks ago was deadly. She's not horrible in the ring either. Hell, she's better than the Queen of Botchamania.



I forgot what match it was, but I think it was her and Brie on the outside and Brie hit her with some weak offense and Tamina sold it for a good while. I cringed. Tamina should be no selling Brie Bella offense like RR no sold Bryan hitting him with a chair that one time lol.


----------



## CookingOkasan

why tf is supercard so addictive. it's like wwe crack.


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> why tf is supercard so addictive. it's like wwe crack.



i was hooked on that app for awhile around october of last year until i got to like the ultra rare tier or whatever and people spiked their decks with some trash cards and then they had hella OP cards so I lost like every time damn cheats 

i ended up deleting the app but i think i'll give it another go now haha


----------



## CookingOkasan

also one of my friends was ringside at smackdown in Norfolk and I didn't even realize it until I saw him on tv. I was really drunk and called him and then I remembered that it's pretaped and I felt really dumb........


----------



## MrPicklez

Ambrose was over af tonight. I'm so ****ing pumped for Sunday.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Ambrose was over af tonight. I'm so ****ing pumped for Sunday.



Yeah Ambrose got the best crowd reception.
Honestly I see a chance of Ambrose winning because Reigns will probably come out and beat up The Authority.
But I don't because it would just throw a wrench in the eventual Seth vs Lesnar match that's coming(which will probably be a triple threat when RoRo wins MITB rip)

But I welcome a swerve this Sunday at Elimination Chamber.
Hell, Lesnar and Rollins could even go without the title on the line.


----------



## Javocado

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2015/5...-chamber-surprise-lana-rusev-kevin-owens-push

Rumor:
"There is apparently a big surprise in the works for the Elimination Chamber PPV this Sunday night."


Take it as you might, but this could be either two things to me.

1. Ambrose wins the title. They put the strap on him to show that ooooooh you could've seen this ground breaking moment if ya had the network!!! oooooh $9.99!!! get the network and you can catch moments like this!!!!

2. Owens completely dominates Cena and beats him clean.




also okasan and kiss,
lets meet irl and have a triple threat match lul


----------



## CookingOkasan

Javocado said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2015/5...-chamber-surprise-lana-rusev-kevin-owens-push
> 
> Rumor:
> "There is apparently a big surprise in the works for the Elimination Chamber PPV this Sunday night."
> 
> 
> Take it as you might, but this could be either two things to me.
> 
> 1. Ambrose wins the title. They put the strap on him to show that ooooooh you could've seen this ground breaking moment if ya had the network!!! oooooh $9.99!!! get the network and you can catch moments like this!!!!
> 
> 2. Owens completely dominates Cena and beats him clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also okasan and kiss,
> lets meet irl and have a triple threat match lul



~11.99.....................~
(love how you never hear them say how much network is anymore since the price bump up...)

and hell yeah I'm omw I will destroy y'all and you know it.


----------



## Guero101

Still 9.99 for me. Well 10.91 after taxes.


----------



## CookingOkasan

well damn been charged 11.99 for the past 3 months wtf also swear I've heard them say 11.99 a handful of times on certain commercials and stuff and haven't heard 9.99 in a damn minute


----------



## Guero101

Did you just subscribe recently?


----------



## MrPicklez

I'll whoop both of ya'll. Suplex City, *****es.

But I hope Ambrose wins on Sunday. Rollins has been a bust champion and his reign is already wearing thin on me. Someone different needs the belt ASAP because his shtick is getting old. At least Brock kept his feuds fresh and there was actual times I thought he could have lost the belt... AKA Cena and Reigns. We all know Rollins isn't going to drop it anytime soon because of the match with Lesnar, but I would legitimately lose my **** if they swerved everyone and put the belt on Ambrose at EC. I think it would be the first time I was legitimately happy someone won the championship since Punk beat Cena at MITB. I damn near cried that night. True story.


----------



## Javocado

I wish Rollins' reign wasn't so damn similar to Orton's run with the belt 13'-14.
Seriously, it's pretty much the same damn thing.
He's getting pinned like Orton was and the constant assistance from The Authority.

The interference is constant and excessive and it gets old very fast.
He needs to be booked like he was during the Triple Threat at the Royal Rumble.
He stole the <censored> show and he stood up to Lesnar the night after and didn't flinch at all.




MrKisstoefur said:


> I think it would be the first time I was legitimately happy someone won the championship since Punk beat Cena at MITB. I damn near cried that night. True story.


same but





althought it could be proven that this was not as much of a surprise as MITB 11' with Punk


for the moment undertaker lost at WM30 it confirmed DB was winning the main event lol


----------



## Ragdoll

Spoiler: bae, can i see your phone?



k one sec


----------



## CookingOkasan

Guero101 said:


> Did you just subscribe recently?



february and it was 9.99 for feb and march but april and may were more... it's nbd it's like $2 more for content that I love supporting a business that I love.

but yeah I'm going to a house show this saturday. seats aren't anything to brag about but they're also not the horrible cheapseats that they could be. I figure that's the perfect way to get pumped for EC sunday!

also I came here to post about something specific but I can't remember what I was going to say at all........

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YEAH I REMEMBERED AND IT'S SO IMPORTANT!!!!

I REALLLLLLLLLLY WISH THAT THEY WOULD LET RYBACKxRENEE BE A THING WHILE ON AIR!!!!!!

"the Big Guy is _quite _the cook!" was the cutest thing I've ever seen and made me so happy.

just picture him in a fancy suit sitting at a fancy sidewalk restaurant with Renee and looking over the menu for vegan options with her. UGHHHHHHHH I love them. never thought I would ~ship~ anything but yooooo that's too cute not to


----------



## CookingOkasan

someone hit me with a the clip of john cena saying "crappin' his pants" to KO


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> someone hit me with a the clip of john cena saying "crappin' his pants" to KO


----------



## penguins

Ragdoll said:


> Spoiler: bae, can i see your phone?
> 
> 
> 
> k one sec



LMAOOOOOO I LOVE U


----------



## CookingOkasan

Javocado said:


>



ive watched it like 300 times already ahahaha


----------



## hollowbunnie

My brother used to make me watch wwe back when eddie guerro was still alive. It was pretty good back then although it was fake as hell and the acting was horribly laughable aha. Undertaker is still my favourite dude tho. Hes cool!


----------



## Javocado

Elimination Chamber is soooooooo close, I can almost taste it.
I'm very hype for this PPV and it's a C PPV at best with 2 week build haha.
Another chapter of Ambrose and Rollins, 2 chamber matches that should be fun, and of course, Owens vs Cena man it's gonna be so swell


get hype


----------



## Guero101

MATCH OF THE YEAR!?!? HOLY S***!!! CLEAN FINISH FOR OWENS AGAINST CENA!!!


----------



## penguins

Spoiler: my opinions (did i forget any)



*tag team match*: i had no idea primetime players were in it till their music hit but I LOVE THEM SO MUCH IM GLAD THEY GOT TO THE FINAL TWO TEAMS BUT NEW DAY WILL ALWAYS REIGN SUPREME these crowds chanting new day sucks got me ****ed up i will fight them all

*divas match*: **** nikki bella, it's naomi's time to shine like wtf was that
i feel like they're gonna have nikki surpass aj's record of 295 days w/ the divas championship because theyre petty as hell but i hope not 

*kevin owens + john cena*: surprisingly good match i was on the edge of my couch the whole time 
i like kevin owens a lot despite not rly knowing who he was before now sorry nxt but pretty pumped for the rematch at mitb 

*neville + bo dallas*: tbh i didn't pay much attention to it despite nevilles hot bod so not rly much comment sorry

*intercontinental match*: wasnt expecting mark henry to replace rusev i thought stardust tbh but
literally the whole time i was so scared that sheamus was gonna win but i'm so glad he didn't. while i would've rather had dolph win the title im so happy for ryback finally having a championship aw and daniel bryan coming out at the end was also absolutely awesome aw i'm happy about the outcome c-: 

*seth rollins + dean ambrose*: ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME WHAT THE **** WAS THAT ARE YOU LIKE SCREWING WITH ME NOW BECAUSE I NEED TO WRITE A LETTER TO THE WWE AND SEND IT VIA SNAIL MAIL ASAP. DEAN TOTALLY DESERVED THAT CHAMPIONSHIP AND TO HAVE HIM DISQUALIFIED OVER SOME PETTY **** LIKE WHAT WAS HE EVEN DQED FOR I DONT EVEN KNOW BUT **** SETH **** THE REFEREES **** J&J DEAN DESERVED THAT TITLE AND HE ONCE AGAIN GOT SCREWED OVER drops mic


----------



## MrPicklez

At least Dean is champ... In some way or another lel


----------



## Javocado

Solid PPV.
Really really enjoyed Cena vs Owens.
Fckn amazing match and probably #2/#3 for me this year (Rollins/Cena/Brock, Sasha/Lynch)
Even better, HE WON CLEAN AS A WHISTLE!!! (in b4 cena has a baseball in his elbow tomorrow night from taking pop-up powerbombs on the elbow smh no johns)

I'm a little sour that there is going to be a rematch so soon though.
This probably means JC is getting his tie-breaker, or perhaps they Owens goes 2-0?!?!
We shall see heh heh.


Tag Team chamber was great too and same with the main event.
Ending was a little sketched, especially since I've seen refs KO'ed before and no DQ's have come out of it.
But hey, that's what happens when you got the Authority on your side.

Lovely sight seeing Ambrose with the title and I'm looking forward to his shenannigans tomorrow.
Hopefully we're not too far off from a real reign in the near future.
MITB is next up and I'm excited to see what goes down.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Solid PPV.
> Really really enjoyed Cena vs Owens.
> Fckn amazing match and probably #2/#3 for me this year (Rollins/Cena/Brock, Sasha/Lynch)
> Even better, HE WON CLEAN AS A WHISTLE!!! (in b4 cena has a baseball in his elbow tomorrow night from taking pop-up powerbombs on the elbow smh no johns)
> 
> I'm a little sour that there is going to be a rematch so soon though.
> This probably means JC is getting his tie-breaker, or perhaps they Owens goes 2-0?!?!
> We shall see heh heh.
> 
> 
> Tag Team chamber was great too and same with the main event.
> Ending was a little sketched, especially since I've seen refs KO'ed before and no DQ's have come out of it.
> But hey, that's what happens when you got the Authority on your side.
> 
> Lovely sight seeing Ambrose with the title and I'm looking forward to his shenannigans tomorrow.
> Hopefully we're not too far off from a real reign in the near future.
> MITB is next up and I'm excited to see what goes down.



That pic makes me teary eyes :,)


----------



## Zeiro

is this the sad bois club


----------



## CookingOkasan

last night was damn good
can't wait for raw tonight.

Owens better go 2-0 since the rematch is so soon ugh


----------



## Javocado

Ambrose floating around with the title +screwy finish means he's probably most likely getting his rematch at MITB.
It's in his hometown as well. I hope he wins the probable rematch because the crowd will absolutely lose it.

That means Reigns will get the briefcase and Rollins gets a rematch clause.
We could potentially see a Shield Triple Threat at BattleGround.

(pls no can it wait until summerslam)

Brock is also scheduled for Battleground so that should be fun haha man they got me by the balls right now.


----------



## Javocado

DA GOAT!!!!!!!


----------



## MrPicklez

That pop Ambrose got last night was Daniel Bryan 2013-2014 hot. My boi D-brose is on fire.


----------



## Javocado

Yes, pretty smart of them to hold him off til' the end.
That pop was massive!!!


He looks so rad with the leather jacket and title oh man, i can't wait til he actually wins the damn thing.

Also, I think I smell a Rollins face turn coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Yes, pretty smart of them to hold him off til' the end.
> That pop was massive!!!
> 
> 
> He looks so rad with the leather jacket and title oh man, i can't wait til he actually wins the damn thing.
> 
> Also, I think I smell a Rollins face turn coming sooner rather than later.



I think he's winning it at MITB. It's in Columbus and the place would literally freaking erupt. Hell, I wouldn't mind him holding it until Battleground as long as he has it for a bit. It'd help solidify him as THE man.

But it's been planted that Rollins would be feuding with Haitch soon. So I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CookingOkasan

John Cena turned me from a boy to a man last night.

also everything y'all mentioned had me hype as well and I can't wait to watch MitB.
It's gonna be sad though because my roommate is going to be in alaska by then so it'll be the first
ppv I've watched without him and that's super sad.


----------



## Javocado

lol i'm so done


----------



## MrPicklez

The gif in my sig is pretty much gonna be me after MITB when Ambrose legitimately wins the belt.


----------



## Javocado

Idk guys I'm probably hopping off this sht for a bit if what I read was true

J&J fckn beat Seth rollins 
I can't take this damnit
I know they're trying to tell some "story" or whatever but it's a shtty story and I'm tired of Rollins sht booking it's just depressing now

I don't even wanna watch the match when I get home smh
I'm gonna watch MITB and depending on how that goes, see if it's time to hit that young hiatus

(I feel ur pain mega Ambrose fans)


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Idk guys I'm probably hopping off this sht for a bit if what I read was true
> 
> J&J fckn beat Seth rollins
> I can't take this damnit
> I know they're trying to tell some "story" or whatever but it's a shtty story and I'm tired of Rollins sht booking it's just depressing now
> 
> I don't even wanna watch the match when I get home smh
> I'm gonna watch MITB and depending on how that goes, see if it's time to hit that young hiatus
> 
> (I feel ur pain mega Ambrose fans)



They need to get the strap off of Rollins ASAP. His booking as champ is making Miz's reign look really strong. Ambrose is the man right now and I have a feeling they're gonna **** everything up on Sunday just to have Reign's coming out of MITB stronger than anyone else.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> They need to get the strap off of Rollins ASAP. His booking as champ is making Miz's reign look really strong. Ambrose is the man right now and I have a feeling they're gonna **** everything up on Sunday just to have Reign's coming out of MITB stronger than anyone else.



It seriously feels like he is the weakest booked champion EVER.
I don't know if it's intentional, or hahaha more punishment bc nudes but he has lost SOOOOOOOO much stock and steam since his epic cash in at WrestleMania and it makes me sad :-(

My only glimmer of hope is that this seperation is the face turn and he goes off and does his own thing without The Authority and doesn't have the weakest booking ever and hopefully beats HHH when they face off. It just pisses me off that he's looking like a fckn geek when he's going to fight Lesnar pretty damn soon.

But yeah, I agree to an extent.
I want Rollins to have the belt, just you know, have better booking lol.
That being said I would prefer Ambrose with the belt atm than Rollins but like you said, it's all a ploy to MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG.


----------



## MrPicklez

Punk literally just decimated Hogan on Twitter &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## penguins

rip the american dream dusty rhodes 
a true legend and amazing person overall 
hoping for a tribute show tonight :'c


----------



## Stalfos

penguins said:


> rip the american dream dusty rhodes
> a true legend and amazing person overall
> hoping for a tribute show tonight :'c



That's Goldust's dad isn't it? Man, I remember seeing them together in a tag-match during the 90:s. RIP


----------



## Born2BWild

My dad's favorite wrestler was Dusty Rhodes. Sad to see him go; he seemed so full of life whenever you saw him.


----------



## Javocado

RIP Dusty Rhodes.
Terribly sad to see him go.
I wasn't able to see him in his prime, but I did see him wreck Steph.





Word is she got hella heated haha but anyway
I hope Goldust and Stardust get to pay tribute to him on Monday's RAW.
Again, RIP Dusty Rhodes.
:''(

Side note: Tired of Stardust, want Cody Rhodes back. Make him Dashing again.


----------



## MrPicklez

I seriously can't get over how amazing this promo is. They need to pull the trigger on this guy and let him loose because this guy is a ****ing star whether they want him to be or not.


----------



## CookingOkasan

This is the worst ppv im so ****ing mad


----------



## MrPicklez

Owens vs Cena II and Rollins vs Ambrose will hold this PPV together.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Hah no. Cena owens was good but owens should've went 2-0


----------



## MrPicklez

I'm actually ****ing done. They had the perfect opportunity to get the belt off that neckbeard Rollins and ruined it. What the **** does Ambrose do now? Brock vs Rollins could have happened without the belt. Ambrose literally has no ****ing direction right now and they're completely ruining him. I'm so ****ing salty right now. jfc


----------



## Javocado

Alright PPV.

*MITB match was meh and having Sheamus win (LOL) was a big swerve.
Pretty sure everyone saw Roman winning but I did have it in the back of my mind that he looked TOO STRONG to win the briefcase like his booking heading in you know. But I would've liked to see Ziggler win again. Not hyped to see Reigns feud with Wyatt, as it just means Wyatt is going to lose to another big name and can only beat jobbers. :-]

*Divas match was pretty nice. Just waiting for Paige to get reign #3 anytime now.

*Tag match too short and a bit bummed that ND lost the titles, but it's been a long time coming for PTP, they really should've won it last year so glad for them.

*Ryback v Big Show was a snoozer.

*Owens v Cena was god damn amazing and slightly better than their first encounter. Real gutted that Owens didn't win, but it was still an amazing bout. Post-match attack leads to Round 3 and Owens better fckn win. I'm hoping for a Last Man Standing match. That'll really solidify Owens as the next big top heel for years to come since Cena never loses those.

-Rollins v Ambrose. Alls I can say is wow. Match of the night for me. Slighty better than Owens and Cena. Amazing storytelling and great match all around. The result is bittersweet for me because I love me some damn Rollins and I'm glad to see him finally get a decisive victory on his own, but of course, it's at Ambrose's expense. Ambrose is now directionless. I could see them throwing him in a feud with Sheamus(first name that came to mind and they haven't feuded) or just turning him for the sake of turning him(opens up more feuds but doesn't make too much sense) I'm still holdin out hope that he's gonna win the 16' Rumble though, calling it now. 


But yeah, I'll give the show a 7/10.
I'm excited to see what goes down on Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## MrPicklez

Sheamus was the **** the Authority fed Ambrose to and cost him his US Championship lol


----------



## Javocado

eww i forgot about that haha
really thought he was going to retain that night :-|


----------



## CookingOkasan

Sobered up and am no longer super mad about it it was an alright ppv


----------



## Jarrad

i used to like wrestling, i loved the video games n sht before i found out it was scripted


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: GUESS WHO'S IN CLEVELAND AKA SITE OF TONIGHT'S RAW


----------



## Javocado

Rollins getting that heat.
Split from HHH and Steph is right around the corner.


Also Ambrose v Sheamus what a surprise!!!
If they're going this route I hope Sheamus puts the briefcase on the line or somethin.

Oops nvm forgot about Orton Lol


----------



## Guero101

How obvious was it that Brock Lesnar was Seth Rollins next opponent. Joey Mercury should get a shot though. He did pin the champion.


----------



## Javocado

damn rollins sold being scared sh!tless so damn well haha
despite wanting to see lesnar wreck the place i really enjoyed that segment
really like HHH's investment/coal promo as well

but anyway i honestly see rollins winning this one due to some immense fckery
it can't be that obvious that lesnar is winning
but that is just how i'm seeing it
i hope in the next coming weeks rollins just starts to go insane like when edge was going to face undertaker at hell in a cell summerslam 2008


also kevin owens is the perfect a$$hole and i love it
he MUST get the 2-1 over cena


----------



## MrPicklez

Brock vs Reigns and Seth vs Triple H is currently penciled in for Summer Fest so don't be surprised when Seth gets taken to suplex city at Bound for Glory. Haha


----------



## Javocado

eugh brock vs Reigns no thanks


also had a thought right now
since Ambrose is directionless and he talked about liking big bad masked Kane I think Kane brings the mask back and then they're a tag team. Not the finest idea but it's something I could see happening.


----------



## MrPicklez

I was gonna go tonight, but I ended up selling my tickets for a good price instead. Boycotting WWE for the time being until they can do something creatively with Ambrose. Instead, my lady and I are gonna go see Jurassic World and get some Za.

#PushAmbrose


----------



## CookingOkasan

mad af they let rollins gd pedigree lesnar


----------



## Javocado

CookingOkasan said:


> mad af they let rollins gd pedigree lesnar



gotta humanize him a bit
can't make him SUPER MEGA ULTRA UNSTOPPABLE

but yeah that pedigree was **** 
rollins needs to work on that delivery
lesnar landed on a knee as well though so it's on him

wish curbstomp ban was lifted
lesnar took those like a damn champ


----------



## Chaotix

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...-broken-ribs-during-brock-lesnar-brawl-on-raw

Jamie Noble suffered three broken ribs during Brock Lesnar brawl on Raw OUCH!!


----------



## Guero101

I skipped Raw last night playing my newly bought Lego Jurassic World game. Doesn't seem like I missed much though. People said it sucked.


----------



## Javocado

Guero101 said:


> I skipped Raw last night playing my newly bought Lego Jurassic World game. Doesn't seem like I missed much though. People said it sucked.



-Heyman Promo
-Sheamus vs Reigns
-Reigns selling Wyatt's mind games
-Cena/Owens promo
-Authority beatdown on Lesnar

That's pretty much it tbh.
Rest was filler.


----------



## CookingOkasan

yooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i'm so hype for this weekend


----------



## Javocado

Raw was hot garb tonight.
Only thing I enjoyed was the stellar match between Cesaro and Cena.
Cesaro is such a damn beast man. I hope he gets pushed to the moon someday soon.

The beatdown on Reigns pissed me off because he took more of a beating than Lesnar and he was still raring to go until after that Pedigree smh. They really "made roman look strong" tonight. :|


edit: also ambrose was just chilling outside like what the hell is that


----------



## penguins

made me cry tbh


----------



## Javocado

Anyone gonna watch Beast In The East tonight??


----------



## laurakinney

god bless wwe i miss cm punk tho :/ so i don't watch it anymore


----------



## CookingOkasan

can't believe I missed Finn Balor and beast in the east. ugh I've got catching up to do


----------



## MrPicklez

I haven't watched since MiTB. I've just read results/spoilers and I'm insanely annoyed that Ambrose has been relegated to jobber/enhancement talent.


----------



## Javocado

RAW was pretty amazing on the final show before Battleground.
Here are my pros and cons!

*Pros:* 
-Hot opening promo by Heyman
-Charlotte, Becky, and the fckn BOSS debut on Raw tonight was so hype. I marked out when they had that triple submission going haha.
-New Day are just gold and I want them to have the titles back
-ABSOLUTELY EPIC WRESTLING WITH OWENS AND MOSTLY RUSEV AND CESARO GOD DAMN(Cesaro been on a roll these past 3 weeks, I hope they keep it going!)
-The following match-up of Rusev vs John Cena and although Rusev was completely drained from the previous match, he came out looking strong as hell. Great booking all around.
-Kevin Owens being the GOAT scumbag and interfering in a US title match once again claiming he's taking the title from Cena and no one else. 
-Wonderful to see Lita for a short while!
-Seth Rollins snapping now that his protection is gone was very nice. Hopefully this leads to the Rollins we saw at the Royal Rumble in the triple threat match.


*Cons:*
-Just like my pal Kiss over here, I'm very concerned with what they're doing with Ambrose. He's taken a backseat since Lesnar has come back. He didn't even wrestle his god damn match tonight and just went ghost when Reigns was beating down on Wyatt. He is the most over guy on the roster and he moves merch, man. He should be involved in a great program but nope he's just been floating around since after MITB. I hope this is just a hiccup and he gets the push he deserves.
-Speaking of Reigns/Wyatt segment, I wanted more. I thought it was going to end up going backstage or something after the lantern smack but nope lol.
-why did sheamus win MITB smh 
-New Days needs to stop jobbing to PTP
-I've seen Barrett vs Truth like 49484849742 these past few weeks fckn stop
-Tired of Stardust, I want Cody Rhodes back. Also, Neville has no momentum right now and is cold as a fish.


I'm pretty excited for Battleground. The card is stacked and hopefully it delivers.


----------



## Javocado

Some recent gripes and stuff with Battleground/WWE.

-Rollins v Lesnar could've stole the damn show, but that <censored> was shorter than the Divas match smh.
Undertaker doesn't get me hype anymore and I don't like how they are insulting intelligence and not even referencing that he fought Bray Wyatt this year at Wrestlemania. In WWE's mind, it's like that match never happened and this is his first sighting since WM30 LOL.

-Owens got "LOLCENAWINS'd". I did not see that coming at all. I was really expecting him to win and I was devastated they made him tap out like a lil bich boi. He's lost a lot of steam since losing the title to Balor and I hope he gets back rollin again. Perhaps steal the US title from Cena before he probably faces Rollins at Summerslam(yuck). While we are on the subject of the US title, I hope DB comes back and accept the challenge one day (since he is nearly medically cleared).

-Ambrose has been relegated to "Roman Reign's buddy/pal/best friend" every time he comes out and it makes me sick. Roman leeching off that Ambrose association. I just want Ambrose to be doing something meaningful, man. I wish he was wrasslin' Rollins at Summerslam instead of probably John and he could actually win the belt(of course Sheamus would probably cash in but Ambrose could win it back shortly after).

-Divas stuff is going well. My only gripes being I hope Becky Lynch doesn't get lost behind Ric Flair and The Boss and The Boss coming out to Naomi's theme smh.

-New Day jobbing to PTP needs to STOP. They are too gold to be jobbing. But I guess the great press that comes from Titus being Father of the Year and Darren Young being Darren Young will prevail every time. I just hope they don't extend this program to Summerslam and New Day loses to them AGAIN.

-Randy Orton has nothing to do. Feuding with Sheamus is nothing. They need to repackage him or some sh1t.

-Rusev and Cesaro have been killing it lately and I hope the fellas backstage really get behind them because they can be serious WWEWHC contenders in the future. 

-On the topic of Rusev, I hope they don't feed him to Ziggler and Lana at Summerslam.

-Oh yeah, have Sheamus fight Ambrose/Cesaro/etc. with the case on the line. I don't want that coont with the title. If Cena ends up winning the title from Rollins, Sheamus will cash-in on him and it'll lead to some monthly long feud that I am already dreading thinking about.

-I want Batista back.


That's all I could think of at the moment. I wish I could say more positive things, but the product has been sh1tty for so long. I can't just stop watching it though. I hold out hope everyday that things will get better, but I'm always disappointed lol.

Oh yeah, I'm going to a Live Event this Saturday holla and HIAC is gonna be in LA this year so I'll probably go to that. Hopefully business has picked up by then!


----------



## Javocado

Ambrose with the countout job to Show.
 

I don't see any reason why Big Show needs to be booked strong in 2015 smh.

But hell yeah shirtless Dean


----------



## MrPicklez

RIP Hot Rod


----------



## Brad

MrKisstoefur said:


> RIP Hot Rod



*THIS IS NOT OKAY. IM NOT OKAY WITH ANY OF THIS.*


----------



## Born2BWild

MrKisstoefur said:


> RIP Hot Rod



I met Roddy at a fan convention about 3 years ago. He seemed so full of life, and was very, very nice. Can't believe he's gone... :'(

RIP Hotrod. You'll always be #1 in my mind and my heart.


----------



## Javocado

First Dusty, now Hot Rod.
Too many legends gone too soon.
May he rest in peace.
:-(((


----------



## Javocado

I need dis.


----------



## Javocado

Been awhile since I've posted in here, but last night was the final straw guys.

I'm just apathetic to the whole show right now. There's no reason to watch aside from Owens, The New Day, and Sasha(and they always drop the ball with them). Well, I'm lying. There is a reason to watch, and it's to see how bad it can get. It's like a horrific car accident on the side of the road really. I can't keep my eyes off of it.

Last night's Survivor Series was atrocious. Fiddy year old Taker and Kane put the nail in Wyatt's coffin. He can't win big feuds, I don't think he will recover from this. His family looking weak as hell.

Then you have Roman beat Dean clean with a baby a$$ spear in not even 10 minutes. The crowd wants Dean to win, but yet they pull the trigger on Roman. When will Vince gets his **** together and listen to the fans? Now you got Mr. Pasty running around with the title and he's just absolutely bland. The MITB concept has grown stale to me now.

The worst thing about all of this is they're CLEARLY trying to recreate DB 2k13-2k14 with Reigns, but it's just not gonna work. Reigns isn't built to be an underdog Face and the crowd is 25/75 in favor of him as opposed to the IMMENSE crowd support DB received and still receives. Last night was the perfect time to shake things up and make Reigns or Ambrose heel but noooooo they go the most predictable and boring route possible and it makes me sick. This is going to do nothing but hurt Reigns even more. He NEEDS a heel turn.

To top it all off, the roster is absolutely thin. There's no bonafide main eventers.
Cena, Rollins, Orton, Rusev, Cesaro, and the list goes on..
They're all out. Ambrose is a midcard geek and Sheamus is upper midcard at best.
UT and Brock are part timers so you really only have Reigns who 3/4 of the audience hates.

The WWE booked themselves into absolute **** and I'm glad. This is their fault for not building up stars properly and having asinine booking.


----------



## Dim

Bumping this thread.

So, anyone else find the main event a little boring?


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> So, anyone else find the main event a little boring?



It was an overbooked mess. The ascension of Roman Reigns has turned me off of the product. I only watch for a few reasons now like Sasha, Owens, New Day, Ambrose, etc.

But in other news, John Cena is down with a major injury and will likely be missing Wrestlemania. This is a MASSIVE blow with all the injuries as of late. Maybe just MAYBE this will light a fire under their asses and they'll start investing in other talent not names Reigns. But it's the E', I'm putting my expectations too high.


----------



## 3skulls

I watched wwf/wwe when i was young, It just as gotten dull now. I watch Wrestlemania every year just because My brothers and I throw a party for it every year.


----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> Been awhile since I've posted in here, but last night was the final straw guys.
> 
> I'm just apathetic to the whole show right now. There's no reason to watch aside from Owens, The New Day, and Sasha(and they always drop the ball with them). Well, I'm lying. There is a reason to watch, and it's to see how bad it can get. It's like a horrific car accident on the side of the road really. I can't keep my eyes off of it.
> 
> Last night's Survivor Series was atrocious. Fiddy year old Taker and Kane put the nail in Wyatt's coffin. He can't win big feuds, I don't think he will recover from this. His family looking weak as hell.
> 
> Then you have Roman beat Dean clean with a baby a$$ spear in not even 10 minutes. The crowd wants Dean to win, but yet they pull the trigger on Roman. When will Vince gets his **** together and listen to the fans? Now you got Mr. Pasty running around with the title and he's just absolutely bland. The MITB concept has grown stale to me now.
> 
> The worst thing about all of this is they're CLEARLY trying to recreate DB 2k13-2k14 with Reigns, but it's just not gonna work. Reigns isn't built to be an underdog Face and the crowd is 25/75 in favor of him as opposed to the IMMENSE crowd support DB received and still receives. Last night was the perfect time to shake things up and make Reigns or Ambrose heel but noooooo they go the most predictable and boring route possible and it makes me sick. This is going to do nothing but hurt Reigns even more. He NEEDS a heel turn.
> 
> To top it all off, the roster is absolutely thin. There's no bonafide main eventers.
> Cena, Rollins, Orton, Rusev, Cesaro, and the list goes on..
> They're all out. Ambrose is a midcard geek and Sheamus is upper midcard at best.
> UT and Brock are part timers so you really only have Reigns who 3/4 of the audience hates.
> 
> The WWE booked themselves into absolute **** and I'm glad. This is their fault for not building up stars properly and having asinine booking.


Now John Cena. Geez, things are seriously going downhill. I'm actually hoping Daniel Bryan returns soon.


----------



## oath2order

The WWE is fake


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> Now John Cena. Geez, things are seriously going downhill. I'm actually hoping Daniel Bryan returns soon.



I am BEGGING for Bryan to return.

The roster has been depleted of Star Power with the mass injuries and he is the one who can inject some life back into this dying product. But he still needs to get cleared by the WWE doctor. I personally think they're just holding him back so he doesn't screw up their Wrestlemania plans (because he is the most over guy on the roster) but that's a story for another day.

He tweeted @WWE today asking if they were going to clear him already in lieu of the recent NJPW signings. The dude just wants to wrestle, he's been cleared by a Superbowl neurologist, I think he is good to go.

I believe this whole "doctor clearing" is a work and Daniel Bryan is getting ready to return in the Rumble. If not, I feel like it may be the end for him.


----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> I am BEGGING for Bryan to return.
> 
> The roster has been depleted of Star Power with the mass injuries and he is the one who can inject some life back into this dying product. But he still needs to get cleared by the WWE doctor. I personally think they're just holding him back so he doesn't screw up their Wrestlemania plans (because he is the most over guy on the roster) but that's a story for another day.
> 
> He tweeted @WWE today asking if they were going to clear him already in lieu of the recent NJPW signings. The dude just wants to wrestle, he's been cleared by a Superbowl neurologist, I think he is good to go.
> 
> I believe this whole "doctor clearing" is a work and Daniel Bryan is getting ready to return in the Rumble. If not, I feel like it may be the end for him.


He's gotten injured after winning a championship twice. I feel bad for him. It would be devastating if it would be the end for him.


----------



## Dim

Wow, so Triple H is the new champ. Pretty obvious they were going to have him verse Reigns at Wrestlemania though. Also, looks like Brock Lesnar and Bray Wyatt are going to go at it at WM


----------



## Javocado

It's 2016 and HHH is WWE Champ fml


----------



## Halloqueen

I don't get why people stick with WWE when they've been giving their audience terrible storylines and have been squandering perfectly good talent for years. I know their roster is severely depleted due to injuries on a lot of top talent, but for real, Triple H? 

I'm also a bit baffled as to how and why 



Spoiler



AJ Styles


 got a Royal Rumble entry as his debut while other established indie stars like Kevin Steen, Sami Zayn, and Samoa Joe have to go through NXT first. Granted, I hear NXT is actually more worthwhile and entertaining than RAW and they actually get a chance to do stuff they wouldn't on the main roster, but it seems a bit off. I mean, if someone knows 



Spoiler



AJ Styles


, they most likely know Samoa Joe too. And what about all those people who have absolutely no idea who he is because they only know WWE? Maybe it just had to do with the timing of his signing?


----------



## Dim

Honestly I was really excited when I thought Dean Ambrose was going to win but lol nope. They're going to continue this whole Roman Reigns vs the Authority storyline.

"The authority" has been going on for almost 2 in a half years holy crap


----------



## Javocado

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I don't get why people stick with WWE when they've been giving their audience terrible storylines and have been squandering perfectly good talent for years.



I can't stop watching if I really tried. Sure, they'll feed me poop for years on end, but I can't just quit like nothing. They still deliver from time to time match-wise, and I just want to see my favorite characters succeed. Granted most of them only attain a sliver of the success they deserve, I just can't help but hold out hope that things will change, but I find myself disappointed every time lol. But I have started DVR'ing Raw instead of watching 3 hours straight. I don't have the willpower for that anymore.


----------



## Javocado

Daniel bryan announced his retirement today. I work during RAW, but I'm gonna be such a wreck when I watch this later on. The crowd is gonna be unbelievable in his hometown. It's going to be a beautiful send off. Bryan is such an amazing talent and I'm saddened to see him go. He was easily top 3 for me. It's all for the best though. I hope all of you get the chance to watch tonight. #ThankYouBryan


----------



## Thunder

Damn, feels like it was just yesterday he got fired for choking out the ring announcer with his own tie.


----------



## Halloqueen

Javocado said:


> I can't stop watching if I really tried. Sure, they'll feed me poop for years on end, but I can't just quit like nothing. They still deliver from time to time match-wise, and I just want to see my favorite characters succeed. Granted most of them only attain a sliver of the success they deserve, I just can't help but hold out hope that things will change, but I find myself disappointed every time lol. But I have started DVR'ing Raw instead of watching 3 hours straight. I don't have the willpower for that anymore.


I used to try to watch solely for the matches and try to ignore the storylines but it just didn't work, so I quit entirely. I still like to follow things like the SquaredCircle subreddit and other stuff because I grew up loving pro wrestling and part of me still likes it. 




			
				Javocado said:
			
		

> Daniel bryan announced his retirement today. I work during RAW, but I'm gonna be such a wreck when I watch this later on. The crowd is gonna be unbelievable in his hometown. It's going to be a beautiful send off. Bryan is such an amazing talent and I'm saddened to see him go. He was easily top 3 for me. It's all for the best though. I hope all of you get the chance to watch tonight. #ThankYouBryan


Saw that earlier. It's really unfortunate, though not unexpected given his crazy history of concussions. We only got a taste of his potential in the company and now it's snuffed out. We'll have to see whether any of the reports of him wanting to keep wrestling will hold true, if he'll end up going back to the independents. I personally hope he doesn't because I'd rather he care about his mental health, but it's his life. Hopefully the sendoff is nice.


Edit: After seeing the videos where they asked the other wrestlers what they thought of his retirement, seeing him backstage with his family, and hearing the retirement speech, it seems pretty certain that he'll stay out of competition for good. It's for the best. 

It was kinda weird seeing so many people saying "this has to be a work" and "he'll have one more match at WrestleMania" when the topic of his concussions has been pretty popular lately.


----------



## Born2BWild

Still in shock about Bryan's retirement. The guy was absolutely amazing in-ring, and as has been said already, WWE audiences really only got a taste of him.

If there's a silver lining to this (besides his health and well-being, of course), it's that he's had about the best WWE career in a 6-year span that anyone could hope for: a 4-time world champ, IC champ, US champ, tag team champ, was in the main event of Wrestlemania, and had some of the best matches in WWE history.

So long, Bryan "Daniel Bryan" Danielson. We will all miss you.


----------



## Javocado

A wonderful send-off for Bryan. I was in tears. Probably more than Shawn's retirement and Edge's retirement. Bryan captivated crowds like only a select few could and he was a master inside the squared circle. Honestly, he's probably in my Top 10 of all time. It's a shame they never really got behind him, as he could've did even a lot more. But alas, he has stacked up enormous accolades in his short career from being a Grand Slam champion to beating Evolution in one night and so on. The thing that hurts most about this is that he still had plenty of years to go and with the new crop of talent signing along with NXT, there were a lot of dream matches I wanted to see, but I'm just being greedy hahaha. I hope other talents take note of Bryan's immense passion for wrestling and use it to up their game a bit more. Finally, I'm *grateful* I got to experience Daniel Bryan in the WWE. I never really watched him in the indies save a few matches, but his WWE run was a wild ride. I just wish nothing but the best for his future and I can't wait to see his Braniel babies! #ThankYouDanielBryan


----------



## Dim

Such a shame. Sad to see his career end just like that after how popular he's gotten. He will be missed greatly.

Also, I can't believe Titus O'Neil got suspended. He seemed like such a nice guy. :/


----------



## Javocado

Ambrose dropped the IC Title this Monday. That makes the FastLane triple threat just a little more unpredictable. I know there's no way Brock is going to win. Wyatt's interfere, and no one wants to see Brock v HHH IV. Roman is the favorite, but his reactions are still lukewarm, and I don't think they will delay his "WM Moment" for the second year in a row. But Ambrose, now is the time to bank on him. This feud has been him vs Lesnar anyway(Reigns in the back probably because Ambrose/Lesnar way more over than him). I hope they go forward and have Ambrose win IN HIS HOMETOWN. BOOK IT.


----------



## Dim

Roman is probably going to win anyways lol. They probably made Dean lose his IC title just to make people believe he MIGHT have a chance. xD I'd be really happy if Dean did end up winning though.


----------



## Munna

effluo said:


> Yay! I have been watching wrestling since I was a little girl.
> I fell out of it for a few years but recently picked it up again.
> I didn't realize how much I missed it.
> 
> I watch NXT and Japanese wresting on occasion too.



I second this comment! That's my story too! I am really excited about Asuka & I love Bray Wyatt & Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Dim

Of course freaking Roman Reigns won. Way too predictable. -_-


----------



## Chaotix

new day in saiyan outfits at wrestlemania 32


----------



## Dim

Chaotix said:


> new day in saiyan outfits at wrestlemania 32


THIS IS THE BEST THING THEY'VE EVER DONE OH MY GOD

Love these guys lmao


----------



## Dim

Spoiler Alert: Someone has returned to Wrestlemania...



Spoiler



AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA!!!!!


----------



## 727

i'm sure by now everyone has heard the sad news of Chyna passing away still don't know the cause of her death yet.she will be missed but something is really bothering me its a certain population of wrestling fans who are blaming triple h and stephanie/wwe for her death and i find that absolutely disgusting thing to do i mean what went on between triple h/stephanie and chyna is nobody's business only they know the truth and now one of them is unfortunately no longer with us.i thought this was supposed to be about remembering the impact Chyna had on the wrestling business,paying your respects to her family  not blaming her ex and his wife for her death again just disgusting makes me sad too be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Dim

I heard she died of drug overdose. Either way it is pretty unfortunate.


----------



## Javocado

727 said:


> i'm sure by now everyone has heard the sad news of Chyna passing away still don't know the cause of her death yet.she will be missed but something is really bothering me its a certain population of wrestling fans who are blaming triple h and stephanie/wwe for her death and i find that absolutely disgusting thing to do i mean what went on between triple h/stephanie and chyna is nobody's business only they know the truth and now one of them is unfortunately no longer with us.i thought this was supposed to be about remembering the impact Chyna had on the wrestling business,paying your respects to her family  not blaming her ex and his wife for her death again just disgusting makes me sad too be a wrestling fan.



I was devastated by the news. Chyna was a part of my childhood, and she was just badass! Always breaking down boundaries whether it was being the first woman to enter the Royal Rumble, first woman(and only) to win the Intercontinetal Championship, and she was even a bodyguard to HHH! She was truly a revolutionary talent and it's a shame people can't let her past go when it comes to mourning her death. I hope they pay tribute to her on this evening's episode of RAW.


----------



## 727

hey Nox i was wondering something do you or  do know anybody that follows X-pac on twitter because he hasn't tweeted since April 18th and i'm sure by now he's heard about Chyna  too be honest i'm worried because i know things didn't end well between them but last summer during an radio interview he called in because people were blowing up his phone with tweets saying she was accusing of him of something terrible well anyway he sounded like he wanted to make amends but she wasn't really have none of it. sadly most people figured she was going to die like that but we haven't heard an official cause death yet but i think you might be right about the overdose.


----------



## Dim

727 said:


> hey Nox i was wondering something do you or  do know anybody that follows X-pac on twitter because he hasn't tweeted since April 18th and i'm sure by now he's heard about Chyna  too be honest i'm worried because i know things didn't end well between them but last summer during an radio interview he called in because people were blowing up his phone with tweets saying she was accusing of him of something terrible well anyway he sounded like he wanted to make amends but she wasn't really have none of it. sadly most people figured she was going to die like that but we haven't heard an official cause death yet but i think you might be right about the overdose.


Nah, sorry I don't do twitter. xD That's really messed up though. :|

@Jav I hope they do too. If they ignore it like they did with Mae Young I'll be pretty upset.


----------



## V-drift

Javocado said:


> I was devastated by the news. Chyna was a part of my childhood, and she was just badass! Always breaking down boundaries whether it was being the first woman to enter the Royal Rumble, first woman(and only) to win the Intercontinetal Championship, and she was even a bodyguard to HHH! She was truly a revolutionary talent and it's a shame people can't let her past go when it comes to mourning her death. I hope they pay tribute to her on this evening's episode of RAW.



Well, when you think about it, in a way, she did symbolize to many fans what should be gender equality. I mean if I recall, she was able to take down a few of them men in a wrestling match as well. Showing females can be as tough as a male too. But then again, I don't think we need much of a reason to mourn on her death as every person is important to this world. Hopefully, she is in a better place now.


----------



## Javocado

Anyone peep Raw last night? It wasn't too bad of a show.


----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> Anyone peep Raw last night? It wasn't too bad of a show.


I only saw the beginning with Shane and Stephanie but I fell asleep after that. :[


----------



## 727

I know the wwe hall of fame and wrestlemania 32 just passed but i was wondering if anyone knows of any reliable and legit links that don't require downloads or having to require me to create an account because when i was trying to watch the hall of fame on the wwe network it was a nightmare with me having to refresh the page every time i turned around and after what i read i don't think the network is going to be option anymore and so i had to order wrestlemania from my cable provider it was $70!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so i need any help with links because my cable bill is already high enough as is and i don't want to miss it so if anyone can help i'll be truly grateful.


----------



## Dim

Man, I really need to catch up here. I didn't even know the paper was tonight haha.

Anybody paid any attention to it? I know Roman Reigns, Miz, and Dean Ambrose won.


----------



## V-drift

I have to say I am a little bit disappointed from the comments a friend of mine was telling me. I heard that is is not one person running the show now. But two!! Shane and the little "Daddy's girl" to say it in a nice way. In all honesty, I am guessing they had an awkward handshake and, obviously, they will still be at war somehow. Not sure if publicly, not sure if in private without her father knowing. All I have to say is "What were you thinking Vince McMahon?" Something tells me whatever they had planned, it won't work.

However, I am glad K.O. won his match. Probably one of the few little heels I am interested in. It's quite rare to see me interested and cheering for a heel. Even though strangely tonight, his win was incredibly clean I am told. I'll probably check tomorrow what they post in a wikia or ask my friend for more information.


----------



## Dim

They're probably going to continue the sibling rivalry. Also, appearently at the end of his promo, Vince said he "wanted blood" like wtf Vince are you a vampire or have you finally become crazy with your old age? LMAO

I like Kevin Owens I just hate it how they make him just wine all the time. They do that with every heel I swear. I know that's what heals do to be hated but c'mon


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> Man, I really need to catch up here. I didn't even know the paper was tonight haha.
> 
> Anybody paid any attention to it? I know Roman Reigns, Miz, and Dean Ambrose won.



Wasn't too great of a show. I'll give you a little rundown.
I usually skip the Pre-Show, but Kalisto between Ryback TWICE cleanly is just hilarious to me. Also, Ziggler beat Corbin, wtf. I know he _stole_ the W, but Corbin should've wrecked him like he has been as of late.

Enzo/Cass vs Vaudevillians: It's a shame this match couldn't get going, as it would've been a decent one. Enzo took a NASTY hit. His eyes were glazed over, I was legitimately frightened that he did something to his neck. Thankfully, it's just a concussion. It's that the match got cut short cause of this though. I wonder if Vaudevillians will go on to face TND now. I'm just glad Enzo is all gravy, but it sucks that him and Cass will cool down a bit because of the injury. Just another one to add on to the list.


Zayn vs Owens: Match of the night, for sure. They killed it, but was there ever any doubt? Looking forward to seeing what these fellas do after this match. 

Miz vs Cesaro: Kinda had a feeling Miz would squeak this one out. I really wanted Cesaro to win though and I feel like this loss toward the Miz may have cooled him down a bit. Owens stayed on commentary after his match with Sami(and he's great at that too) and then Sami brawled with Owens before the match end. I'm guessing they're going to do a Fatal-Four-Way for Extreme Rules in 3 weeks.

Ambrose vs Jericho: Decent, squeaky clean match. I'm glad Ambrose got the W here and expect the feud to continue with him picking up yet another win at Extreme Rules.

Charlotte vs Natalya: This match was good, but they once again dry humped the Montreal Screwjob again yet again just because ol' Bret was there. That was 20 years ago, I think there could've been a more decisive/less cheap way to end the match, but we had to go this route. So much for a "new era" when we are rehashing watered down stories from 20 years ago. But I will say the Double Sharpshooter at the end was fun stuff.

Vince's Announcement: Long and drawn out. Crowd was HOT though. They fell pretty flat though when he announced that they'll both be running RAW and I did too until I thought of this fantasy booking scenario in my head: Shane and Steph are beefing it over RAW for months I'm talking after Extreme Rules and after Money In The Bank, maybe Battleground. After that, they decide to have a match to decided who controls Raw once and for all, but it won't be them fighting. In Steph's corner will be Triple H and in Shane's corner will be a returning Seth Rollins. Rollins defeats Triple H at Summerslam and sends Steph and HHH to Smackdown and cue Draft + Brand Split again! That'll make me a happy camper forsure! (So it probably won't happen lol)


Styles vs Reigns: I didn't expect Reigns to lose here. The match was overbooked as hell, but I still got some entertainment out of it. I will say that the end was pretty flat though. Styles is hitting Reigns with everything under the moon (Flying forearms, thru announce tables, Gallows and Anderson Boot of Doom, 450 Splash) and Reigns hits a Spear and it's LOLREIGNSWINS. I would've liked Reigns to at least hit one more hug before AJ was defeated but eh, what can ya do. Also thought the ending was flat because The Usos totally ruined Gallows/Anderson hi-jinks and no Balor debut that I was kind of expecting. 

I'll give the show a 6/10.

Highlights definitely Zayn vs Owens, The crowd, The main event was fun for the most part.


----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> Wasn't too great of a show. I'll give you a little rundown.
> I usually skip the Pre-Show, but Kalisto between Ryback TWICE cleanly is just hilarious to me. Also, Ziggler beat Corbin, wtf. I know he _stole_ the W, but Corbin should've wrecked him like he has been as of late.
> 
> *LMAO they always push some huge guy after their debut then ruin everything by making them get their ass kicked by someone scrawny(like lord fat albert) *
> 
> Enzo/Cass vs Vaudevillians: It's a shame this match couldn't get going, as it would've been a decent one. Enzo took a NASTY hit. His eyes were glazed over, I was legitimately frightened that he did something to his neck. Thankfully, it's just a concussion. It's that the match got cut short cause of this though. I wonder if Vaudevillians will go on to face TND now. I'm just glad Enzo is all gravy, but it sucks that him and Cass will cool down a bit because of the injury. Just another one to add on to the list.
> 
> *That's awful! Yet another injury. Thankfully it was just a concussion.*
> 
> Zayn vs Owens: Match of the night, for sure. They killed it, but was there ever any doubt? Looking forward to seeing what these fellas do after this match.
> 
> *So I'm guessing KO Mania won? Also I havn't seen enough of Zayn yet to make him seem likable. He kinda reminds me of Christian though*
> 
> Miz vs Cesaro: Kinda had a feeling Miz would squeak this one out. I really wanted Cesaro to win though and I feel like this loss toward the Miz may have cooled him down a bit. Owens stayed on commentary after his match with Sami(and he's great at that too) and then Sami brawled with Owens before the match end. I'm guessing they're going to do a Fatal-Four-Way for Extreme Rules in 3 weeks.
> 
> *That's a shame! CESARO IS THE MAN! Also FFW next PPV would be interesting*
> 
> Ambrose vs Jericho: Decent, squeaky clean match. I'm glad Ambrose got the W here and expect the feud to continue with him picking up yet another win at Extreme Rules.
> 
> *YEA! MY MAN AMBROSE! He has been having it bad a lot lately but it's good to finally see him win*
> 
> Charlotte vs Natalya: This match was good, but they once again dry humped the Montreal Screwjob again yet again just because ol' Bret was there. That was 20 years ago, I think there could've been a more decisive/less cheap way to end the match, but we had to go this route. So much for a "new era" when we are rehashing watered down stories from 20 years ago. But I will say the Double Sharpshooter at the end was fun stuff.
> 
> *IKR??? THEY DO THAT ALL THE TIME!
> 
> Oh yea and I also heard the crowd kept cheering "we want Sasha!" I am normally not interested in Divas matches but this fued was interesting and both of them was giving it their all out their so the crowd can shove it up their keister!*
> 
> Vince's Announcement: Long and drawn out. Crowd was HOT though. They fell pretty flat though when he announced that they'll both be running RAW and I did too until I thought of this fantasy booking scenario in my head: Shane and Steph are beefing it over RAW for months I'm talking after Extreme Rules and after Money In The Bank, maybe Battleground. After that, they decide to have a match to decided who controls Raw once and for all, but it won't be them fighting. In Steph's corner will be Triple H and in Shane's corner will be a returning Seth Rollins. Rollins defeats Triple H at Summerslam and sends Steph and HHH to Smackdown and cue Draft + Brand Split again! That'll make me a happy camper forsure! (So it probably won't happen lol)
> 
> *YES! YES! YES!  SETH ROLLINS VS HHH FOR RAW MANAGEMENT
> 
> Although, if they do that they'll probably have John Cena vs HHH for Shane instead*
> 
> Styles vs Reigns: I didn't expect Reigns to lose here. The match was overbooked as hell, but I still got some entertainment out of it. I will say that the end was pretty flat though. Styles is hitting Reigns with everything under the moon (Flying forearms, thru announce tables, Gallows and Anderson Boot of Doom, 450 Splash) and Reigns hits a Spear and it's LOLREIGNSWINS. I would've liked Reigns to at least hit one more hug before AJ was defeated but eh, what can ya do. Also thought the ending was flat because The Usos totally ruined Gallows/Anderson hi-jinks and no Balor debut that I was kind of expecting.
> 
> *Eh I expected Reigns to win as well. They're just trying so hard to push him at this point*
> 
> I'll give the show a 6/10.
> 
> Highlights definitely Zayn vs Owens, The crowd, The main event was fun for the most part.


 Thanks for the update btw!


----------



## V-drift

Javocado said:


> I'll give the show a 6/10.
> 
> Highlights definitely Zayn vs Owens, The crowd, The main event was fun for the most part.



I can agree with this except the main event. The main event for me sounded a little bit stale from what I am told. Supposedly from what my friend told me he tried to disqualify himself to keep the belt even with a loss while the other 2 who now runs the show restarted it twice!! I don't know why, but matches like this aren't entertaining. But I guess the drama was nice. But yeah, i am actually happy K.O. won his match.


----------



## Dim

I think KO is a great heal. His debut Raw against John Cena was good and iirc he beat John Cena and proved himself. I just don't want them to make KO into what Christian was when he was a heel, a person who consistently loses his title opportunities and whines for just "one more match" KO is much better than that.


----------



## Dim

Feeling really pumped from watching Raw tonight!

Also, has anyone here watched some episodes of the Edge and Christian? If so, is it any good?


----------



## Dim

RIP Mitch... *sniff* ;^;


----------



## V-drift

Nox said:


> Feeling really pumped from watching Raw tonight!
> 
> Also, has anyone here watched some episodes of the Edge and Christian? If so, is it any good?



I don't think I can remember any matches way back then anymore. It was hard to remember what happened against Jericho and Brett when they mentioned that the same stunt occurred with Charlotte and her opponent.


----------



## Dim

V-drift said:


> I don't think I can remember any matches way back then anymore. It was hard to remember what happened against *Jericho and Brett* when they mentioned that the same stunt occurred with Charlotte and her opponent.


I think you mean Shawn Michaels and Brett lol. But yea

Cole: "OMG it just like b4 except it Chicago screw job hurrrr...."

Like gtfo WWE LMAO

Tbh the begining of the show was really good but things kind of got boring near the end.


----------



## V-drift

Nox said:


> I think you mean Shawn Michaels and Brett lol. But yea
> 
> Cole: "OMG it just like b4 except it Chicago screw job hurrrr...."
> 
> Like gtfo WWE LMAO
> 
> Tbh the begining of the show was really good but things kind of got boring near the end.



I feel so horrible for confusing Jericho with Shawn. i must have the Wyatt do Sister Abigail on me to remove this shame. D: LMAO! XD

I have to agree. the beginning was starting off good. But then it went downhill as only a few part of the show was interesting.


----------



## Dim

That Battle Royal was ****ing bull****! Zack Ryder got screwed over twice LMAO.


----------



## V-drift

I have to agree. I find it unfair that he got messed up on the match twice. And not only that, weren't Royal Rumble rules that if you get out of the ring you are eliminated immediately no matter how you got out? Like Sheamus got out and went back in unnoticed. They shouldn't be getting out of the ring on their own decision.


----------



## Dim

V-drift said:


> I have to agree. I find it unfair that he got messed up on the match twice. And not only that, weren't Royal Rumble rules that if you get out of the ring you are eliminated immediately no matter how you got out? Like Sheamus got out and went back in unnoticed. They shouldn't be getting out of the ring on their own decision.


They can legally go under the ropes and not be eliminated for it. Royal Rumble contestants have been doing that for a while now.


----------



## V-drift

Why do I not remember it like that? I know I missed various shows due to T.V. being busted but, was it always like that? Were they allowed to go under the ropes and step on the ground? Because I recall that is what Sheamus did. Went under the ropes and got out of the ring. Which made me think he eliminated himself.


----------



## V-drift

Was anyone here able to see last week's Smackdown show and tonight's RAW show? I heard that supposely Reign is appearing a lot more often with the Usos. In all honesty though, I think he is better off searching some new teammates to give his gimmick more personality. Or to reunite with Ambrose and someone else to the team. I also heard Rusev and Ryder had a match together once more after what happened with them in the Royal Rumble. Did Ryder want revenge?


----------



## V-drift

Just bumping a bit with something in mind.

So I am curious. What wrestling ppv are you guys usually enjoying to watch the most?


----------



## Ragdoll

HE HAS RETURNED







k thts it from me lol bye everyone


----------



## hzl

V-drift said:


> Just bumping a bit with something in mind.
> 
> So I am curious. What wrestling ppv are you guys usually enjoying to watch the most?



extreme rules
I haven't watched wwe for a while now though. I get back into it every now and then. I usually prefer going to the indie shows in the UK (where I live)


----------



## V-drift

hzl said:


> extreme rules
> I haven't watched wwe for a while now though. I get back into it every now and then. I usually prefer going to the indie shows in the UK (where I live)



I enjoy extreme rules as well. That is an awesome PPV to watch!

You go to the wrestling shows in your place? That is so cool! I think all wrestling federations should be acknowledge actually. I mean be it fake or not, they work hard to entertain us.


----------



## Javocado

CROSSFIT JESUS
THE ARCHITECT
THE MAN
SETH FREAKING ROLLINS

He's back, ladies and germs, and I couldn't be anymore happy.
I can't wait for my next paycheck to drop, for I'm about to cop some of that new gear.
Let's hope there's a face turn in his future and a W against Reigns at MITB.


----------



## hzl

V-drift said:


> I enjoy extreme rules as well. That is an awesome PPV to watch!
> 
> You go to the wrestling shows in your place? That is so cool! I think all wrestling federations should be acknowledge actually. I mean be it fake or not, they work hard to entertain us.



yeah it's definitely a good one. I miss the attitude era to be honest and that's the nearest you're gonna get. I will admit I haven't watched WWE since wrestlemania but Shane blew the roof off with that drop from the top of the cage , the only thing is - even though Steph does a really good job at being heel, she just irritates the life outta me so I struggle, plus with the episodes being an extra hour. 

I heard they're splitting it to Raw and Smackdown with split roster again though, so I guess the show times will be shorter.

I've been watching quite a bit of wwe's NXT however, and my god the charisma that radiates from Shinsuke Nakamura is addictive. I love the charismatic wrestlers, like the Rock, everyone hates him (or I'm led to believe because he shows up then leaves) but I just can't get enough of his charisma.

Yeah I go to shows when I can. There's a wrestling promotion called Preston City Wrestling which I love going to and I have been to watch Insane Championship Wrestling when they toured and came to my home city. There's something more personal about those kind of shows. You feel a part of it

*edit - not that WWE and NXT and other wrestling shows don't include it's fans, but when at smaller events the wrestlers actually interact and have 'banter' with the crowd.


----------



## Dim

"My knee, it buckled... it buckled under the weight of carrying this company on my back for so freaking long!"
~Seth freaking Rollins

Also idk if people listen to Pierce the Veil but they've recently released an amazing new album that I've been jamming to all week and I found this on Seth Rollin's Twitter...


Spoiler











He even has great music taste! I swear it is impossible to hate this man... no wait, THE man!


----------



## Ragdoll

this is a lil late but





creds go to helen

srry he's my fav for now


----------



## Javocado

Anyone catch the new Rollins doc (Redesign. Rebuild. Reclaim.)?
It's a wonderful watch if ya haven't already. It gave me even more of a respect for him and what he does. I even got a little emotional watching it. It is absolutely BAFFLING how they expect anyone to boo him after watching that which leads me to believe that a face turn is coming sooner than later, and hopefully sooner! They're certainly doing an excellent job of cooling him down after his white hot return last week (only to cut a damn heel promo!). I'm really hoping for a double turn between him and Reigns! If anyone deserves to be the FOTC, it's Rollins. Reigns isn't working, so it's worth a shot.

- No. 1 Rollins stan


----------



## Dim

Yea Reigns would just be better as a heel at this point. I like him but he's boring as hell as a main eventer.

Also, the returning John Cena vs heel turn AJ Styles. Another interesting fued.


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> Also, the returning John Cena vs heel turn AJ Styles. Another interesting fued.



It's gonna be a slobberknocker, that's for sure!
The dueling chants at RAW this past Monday were incredible! 
I bet that crowd would've went a good 3 more minutes if AJ didn't start his promo lol.

But anyway, I'm looking forward to the match between these blokes, though.
AJ's beatdown was SAVAGE and I hope he wins the feud.


----------



## Javocado

Rollins beat Reigns CLEAN and Ambrose is the new champion. 
All of the Shield boys have now held the title, and they all held it on the same night!
I can't wait for the triple threat coming, it's going to be fun!

I only watched four matches last night: Tag, Cena/Styles, Ladder match, and Rollins/Reigns.
My only gripes were the finish of Cena/Styles and KO not winning MITB, for they could've still set up the Shield triple threat in some other way. But other than that, I enjoyed what I saw and I am looking forward to tonight's RAW!


----------



## Dim

When Dean mentioned the possibility of him winning the MITB and cashing it during last week's Ambrose Asylum, it made it pretty obvious it was going to happen. Oh well, it's cool that all three hold the title on the same night. I look foward to the triple threat myself.


----------



## Dim

So... how about that 30 day suspension?


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> So... how about that 30 day suspension?



It couldn't have come at a worse time for the dude with the Triple Threat coming up at BG. He's being groomed to be the next face that runs the place and the crowd already despises him. Last thing he needs is a wellness strike against him! This could be interesting, though. Perhaps this slip-up by Reigns shifts his position of being the next FOTC and gives Rollins or even Ambrose the chance to overtake him. Also, it could even lead to the Reigns heel turn everyone has been screaming for. We will just have to wait and see. I wonder if they'll address the elephant in the room this Monday.


----------



## Dim

Seth Rollins: *Misses Cena with the drop kick*
John Cena: Doh! *Falls down anyways*

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how overwhelming Seth Rollin's aura is!


----------



## Dim

so ummm i know it's not out yet but does anyone have an idea on how wwe 2k17 will be like? I wasn't a real fan of 2k16 tbh :/


----------



## Dim

Dead


----------



## V-drift

I think 2k17 will be out the moment the moment december is arriving since they end up releasing it before the year is over. ^^; But I could be wrong.

Also, been less updated with wwe these days since my tv won't work. i heard from a friend that if Dolph Ziggler loses the match against Miz in the ppv, he is going to lose his career. Is that true?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

V-drift said:


> I think 2k17 will be out the moment the moment december is arriving since they end up releasing it before the year is over. ^^; But I could be wrong.
> 
> Also, been less updated with wwe these days since my tv won't work. i heard from a friend that if Dolph Ziggler loses the match against Miz in the ppv, he is going to lose his career. Is that true?




He still has a contract up to 2017. If he loses in the ppv and leaves, it'll most likely be kayfabe so he can take time off and focus on his acting career.


----------



## V-drift

Ehingen Guy said:


> He still has a contract up to 2017. If he loses in the ppv and leaves, it'll most likely be kayfabe so he can take time off and focus on his acting career.



Can i hope what you say is true? because I really like Ziggler as a wrestler too. Even though, I would also like it if his story could be different from the usual.


----------



## Dim

GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG
GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG
GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## Dim

Did Undertaker bury this thread with his tombstone piledriver?


----------



## Dim

I'm the only wrestling fan left on here it seems...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually tbh I've unsubscribed to WWE Network. I've become less interested in their stuff and everything's just been so bad lately.


----------



## lord




----------



## Dim

lord said:


>


WCW: It's such good ****


----------



## Hal

WWE has gotten so ridiculous since the "Wild Card Rule" happened. It's not that enjoyable to watch anymore.


----------



## Stalfos

Gotta love 90's wrestling.


----------



## Dim

Hal said:


> WWE has gotten so ridiculous since the "Wild Card Rule" happened. It's not that enjoyable to watch anymore.


Yes they completely killed the brand split plus a lot of he writing/booking just doesn't seem to make sense anymore. Used to tune in on both shows but now it's just not worth my time :/

You know what though I saw big things for this group and was very excited about their main roster debut. It's such a shame they decided to kill them.


----------



## Dim

Just want to say besides Kofi Kingston finally winning the WWE Championship, 2019 has been the most boring, uneventful year for the WWE. Funny how back in the day, everyone blamed John Cena for killing the WWE. Nowadays he makes less appearances than The Undertaker.


----------



## Dim

more 90s wrestling? yuuuuuup!


----------



## lord




----------



## G0DFlesh_88

WCW Rip. I was there from the nitro years till the y2k end days. As for WWF (E), I was there to witness the attitude era in its prime lol. I also remember the N64 wrestling games were pretty legit back then.


----------

